# للشعراء حصريا : ردوا عليا بشعر فى سوق عكاظ لبيع الشعر حصريا



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى الا ينقل هذا الموضوع من المنتدى العام 

لان ما فية منقول 

لانى اعشق الشعر واتابعة 
لكن لا اكتبة 

فقط خواطر غلبانة نحو اللة فقط 

وعادة قراءة الشعر لو صادق 

تريح اعصابى بمتعة لا تفوقها الا متعة الموسيقى 



:download:

الموضوع دة 
من الهام 

روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة دونا نبيل 


من ردودها الاكثر من رائعة والتى تفوق كلمة متفوقة 
التى اثرت بها وجدانى 

وزادتنى متعة 
على متعة 

متابعة ذكاء ردودها الخطيرة 


ولوجود عدة اقلام موهوبة فعلا 


اتمنى 

ان تردوا باشعاركم / خواطركم / جمل بسيطة وقليلة او كثيرة حسب وقتكم 

بما تثيرة اى من القطع فيكم من خواطر 



ممكن يا شعراء 

:download:

واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع ممتع لكل من يتصفحة 

وواحة خواطر حرة 

للجميع 


خصوصا الشعراء 


*بس شرط *

*ان تكون الخواطر المكتوبة *
*وليدة اللحظة *
*وليست قديمة او منقولة *

***********************

************************************

********************************************



*فهرس بالاشعار بالضغط عليها يمكنك قرائتها للتسهيل*



** نزار قبانى *



*+*أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 


+الرائع :نزار قبانى أحبك جداً


+الرائع نزار قبانى سأقول لكِ أحبّكِ..


+ نزار قبانى عيناك كنهرى احزانى

+ قصيدة علمنى حبك للشاعر نذار قبانى

+ متى يعلنون وفاة العرب؟؟(شعر: أمير الشعر العربى نيزار قبانى)



+ نزار قبانى أغضب كما تشاء

+ الرائع نزار قبانى كم أحبك 

+ الرائع الدبلوماسى نزار قبانى إذا خسرنا الحربَ لا غرابهْ





**جورج جرداق (هذه ليلتي )*



**   احمد رامى *

+أغـــارُ من نسـمـةِ الجـنـوب للشاعر أحمد رامي

+ قـصة حبي شعر: أحمد رامي

+ قصيدة يقظة القلب تأليف أحمد رامي




** للشاعر الانجليزى (رياردو كبلنج ) عنوانها (if ) ونصها :*



** نجمة الليل*


** فاروق جويدة *

*+ في عينيك عنواني.. *

*+ *عيناك ارض لا تخون [FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]شعر / *فاروق* *جويدة* ( شاعر مصري )[/FONT]

+ انا وعيناك 

+ وعادت حبيبتى 

+ كبرياء

+
** الرائع << على محمود طه >>قصيدة "إنتظار"*



** قطرة المطر عبد الوهاب البياتي*



** المتهم **عبد الرحمن الأبنودي* 


** لاَ تُشْغَلي..بكِ أو بِدُونِكِ سَوْفَ أُكْمِلُ رِحْلتي.. بقلم سعد الدين ابراهيم*


** أنــا (نازك الملائكة )*



** **(أمل دنقل )*

+ قالت (أمل دنقل )

+ المبدع المميز الرقيق امل دنقل سفر التكوين



 
** امراءة شرقية رووووووعة*


** أحتاجُكَ بجواري*
 

** **إمرأة شرقية 2*




** عيناك ليال صيفية و رؤى و قصائد وردية*



** اغار عليك* 


** الشاعر محمود الحايك*

*+*عندما عرفتك للمرة الأولى ..

+أين انتي

+ فخامة الحب

+ لماذا تشعرين وحيدة
 




 

**الشاعر : عماد حسنى *



+ اكثر مما اتمنى 



+لحظه حب


+دى كانت كلمتها

+ *مجروح منك* 

+*حقك عليا*


+اخرتها ايه 

+ لسه بحبك





*أبحث عن فتاة ..بين العشرين ضائعة



* أشـتاقُ إليـكَ ​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

أتقنت اللعبة إلا أنت 

واحتملت حماقتي 

عشرة أعوام كما احتملت 

واصطبرت على جنوني مثلما صبرت 

وقلمت أظافري 

ورتبت دفاتري 

وأدخلتني روضة الأطفال 

إلا أنت .. 



أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تشبهني كصورة زيتية 

في الفكر والسلوك إلا أنت 

والعقل والجنون إلا أنت 

والملل السريع 

والتعلق السريع 

إلا أنت .. 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

قد أخذت من اهتمامي 

نصف ما أخذت 

واستعمرتني مثلما فعلت 

وحررتني مثلما فعلت 


 


أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

تعاملت معي كطفل عمره شهران 

إلا أنت .. 

وقدمت لي لبن العصفور 

والأزهار والألعاب 

إلا أنت .. 

أشهد أن لا امرأة ً 

كانت معي كريمة كالبحر 

راقية كالشعر 

ودللتني مثلما فعلت 

وأفسدتني مثلما فعلت 

أشهد أن لا امرأة 

قد جعلت طفولتي 

تمتد للخمسين .. إلا أنت 


 
مقتطفات من نزار قبانى 



:download:


خواطركم يا شعراء


----------



## *koki* (16 أبريل 2010)

لكل شىء وقت
وبعدى عنة صعب
و الحب ملهوش وقت

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مش فاهمة الموضوع اوى
بس اية رايك فى الكلام اللى انا مش فاهمة معناه ده


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لكل شىء وقت
> وبعدى عنة صعب
> و الحب ملهوش وقت
> 
> ...


 

:download:

تمام 

عسولة كوكى 


خواطر حرة تلقائية وجميلة 


شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة واتمنى ان تتكرر 

وانتى فاهمة الموضوع روعة وبتكتبى تمام


----------



## youhnna (16 أبريل 2010)

*متاااااااااااااااااابع​*


----------



## *koki* (16 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> تمام
> 
> ...



طب كويس الواحد بيفهم اهوه


----------



## *koki* (16 أبريل 2010)

اين انتى يا زهرة الملتقى
يا قمر يسطع فى النهار


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *متاااااااااااااااااابع​*


 






لسة هاحط اشعار لاحمد رامى وبعض الشعراء الرائعين بالفعل 
بس فية رقابة 
احيانا احذف ما لايليق 

احمممممممممممم

تابع يوحنا واوعدك ستجد ما يسرك من اطايب الشعر القيم


----------



## asmicheal (16 أبريل 2010)

هما الشعراء بعافية 
ولا الاشعار مش عاجباكم 
 خصيت الشعراء بالكلام لكى نستمتع بابدعاتهم 
لكن 
ممكن الجميع يشارك بخواطرة الحرة حول الاشعار


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

_موضوع جميل ربي يبارك مجهودك _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> أشهد أن لا امرأة ً
> 
> أتقنت اللعبة إلا أنت
> 
> ...




*ما تفتكريش*
*بأنى خلاص بأعيش بيكى*
*ولا دمعى*
*يبات سهران فى لياليكى*
*أنا أصلك وتكوينك*
*ودمى جوه شرايينك*
*وجودك سببه كان ضلعى*
*ونورك ضيه من شمعى*
*وقلبك قبر.. نبضه الموت*
*لكن حبى بيحييكى*​


----------



## *koki* (17 أبريل 2010)

الحزن غامر العقل
و الفرح تارك القلب

هما دول الجوم فى بالى بس عجبنى الموضوع اووووووووووووى


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> اين انتى يا زهرة الملتقى
> يا قمر يسطع فى النهار


 






اديك ابدعتى اهه كوكى 

بجد عاجبانى متابعتك الجميلة 
عفوية ورقيقة وانا اللى متابعها امورتى


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _موضوع جميل ربي يبارك مجهودك _
> 
> 
> _تحياتي_​


 






ستيفان شكرا ليك متابعتك الراقية 
وتشجيعك الرقيق 

الموضوع متجدد 
باشعار قيمة 
لو حبيت تتابع 
وتمتعنى بمشاركاتك الحلوة


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *ما تفتكريش*
> *بأنى خلاص بأعيش بيكى*
> *ولا دمعى*
> *يبات سهران فى لياليكى*
> ...


 







اللة على الابداع برنس الواقعية 

علاء كامل 

منتهى القوة والثقة والتمكن 

خصوصا ما ظللتة اعجبنى كثيرا 


يا ريت حضرتك تتابع الاشعار بلمستك المبدعة 

التى تمتعنى كثيرا 
وجميع القراء 

ومش هياخد من وقتك شيىء 

لانى لا اطلب قصائد امام قصائد 

وانما خواطر حرة تثيرها تلك الاشعار بنفوس القراء


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> الحزن غامر العقل
> و الفرح تارك القلب
> 
> هما دول الجوم فى بالى بس عجبنى الموضوع اووووووووووووى


 






جميلة كوكى 
خواطر عفوية صادقة 
شكرا ليكى امورتى 
وتابعى معى 
ونورينى بجد بتعليقاتك الرقيقة  الصادقة 

شكرا كمان لتشجيعك حلوتى


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

(هذه ليلتي )




جورج جرداق




هّذِهِ لَيلِتي وَحُلْمُ حَيَاِتي 

بَينَ مَاضٍ من الزّمانِ وَآتِ



الهَوَى أَنَتَ كُلُّه والأمَانِي

فَاملأ الكأسَ بِالغَرامِ وَهَاتِ



بَعدَ حِينٍ يُبدّلُ الحُبُّ دَارَا

وَالعَصَافِيرُ تَهجُرُ الأوكَارَا




وَدِيارٌ كَانَت قَدِيمًا دِيارَا

سَتَرَانَا، كَمَا نَرَاهَا، قِفَارَا



سَوفَ تَلهُوبِنا الحَياةُ وتَسخَر

فَتَعَالَ أُحِبُّكَ الآنَ أكثَر



وَالمسَاءُ الذِي تَهَادَى إِلينَا

ثُمَّ أصغَى وَالحُبُّ في مُقلَتينَا



لسُؤَالٍ عَنِ الهَوَى وَجَوَابٍ 

وَحَدِيثٍٍ يَذُوبُ في شَفَتينَا



قَد أَطَالَ الوُقُوفَ حِينَ دَعَانِي

لِيَلُمَّ الأشواقَ عَن أَجفانِي



فَادن منّي وخُذ إِليكَ حَنَاني 

ثُمُّ أَغمضْ عَينيكَ حَتَّى تَرَانيَ



وَليَكنُ لَيلُنا طًوِيلاً طَويلاً

فَكثيرُ اللقِاءِ كَانَ قَليلاَ



سَوفَ تَلهُو بِنَا الحَياة وَتَسخَر

فَتَعَالَ أُحُبّك الآنَ أَكثَر



يَا حَبيبِي طَابَ الهوَى مَاعلينَا

لَو حَمَلنَا الأَيَّامَ في راحَتَيْنَا



صُدفَةٌ أَهدَتِ الُوجُودَ إِلَينَا

وَأَتاحَت لَقاءَنَا فالتَقينَا



فِي بِحارٍ تَئنُّ فيهَا الرّياَحُ

ضَاعَ فِيَها المِجدَافُ والملاَّحُ



كَم أَذلَّ الفِرَاقَ مِنَّا لقاءُ

كُلُّ ليلٍ إِذَا التقينَا صَباحُ



يَاحَبِيبًا قَد طَالَ فِيِه سُهَادي

وَغَريبًا مُسافِرًا بفُؤادِي



سَوفَ تَلهُو بِنَا الحَيَاةُ وَتَسخَر

فَتَعَالَ أُحبُّكَ الآنَ أكثر



سَهَرُ الشَّوقِ في العُيُونِ الجميلة

حُلُمٌ آثَرَ الهوَى أَن يطِيلَه



وَحَديثٍ في الحُبِ إن لم نَقُلهُ

أَوشَكَ الصَّمتُ حَولَنا أن يقُولَهْ



يَا حَبيبي وَأنت خمرِي وكأسي

وَشراعِي فوقَ البحَارِ وشَمسِي



فيكَ صمْتي وَفيكَ نطقِي وَهمسِي

وَغَدي في هَوَاك يَسبِق أمسِي



كَانَ عُمري إلى هَواكَ دليلاً

واللَّياليِ كَانَت إِليكَ سَبِيلاَ



سَوفَ تَلهُو بِنَا الحَيَاةُ وَتَسخَر

فَتَعَالَ أُحبُّكَ الآن أكثر



هَلَّ في لَيلَتي خَيَالُ النّدامَى

والنُّواسِيُّ عَانق الخَيّامَا



وَتسَاقَوا مِن خَاطِرِي الأحلامَا

وَأَحَبُّوا وَأسكرُوا الأيُّامَا



رَبِّ مِن أين للِزمَانِ صِباهُ 

إن صَحونَا، وَفَجْرهُ ومَساهُ



لَن يرَى الحُبُّ بعدَنَا مَن هَوَاهُ

نحنُ لَيلُ الهَوَى ونَحنُ ضُحَاهُ



مِلءُ قَلبي شَوقٌ وَملُّ كيانِي

هَذه لَيلتي فَقِفْ يازَمَاني



سَوف تَلهُو بِنا الحَياةُ وتَسخَر

فَتَعَالَ أُحبُّك الآن أكثَرُ


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

*مع أني مش فاهم ...*
*بس عايز أشترك  ...ز ممكن عضويه ههههه*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *مع أني مش فاهم ...*​
> 
> 
> *بس عايز أشترك  ...ز ممكن عضويه ههههه*​


 






ههههههههههههههههه
العضويات روك اللى ماسكها 
هنا 

عضويتك 

خواطرك الحرة توين 

حول الشعر اللى يعجبك 

و
الموضوع 
لاحياء الشعر الراقى والاستمتاع بابداعاتكم وخواطركم الحرة 

كمان لان سرعة الحياة وماديتها فرمت الرومانسية والانسانية 

فبنحاول نحييهم 


يا مسهل 


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


ممكن تشاركنا يا بطل


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> (هذه ليلتي )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*وتفرق إيه*
*الليلة من بكرة*
*مانيش خايف من الفرقة*
*أنا خايف على قلبك*
*جرحت كتير قلوب قبلك*
*ومش قادر اكون فى صدقى ملاك*
*أنا إنسان*
*بأعيش الكدبة للآخر*
*أصدقها*
*تصدقنى*
*فتخلق جوة منى شيطان*
*عجوز لكن*
*على لعناته يتعكز*
*بينصب فخ ويركز*
*على بنوتة من ضحاياه*
*ويرمى يادوب كام كلمة*
*فى المضمون*
*فيقنعها تمد ايديها لتفاحة*
*محشية بسر الكون*
*فتبقى قصاده عريانة*
*ولا تنفع يا ورق التوت*
*خلاص حكم الهوى بالموت*
*فى قصة كتير بتتكرر*
*معايا من وانا صغير*
*ومش قادر أكون فى صدقى ملاك*
*أنا إنسان*
*وبأشوفنى فى مرايتى*
*شيطان*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أبريل 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا قمر 
متابعة بس للاسف مبعرفش اكتب


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *وتفرق إيه*
> *الليلة من بكرة*
> *مانيش خايف من الفرقة*
> *أنا خايف على قلبك*
> ...





alaakamel30 قال:


> *شيطان*​












اية دة يا استاذ علاء 
مشاركة ولا فيلم رعب 

يعنى يا ربى 

المرة الوحيدة اللى افهم فيها كلامك 
من اول قراءة 

اقشعر 
واحس برعب 

لا ربنا يقويك وترعبنا 
قصدى تشاركنا 


برضة لسة برنس الواقعية 

وواقعيتك جريئة قوية صادمة 
ومرعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببة 



​


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

طب اسمعي ده بقي يا asmicheal 
كشري – نت
قالوا الكشـــــــري عدس و رز قلت الكشـــــري أكلة عـــــــــز
مكـــرونة وصلصـــة وتأليــــة أطعـــــــم م البـــــــــط وم الوز
أصل الكشــــــري أكله هنيــــة مكتــــوبة لسعيـــــــد الحــــــظ
مش محتــــاج الكشري اللحمة فيه الشـــطة وفيه الدقــــــــــة
غيـــــر الحمص م الشام جايله شهرتـه مش محتـــــاجة لزفة
يسعد معـــــــدة كل حبـــــــايبه م الاتيكيت لأولاد الحتــــــــــة
يا عـــازف لحـــن المقصوصة علي حلــة مكرونة مخصوصة
طبــــــق الكشري زي [...]


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا قمر
> متابعة بس للاسف مبعرفش اكتب


 






مش لازم تكتبى قصيدة 
زى المبدع ا علاء كامل 

ممكن لو سطر تعبرى بية عن خواطرك على الشعر اللى يعجبك او الفكرة اللى بالشعر 

عموما 
وجودك ومتابعتك عاشقة 
اجمل تعبير عن رهافة حسك


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> طب اسمعي ده بقي يا asmicheal
> كشري – نت
> قالوا الكشـــــــري عدس و رز قلت الكشـــــري أكلة عـــــــــز
> مكـــرونة وصلصـــة وتأليــــة أطعـــــــم م البـــــــــط وم الوز
> ...


 










هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه



هوة ام كلثوم غنتها القصيدة دى وماتت موتة ربنا 
مااعرفش بقى 

لو 
مولف الشعر دة 


(هذه ليلتي )


جورج جرداق



 عايش ممكن خواطرك نيتا تعمل فية اية 


جبارة يا نيتا 
وتصدقى الكشرى برضة انفع 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


انت رهيبة نيتا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (17 أبريل 2010)

ها نعمل ايه asmicheal 
تأثير الصيام علينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ​
> اية دة يا استاذ علاء
> مشاركة ولا فيلم رعب ​
> يعنى يا ربى ​
> ...


*طيب بذمتك عمرك شوفتى صراحة بالشكل ده؟*
*هى مش مرعبة ولا حاجة ، طبيعية جدا لكن احنا دايما بنشوف حقيقتنا مرعبة*
* المشكلة انى كتبتها وانا قدام مراية ضميرى*
*تفتكرى بقى كام واحد فينا بيقف قدام المرايا*


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *طيب بذمتك عمرك شوفتى صراحة بالشكل ده؟*
> *هى مش مرعبة ولا حاجة ، طبيعية جدا لكن احنا دايما بنشوف حقيقتنا مرعبة*
> *المشكلة انى كتبتها وانا قدام مراية ضميرى*
> *تفتكرى بقى كام واحد فينا بيقف قدام المرايا*


 





اة شفت انا اصرح منك 

بس مش عندى جراتك 
وحسن تعبيرك 

لاكتب مثلك 

حقيقى تبهرنى امانتك مع نفسك وعمق تحليلك لذاتك 

ويمكن علشان كدة اكتر شهادة اثرت فيا هى شهادة روك 
وحضرتك 

احب الوضوح واحترم الصدق وانحنى للعمق فعلا 

عارف ا علاء 
احب جدا اتعامل مع المدرك حقيقة نفسة وواضح فى توصيفها 
والتعامل من خلال هذا التوصيف 

اشعر فعلا باضطراب وعدم راحة من الاشخاص متعددى الوجوة 

وعادة لا اتعامل معهم بمنتهى الحزم 


ابداعك لا تفوقة روعة الا صراحتك مع نفسك 
التى احترمها جدا وتميز حضرتك 

يا برنس الواقعية 


اية دة بقيت رغاية جدا 
اللة يكون بعونكم 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

​ 

*أغـــارُ من نسـمـةِ الجـنـوب للشاعر أحمد رامي*
*===============*​ 

أغار من نسمة الجنوب​ 
على محياك يا حبيبي​ 
وأحسد الشمس في ضحاها​ 
وأحسد الشمس في الغروب​ 
وأحسد الطير حين يشدو​ 
على ذرى غصنه الرطيب​ 
فقد ترى فيها جمالاً​ 
يروق عينيك يا حبيبي​ 
يا ليتني منظر بديع​ 
تطيل لي نظرة الرقيب​ 
وليتني طائر شجي​ 
أشدو بأنغام عندليب​ 
أظل أسقيك من غنائي​ 
سلافة الروح والقلوب​ 
وذاك أني أراك ترنو​ 
للشمس في بهيجة المغيب​ 
وتعشق الطير حين تشدو​ 
على ذرى الغصن يا حبيبي​ 
وأني من هيام قلبي​ 
وشدة الوجد واللهيب​ 
أغار من نسمة الجنوب​ 
على محياك يا حبيبي​ 

* * * ​ 
أغار من نسمة الجنوب​ 
على محياك يا حبيبي​ 
وأحسد الزهر حين يهفو​ 
على شفا جدول لعوب​ 
وأحسد الزهر حين يجري​ 
على بساط الجنى الخصيب​ 
فقد ترى فيهما جمالاً​ 
يروق عينيك يا حبيبي​ 
يا ليتني جدول تهادي​ 
ما بين زهر وبين طيب​ 
وليتني زهرة تساقت​ 
مع الندى قبله الحبيب​ 
باتت تناجي الصباح حتى​ 
أطل في برده القشيب​ 
وذاك أني أراك ترنو​ 
للزهر في غصنه الرطيب​ 
وتعشق النهر حين يجري​ 
مرجع اللحن والضروب​ 
وأنني من هيام قلبي​ 
وشدة الوجد واللهيب​ 

* * * ​ 


أغار من نسمة الجنوب​ 
على محياك يا حبيبي​ 
يا ليتنا طائران نلهو​ 
بالروض في سرحه الخصيب​ 
وليتنا زهرتان تهفو​ 
على شفا جدول لعوب​ 
تميلني نحوك الخزامى​ 
إذا سرت ساعة المغيب​ 
وذاك أني أراك ترنو​ 
للطير في جوه الرحيب​ 
وأن قلبي يذوب شوقاًً​ 
لساعة القرب يا حبيبي​


----------



## *koki* (17 أبريل 2010)

كتير بتبقى بعيد
و انا من غيرك اسير
قولى يا امير قلبى لماذا التعذيب؟؟؟؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 أبريل 2010)

*
كفاية حرام كدة كتير يا نفسي

لية انتي كدة كفاية  وصلتيني لياسي

كثيرة الانتقاد لحالك ولا علي مينا بترسي 

شديدة اللوم وكل ما تحاولي تليني  تقسي

بتقومي بكل اعمالك ولكن عاوزة تعملي الافضل ونفسي

تقللي من لومك وترضي عن نفسك وتتركيها للمسيح روباني وترسي 

هو اللي بينمي زرعتك وفروعك ولا احد منهم عندة منسي 

اشفقي علي احساسك ومشاعرك ولاوردتك اجتسي

لية تظلمي نفسك وتنتقديها دايما وتقولي كان ممكن اعمل افضل وهذا بئسي

طلما بتعملي ما عليكي لا تؤذي نفسك ولا تكترثي

رسالة هتقضيها علي اكمل وجة معاهم وفي الاخر ستصبحين منسي 



سوري يا اسماشيل 
كلام بدون تنظيم او سابق ترتيب ولكنة شعوري هذة اللحظة 
موضوع جميل 
خرج هبل مني​*


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> كتير بتبقى بعيد





*koki* قال:


> و انا من غيرك اسير
> قولى يا امير قلبى لماذا التعذيب؟؟؟؟











حلوة حلوة خواطرك الحرة 
احلى كوكى 
ارجوك لا تتركى الموضوع 
استمتع جدا بعباراتك العفوية الجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *كفاية حرام كدة كتير يا نفسي*​
> *لية انتي كدة كفاية وصلتيني لياسي*​
> *كثيرة الانتقاد لحالك ولا علي مينا بترسي *​
> *شديدة اللوم وكل ما تحاولي تليني تقسي*​
> ...


 







مين دة اللى يجرؤ ينسى ملكة الاحساس راجعة ليسوع 


راجعة انا اتكسفت اطلب منك المشاركة بموضوعى الغلبان 
لانى عارفة وقتك المزنوق يا شاعرتنا الكبيرة المملوءة بالاحساس 


لكن انت بكل اتضاع ملكة بجد 
اتواضعتى وشاركتى بطقطوقة من روائعك 

دائما متالقة 
ودائما قلبى مشتاق لحنو كلماتك 


اتمنى بجد ان تتابعى هذا الموضوع بمداخلاتك العفوية الرقيقة المملوءة بالاحساس 
فوجودك هنا ثراء للموضوع وتشريف للغلبانة كاتبتة 

ساضع اشعار راقية وجميلة لشعراء احترمهم جدا 
كانوا سببا لعشقى للشعر 
ارق حرير كلمات يلامس الوجدان 
ويذكرنا بانسانيتنا فتابعى معى يا ملكة ربما تجدى ما يسرك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مين دة اللى يجرؤ ينسى ملكة الاحساس راجعة ليسوع
> 
> 
> راجعة انا اتكسفت اطلب منك المشاركة بموضوعى الغلبان
> ...


*الجميلة المشاعر اسماشيل 
مرسي قوووووووي 
اخجلتيني بجد 
انا مستحقش الكلام الجميل جدا دة 
ربنا يخليكي دايما رافعة معنوياتي 
انتي بس علشان احساسك عالي بتشعري وتقدري كلماتي البسيطة 
دامت محبتنا يا قمر​*


----------



## asmicheal (17 أبريل 2010)

قـصة حبي

شعر: أحمد رامي




ذكريات عبرت أفق خيالي  بارقا يلمع في جنح الليالي

نبهت قلبي من غفوته      جلت لي ستر أيامي الخوالي

كيف أنساها وقلبي  لم يزل يسكن حبي

إنها قصة حبي

ذكريات داعبت فكري وظنوني   لست أدري أيها أقرب مني

هي في سمعي على طول المدى   نغم ينساب في لحن أغنِ

بين شدّ و وحنين      وبكاء وأنين

كيف أنساها وسمعي   لم يزل يذكر دمعي

وأنا أبكي مع اللحن الحزين

كان فجر باسماً في مقلتيا    يوم أشرقت من الغيب عليا

أنـست روحي إلى طلعته    وإجتلت زهر الهوى غضاً نديا

فسقيناه ودادا    ورعينـاه وفاء

ثم همنا  فيه شوقاً  وقطفـناه  لقاء

كيف لا يشغل فكري  طلعة كالبدر تسري

رقة كالماء يجري  فـتـنة بالحب تـغـري

تترك الخالي شجيا

كيف أنسى ذكرياتي  وهي في قلبي حنين

كيف أنسى ذكرياتي  وهي في سمعي رنين

كيف أنسى ذكرياتي  وهي أحلام حياتي

إنها صورة أيامي عــــلى مرآة ذاتـي

عشت فيها بيقيني  وهي قرب ووصـال

ثم عاشت في ظنوني  وهي وهم وخيـال

ثم تبقى لي على مر السنين

وهي لي ماض من العمر وآت

كيف أنساها وقلبي  لم يزل يسكن جنبي

إنها قصة حبي​


----------



## عادل نسيم (18 أبريل 2010)

*   أ . إسميشيل*
*لاأعرف إمرآة تغار عليّ *
*الا أنتِ*
*وتمسك بساطور وسكين *
*ألا أنتِ*
*وترفع حواجبها قوسين *
*ألا أنتِ *
*وتمزق طبلة أذاني *
*ألا أنتِ*
*وتقلقني في منامي *
*ألا أنتِ*
* وتستولي علي أموالي *
*ألا أنتِ*
*وتجبرني أتمشي معها للسرايا الصفراء *
*ألا أنتِ*
*كيف؟ ومتي ؟ وأين ؟*
*أتخلص من هذا الكابوس*
*ياروحي أنتِ*

*مع الإعتذار الثاني *
*لنزار قباني*


----------



## asmicheal (18 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أ . إسميشيل*
> *لاأعرف إمرآة تغار عليّ *
> *الا أنتِ*
> *وتمسك بساطور وسكين *
> ...


 





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب بجد روعة 
يا ارق زجل بالمنتدى كلة 

روعة بجد 

يمكن تاثير الفطار باين فيها 
يمكن بتوصف دراكولا 
يمكن نزار قبانى لو ماكنش مات موتة ربنا 
كان مات موتة زجلك الجميل دة 


ارجوك 
كن ضيف هذا الموضوع الدائم 
وعلق مثلما يسمح وقتك 

وبالقدر الذى تثيرة فيك تلك الاشعار 


استمتعت بالفعل 
ابقى بجد معنا 
باضافاتك المميزة 
نسيم الصباح ا . عادل نسيم 


شكرا لك


----------



## *koki* (19 أبريل 2010)

لية يا امير الاحلام تاركنى؟؟؟؟
فينك دا انا من زمان بدور عليك
و بعد ما لقيتك.............
فجأه تسبتى.......... فجأه نستنى........ فجأه بقيت انت مش انت
طب لية و انا كل اللى كان نفسى فية كان


كوز درة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (19 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بطلت أغير*
*وهأغير على إيه*
*وأنا عارف قلبك لبلاب*
*بيمد لبرة*
*وهأغير من مين*
*وانا شايف طوابير عشاقك*
*قد مجرة*
*أسمع*
*من دلوقتى ورايح*
*أوعى تقرب منى*
*حسك عينك*
*أسمع همسك تانى فى صدرى*
*وان كان ع العيش والملح*
*اطمن*
*انا ناوى اسيبلك حلمى*
*وملامحى اللى سابتنى*
*وصبحت شبهك*
*وهدومى*
*اللى كرهت ألبسها بسببك*
*حتى صفاتى*
*اللى وافقت اذوق فيهم علشان ارضيك*
*مابقوش لازمنى*
*واما تعل الذكرى عليا*
*مش هألعن يوم ما قابلتك*
*ولا هأدى الحق لنفسى ألومك*
*لكن من دلوقتى ورايح*
*أوعاك تتودد ليا*
*وتبان للناس ان انت برىء*
*مش جاحد*
*ايوة*
*من دلوقتى ورايح*
*لازم تفهم*
*ان احنا بقينا اتنين*
*مش واحد*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 أبريل 2010)

*فـوسط الليل وانا سرحان
بلاقي العتمة مالكاني
فبتلفلف على نفسي
واجفف دمع أحزاني
منيش حاوي عشان أقدر أحارب خوف 
بيسكن فيا وجداني
منيش ساحر عشان أكدب على روحي
 واقول يمكن نـعود تاني
نعود والفرحة بترفرف على بيتنا
ووسط جراحنا وحياتنا 
دفا الأسرة يكون حاني
يروح الليل
ويشرق صبح
ونفس العتمة واخداني
وابص لنفسي واستغرب عشان أوهامي غالباني
منيش فارس يصول ويجول
منيش قادر على زماني
ماليش فالدنيا غير أحـلام
ومن كتر الأسى والآه
واقول امتى ترجع الدنيا حلوة تانى
كيريا​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *بطلت أغير*
> 
> *وهأغير على إيه*
> *وأنا عارف قلبك لبلاب*
> ...


 







ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى هو الموضوع علشان يطلع المشاعر المكبوتة اللى ممكن يحررها 

جمال ورقة وانسيابية الشعر 

بس الحقيقة اتصدمت 

ان كانت دى المشاعر المكبوتة بالشعراء 
امال الغلابة امثالى عامة الشعب هيتاثروا ازاى 


هههههههههههههههههههههه

حاسة انى قطعت تذكرة للرومانسية 
فدخلت بيت الرعب او ريا وسكينة 


حد حبيبتة ماسكة لة ساطور 
وحد حبيبتة مطار او شجرة لبلاب 
وتنتهى المشاعر 
بواحد اتجنن 
والتانى قطع علاقاتة بالجنس الاخر كلة 


الموضوع كدة هاتمسك بية فى الشارع تحرى 

ولا اية رايك يا متر علاء كامل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا ضيوف شرف غاليين جدا 
كل من يدخل الموضوع ويطلع مشاعرة 

ايا كانت 

شرفتم واتمنى ارى تعليقاتكم الجميلة 

على القصيدة التالية 



طبعا توجد عبارات رائعة برنس الواقعية علاء كامل 
ظللتها لاعاود قرائتها 

شكرا لمشاركتكم


----------



## alaakamel30 (19 أبريل 2010)

> يعنى هو الموضوع علشان يطلع المشاعر المكبوتة اللى ممكن يحررها
> 
> جمال ورقة وانسيابية الشعر



*عفوا..هذة البضاعة غير موجودة بمتاجرنا*



> الموضوع كدة هاتمسك بية فى الشارع تحرى
> 
> ولا اية رايك يا متر علاء كامل


*صدقينى رغم رومانسيتى الشديدة إلا إننى لا أستسيغ الكتابة الرومانسية الحالمة،الرومانسية فى نظرى هى الواقع مطعما ببعض اللمسات الناعمة بشرط ان لا تخرج عن المألوف،أما الرومانسية الأفلاطونية فهى غير موجودة على أرض الواقع ورغم محاولة البعض من شعراء وكتاب إرسائها على أرضنا العزيزة إلا أنها مازالت تحلق فى الفضاء بعيدا.*
*بإختصار شديد جدا ما فائدة الهروب إلى عالم خيالى من الحب لن نستطيع ان نحيكه على ارض الواقع،ليس هناك حب صادق إلا الحب الإلهى اما عن المشاعر الإنسانية فعفوا...تتخللها المصالح وتحكمها الأنا.*
*أما عن الصدمة فى الكلمات فإجابتى من كلماتى السابقة فى قسم الكتابات:*
*أنا عارف *
*كلامى من الضلوع موجوع*
*فيوصلك كلام مسجوع*
*حروف مليانة روح إنسان*
*بيتوجع من الدنيا و م العيشة*
*وصدقنى... جروحه بجد*​*القديرة أسميشيل*
*شكرا لموضوعاتك التى تسمح لنا ان ننفجر على ورق ابيض*
*دمتِ بخير*​​


----------



## besm alslib (19 أبريل 2010)

*اغار عليك حبيبي من كل العيون *

*اغار عليك وانت عالمي الحنون*


*فانت لي عمري وماضي ومستقبلي*

*كيف لا تريدني ان اغار وانت كل ما لي*


*عمري لا اشعر به الا حين احادثك *

*ولا اعرف معنى السعاده الا في قربك*


*و تريدني عليك ان لا اغار *

*فمن سواك يستحق محبتي وغيرة قلبي المحتار*


*قلبي الذي لم يعرف معنى الحب الا بك*

*ولم يستطيع ان ينبض الا بذكر اسمك*


*فانت يا عمري سر نبض قلبي*

*وسر تحملي لكل ما يمر بي*


*فانا يا حبيبي اغار عليك حتى من الذكريات*

*لانك انت بالنسبة لي معنى وسر الحياة *


*وبعد كل هذا تريدني ان لا اغار *

*عذرا حبيبي فقلبي يرفض اخذ هذا القرار*






*الموضوع فعلا روعه وخصوصا انو بيتيح للكل التعبير عن خواطرهم وافكارهم بالكتابه البسيطه *

*عجبني كتير كتابات الاخ علاء والاخت راجعه ليسوع وكيريا والاخ عادل*

*عنجد خواطرهم او كتاباتهم كتير رائعه واسلوبهم مميز *


*شكرا الك حبيبتي الغاليه على الموضوع *

*وان شاء الله متابعه معك*
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أبريل 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *فـوسط الليل وانا سرحان​*
> *بلاقي العتمة مالكاني*
> *فبتلفلف على نفسي*
> *واجفف دمع أحزاني*
> ...


 







اللة اللة على الخواطر اللى تفرح 
مش سطور وسكين ومطار اللبلاب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كيريا امتعتينى حقيقى 

اتمنى  ان  تشرفينا وتبقى معنا 

وتمتعينا بمشاركاتك الحلوة يا احلى حلوة


----------



## asmicheal (19 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> ​





*عفوا..هذة البضاعة غير موجودة بمتاجرنا*
*





امال اية الموجود نبات اللبلاب وتغيير احممممم 

على لون اللبس والجزمة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بضحك معاك اوعى تزعل 

* 

*صدقينى رغم رومانسيتى الشديدة إلا إننى لا أستسيغ الكتابة الرومانسية الحالمة،الرومانسية فى نظرى هى الواقع مطعما ببعض اللمسات الناعمة بشرط ان لا تخرج عن المألوف،أما الرومانسية الأفلاطونية فهى غير موجودة على أرض الواقع ورغم محاولة البعض من شعراء وكتاب إرسائها على أرضنا العزيزة إلا أنها مازالت تحلق فى الفضاء بعيدا.*
*بإختصار شديد جدا ما فائدة الهروب إلى عالم خيالى من الحب لن نستطيع ان نحيكه على ارض الواقع،ليس هناك حب صادق إلا الحب الإلهى اما عن المشاعر الإنسانية فعفوا...تتخللها المصالح وتحكمها الأنا.*
*





هوة دة رايى برضة 
الرومانسية معاملة مش كلمات 
واللى بيتكلم كتير اثق ان فعلة قليل 

لكن 

توجد بعض الشخصيات النادرة 
لها طبيعة خاصة جدا 

يمكنها ان تحلق فى سماء الخيال 
وكون اننا عاجزون لواقعيتنا عن التحليق مثل تلك الارواح الرقيقة 
لا يعنى ابدا ان لا نؤمن بوجودها 
ونستمتع برقة ورهافة احساسهم 
بس بصفة شخصية 
اتاثر بالشعر ورهافة الحس والصدق الانسانى اينما وجد 
لكن 
لااصدق فى طائفة الفنون الا الموسيقى 
اتذوقها واشعر بصدقها وعشق مؤديها متى كان صادقا 
وتحلق الموسيقى بروحى ابعد كثيرا من الشعر مهما كان جميلا 


* 

*أما عن الصدمة فى الكلمات فإجابتى من كلماتى السابقة فى قسم الكتابات:*
*أنا عارف *
*كلامى من الضلوع موجوع*
*فيوصلك كلام مسجوع*
*حروف مليانة روح إنسان*
*بيتوجع من الدنيا و م العيشة*
*وصدقنى... جروحه بجد*​*القديرة أسميشيل*
*شكرا لموضوعاتك التى تسمح لنا ان ننفجر على ورق ابيض*

*دمتِ بخير*






كدة نسمى الموضوع 
اوعى وشك 
لحسن ينفجر ويعور حد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بضحك معاكم مش بتهكم 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> ​





*اغار عليك حبيبي من كل العيون *


*اغار عليك وانت عالمي الحنون*


*فانت لي عمري وماضي ومستقبلي*

*كيف لا تريدني ان اغار وانت كل ما لي*


*عمري لا اشعر به الا حين احادثك *

*ولا اعرف معنى السعاده الا في قربك*


*و تريدني عليك ان لا اغار *

*فمن سواك يستحق محبتي وغيرة قلبي المحتار*


*قلبي الذي لم يعرف معنى الحب الا بك*

*ولم يستطيع ان ينبض الا بذكر اسمك*


*فانت يا عمري سر نبض قلبي*

*وسر تحملي لكل ما يمر بي*


*فانا يا حبيبي اغار عليك حتى من الذكريات*

*لانك انت بالنسبة لي معنى وسر الحياة *


*وبعد كل هذا تريدني ان لا اغار *

*عذرا حبيبي فقلبي يرفض اخذ هذا القرار*










وانا بقول اية النور دة كلة 
حبيبتى الغالية جدا 
السورية الراقية بسم الصليب 
هنا 
وكمان مشاركة بمشاركة 

مملوءة احساس ورهافة حس وصدق وجمال 

تصدقى 

وجودك يخللى اللى مش بيعرف شعر يبدا بكتابة اشعار 


حبيبتى بسم الصليب 
ارجوك من فضلك لو سمحتى 

تابعى معى هذا الموضوع 
ورصعية 
بلؤلؤ مشاركاتك يا اغلى الغاليين عليا هنا 




*الموضوع فعلا روعه وخصوصا انو بيتيح للكل التعبير عن خواطرهم وافكارهم بالكتابه البسيطه *

*عجبني كتير كتابات الاخ علاء والاخت راجعه ليسوع وكيريا والاخ عادل*

*عنجد خواطرهم او كتاباتهم كتير رائعه واسلوبهم مميز *


*شكرا الك حبيبتي الغاليه على الموضوع *

*وان شاء الله متابعه معك*










هوة دة قصدى فعلا 

ان يتاح للجميع التعبير عن مشاعرهم 

ولسة فية شوية اشعار راقية 
قيمة 
اتمنى تنال اعجابكم 


بس نفسى تشاركوا جميعا 
وتمتعونا بخواطركم 


القصيدة الاتية اتمنى تنول اعجابكم 
وتمتعونا بخواطركم شباب ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أبريل 2010)

*القصيدة دى احفظها *

*واحتفظ بها فى حقيبتى *

*وتؤثر بى تاثير قوى وعميق *








if 
للشاعر الانجليزى (*رياردو* *كبلنج* ) عنوانها (*if* ) ونصها :














































*اذا كنت تستطيع ان ...تحلم ...ولا تجعل الاحلام سيدا عليك ...


*اذا كنت تستطيع ان ...تفكر ...ولا تجعل الافكار غاية لك .


*اذا كنت تستطيع ان ... تلتقى بالمجد و الكوارث .... وتعامل هذين النقيضين على حد سواء . 


*اذا كنت تقدر ان ... تسمع الحقيقة التى قلتها ... وقد حرفت زيفت بواسطة المحتالين لتقدم مكيدة للاغبياء


*او تلاحظ الاشياء التى اعطيتها حياتك وقد حطمت ثم تقاوم و تبنيهم بادوات واهنة


*اذا كنت تستطيع ان تجعل كل نجاحاتك كما واحدا ثم تخاطر مرة واحدة وتخسر ...ثم تعمل من جديد من حيث بدات ولا تنطق بكلمة عن خسارتك .


* اذا كنت تستطيع ان تقسر قلبك و اعصابك وقواك ان تخدم اهدافك لمدة طويلة بعد ان تولى ومن ثم تتماسك حين لا يكون لديك شيىء الا الارادةالتى تقول فلنتماسك.



*ان كنت تستطيع ان تحادث السوقة وتحتفظ بفضيلتك او تسير مع الملوك ولا تفقد لمستك الشعبية.


*اذا لم يكن بوسع الاعداء و الاصدقاء المحبين ان يؤذوك


*ان كان من الممكن للجميع ان يعتمدوا عليك اعتمادا غير مبالغ فية.




*اذا كنت تستطيع ان تملا كل دقيقة بستين ثانية من العمل

الدؤؤب

فان


الارض 


وكل ما عليها


سوف تكون لك



والاكثر من ذلك






انك سوف تكون رجلا يا ولدى 




*رياردو* *كبلنج* 








*If* you can keep your head when all about you
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
*If* you can trust yourself when all men doubt you
But make allowance for their doubting too,
*If* you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
*If* you can dream--and not make dreams your master,
*If* you can think--and not make thoughts your aim;
*If* you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
*If* you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

*If* you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it all on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breath a word about your loss;
*If* you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on!"

*If* you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with kings--nor lose the common touch,
*If* neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you;
*If* all men count with you, but none too much,
*If* you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And--which is more--you'll be a Man, my son!


--Rudyard Kipling 




​


----------



## alaakamel30 (19 أبريل 2010)

> *اذا كنت تستطيع ان ...تحلم ...ولا تجعل الاحلام سيدا عليك ...
> 
> 
> *اذا كنت تستطيع ان ...تفكر ...ولا تجعل الافكار غاية لك .
> ...


*أرضى بنفسك*
*أوعى تكون زى التانيين*
*أرضى بنفسك*
*خليك انت *
*زى ما انت*
*حب جروحك*
*ضعفك*
*ألمك*
*أرضى بنفسك*
*هتلاقى فى حضنك براحات*
*أوسع من فضاءات العالم*
*انده نفسك*
*اجرى بسرعة فى وشك قابلك*
*احضن نفسك*
*بقى بالذمة*
*مانتاش واحشك*​​​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أبريل 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *أرضى بنفسك*
> *أوعى تكون زى التانيين*
> *أرضى بنفسك*
> *خليك انت *
> ...









عارف برنس الواقعية علاء كامل 

ساعطى حضرتك تقييم 
ان سمح المنتدى 

على ردك القيم دة 

ارضى بنفسك 
واحتضن اخطائك 
لكن لا تهدهد نفسك وتدللها 
لئلا تجمح منك 
وتضيع ابديتك 


ارضى بنفسك 
لان اللة لة كل المجد 
قال 
احب قريبك كنفسك 
اى نحب انفسنا 
ونخضعها 
لنرفعها بسمو روح اللة القدوس لتوصلنا للابدية 

وليس لتسحبنا للعالم وشهواتة 
وتنزل بنا للطين والتراب 
​


----------



## *koki* (20 أبريل 2010)

قلمى عاجز عن الكلام 
و نفسى عاجزة عن التعبير
و عقلى ليل و نهار مشغول بيك
بسرح و بفكر فيك كتيييييييييييير
و انا ولا على بالـــــــــــــــــــك جيت
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــا اللى اسرلى قلبى
يــــــوم فــــرقــــنــــا كـــــــان صــعـــب
بــــــــس انــــــا
ولا علـــــــــــيك هـــــــــــونــــــــــــــت
حزنى و بــــــــكائى كــــان عليك
و انـــــت ولا دمعة نـــــــزلت
لية خليتنى احــــبــك
لما انت مش طايقنى جمبك​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

:new8:





*koki* قال:


> قلمى عاجز عن الكلام
> 
> و نفسى عاجزة عن التعبير
> و عقلى ليل و نهار مشغول بيك
> ...


 



:new8::new8::new8:



خواطر جميلة كوكى 
تابعى معنا يا امورة 
وطلعى خواطرك الحلوة 
على ما يعجبك من اشعار


----------



## asmicheal (20 أبريل 2010)

*نجمة الليل




كتبت إليك من عتب رسالة عاشق تعب



رسائله منازله يعمرها بلا سبب



يعود إليك عند الليل حين تهوه القصب



يساؤل كيف حال الدار كيف مطارح اللعب



و يمسح دمعة سبقتك رغم تمنع الهدب



أنا أعطيت هذا الليل اسمائي و هاجر بي



جعلت نجومه كتب رسمتك نجمة الكتب




يا حبيبي كلما هب الهوى
يا حبيبي كلما هب الهوى


و شدا البلبل نجوى حبه 
لفني الوجد و أضناني الهوى 


كفراش ليس يدري ما به 
صغ لقلبي يا حبيبي حلما من سنا الصبح و غدو الغلس 
لمني من وحشة العمر كما لمت النسمة عطر النرجس 
يا زمان الحب هل رجع الى عهدنا و الروض زهر يبسم 
ننهب الفرصة و الليل حلا 


بالأغاني و دعانا الموسم 
يوم جئناه فأبدا سقم و تهادى بحرير الملبس 
أشرقت عيناه سحراً مثلما يشرق الصبح بيومٍ مشمس *



​


----------



## عادل نسيم (20 أبريل 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل
ربنا يعوض تعبك لكن تعليقي اليوم لا أجده
no coment , sorrrrry
*_


----------



## *koki* (21 أبريل 2010)

لما الدنيا جوها يقلب
لما العالم يقوم و يعد
لما الكوكب طريقة يعكس
وانا بصالك مش هحس ابدا
ان الدنيا كلها خربت​


----------



## دمعه عينيا (21 أبريل 2010)

*حاولت أكتب ملقتش كلمات 
لاقيت آه وراها  آهات
آه خانقها صراخ  السكات
أختصار لكل اللى جاى واللى فات*

*كل اللى عندى احساس ووتر*
*صمت الليل وشويه مطر*
*لو حاولت اكتب هابقى غلطان*
*هابقى بنفسى عديت الجنان*

*مش هاكتب عن حاجات مغلوطه*
*مش هاكتب على حاجات مش موجوده*
*مش هاكتب عن نجاح وفشل*
*مش هاكتب ختى عن خيبه أمل*

*كله محصل بعضه *
*مش فارقه لا كتابه ولا رجوع *
*مش فارقه تحس وتزيد وجوع*
*ده عالم مليان بكل الالوان *
*مهما هاتخد برده هاتجوع*
* ........................*
*معذرتا للكتابه سهوا  كتبت *
*وعمدا انسحبت*




*تحياتى لصاحبه الفكره والموضوع *
*وعذراً فليس كل الكلمات صادقه الحروف*


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

دمعه عينيا قال:


> *حاولت أكتب ملقتش كلمات *
> *لاقيت آه وراها آهات*
> *آه خانقها صراخ السكات*
> *أختصار لكل اللى جاى واللى فات*
> ...


 

:download:

ابداع الحزن المكتوب بصدق الالم 
من اصدق الابدعات التى اصدقها 
بس لية الاحساس حزين كدة 
رغم روعتة 

بايدينا نغير كل الاشياء 
ليس بقوتنا 
بل بقوة الهنا لة كل المجد

فتشدد وتشجع و تسلح باصدق قوة فى الوجود 

وليقل كل ضعيف فيا بطل انا بقوتك يا الهى 

وبقوة اللة لة كل المجد تستطيع ان تغير كل الامور 
وسامحنى 
يفرق الكلام لانة الوزنة التى ميزنا بها اللة عن سائر مخلوقاتة 

تعبيرات حزينة ولكن رائعة 
من نفس رقيقة الاحساس عميقة المشاعر 

واتمنى لك ان تتحول دمعة عينيا الى فرحة وسعادة 

شكرا لك واتمنى ان تبقى معنا وتشارك 
ونسمع عزفك الشجى باوتار احساس قلبك النقى المحبوب من اللة قبل كل الناس 


وانتظر رايك بالقصيدة التالية


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _* أ . إسميشيل*_
> _*ربنا يعوض تعبك لكن تعليقي اليوم لا أجده*_
> _*no coment , sorrrrry*_


 

:download:

هنتظر رايك بالقصيدة التالية 
ولو ان لى سؤال ا عادل 

هل لن تعلق لان القصيدة لم تعجبك 
ام ان خواطرك الزجلية لم تتوافر بعد للرد


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لما الدنيا جوها يقلب
> 
> لما العالم يقوم و يعد
> لما الكوكب طريقة يعكس
> ...


 

:download:

حلوة خواطرك 
امورة وايجابية 
شكرا ليكى حبيبتى كوكى 
وتابعى معنا 
وفى انتظار ارائك بالقصيدة التالية


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

اسير القلوب قال:


> لو اكتبلك بالقلم نفد حبرى وان طال صبرى على الايام مت بحصرتى اقول شعرك حلو وانتى احلا لانك فراشة
> قهرتنى الدنيا


 

:download:

جميلة خواطرك اسير 
ولا تدع الدنيا تقهرك انت اقوى واغلى من ان تقهرك الدنيا 

اسير القلوب 

اتمنى ارى  خواطرك الحلوة على القصيدة التالية


----------



## asmicheal (21 أبريل 2010)

القصيدة دى 
بعتبرها 

اروع 
ما كتب فاروق جويدة 

احبها كثيرا 

واحب استمتع بخواطركم حولها 


:download:​ 

*في عينيك عنواني..* :::​




قالت: سوف تنساني​​

وتنسى أنني يوما
وهبتك نبض وجداني
وتعشق موجة أخرى
وتهجر دفء شطآني
وتجلس مثلما كنا
لتسمع بعض ألحاني
ولا تعنيك أحزاني
ويسقط كالمنى اسمي
وسوف يتوه عنواني
ترى.. ستقول يا عمري
بأنك كنت تهواني؟!
* * *
فقلت: هواك إيماني
ومغفرتي.. وعصياني
أتيتك والمنى عندي
بقايا بين أحضاني
ربيع مات طائره
على أنقاض بستان
رياح الحزن تعصرني
وتسخر بين وجداني
أحبك واحة هدأت
عليها كل أحزاني
أحبك نسمة تروي
لصمت الناس.. ألحاني
أحبك نشوة تسري
وتشعل نار بركاني
أحبك أنت يا أملا
كضوء الصبح يلقاني
أمات الحب عشاقا
وحبك أنت أحياني
ولو خيرت في وطن
لقلت هواك أوطاني
ولو أنساك يا عمري
حنايا القلب.. تنساني
إذا ما ضعت في درب
ففي عينيك.. عنواني



​

​


----------



## wadeetito (21 أبريل 2010)

: [font=arial (arabic)]وبحبك كيف ماخابرش وعلى فراجك ماجادرش .. من كتر الشوج خسيت مع انى كنت تخين وبكرش .. والحب يابوي بهدلني .. مرمطني جوي وخرشمني .. وغرامك بيغرمني وماعادش معاي ولا جرش .. شومة حبك بطحتني .. وجاموسة الشوج نطحتني .. والهوى جحشته رفستني .. وآني يابوي ماصابرش[/font]
[font=arial (arabic)]تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتووووووو
[/font]


----------



## wadeetito (21 أبريل 2010)

اولا بحييكى اختى الغالية ع الموضوع الجمييل وانا مشرف قسم اقلام فى منتدى مسيحى ولى بعض الكتابات ارجو ان تسمحى لى ان اشركك موضوعك العملاق اخوكى تيتووووووووو



*على باب سفاااارة كندااااااااااااا 
على باب سفارة كندا لمحت ابليس وفى ايدة استمارة قلتلو اية على فين قلى بص يا هجرة يا اعارة اناكفرت ملقيش معاك سيجارة ياراجل انا خلاص لابقيت وسواس ولا خناس ولا ليا عيش وسط الناس خلاص بقالى سنين عاطل وانتو بتعرفو تقلبو الحق باطل وتقتلو القتيل وتسلكو القاتل ومفيش مشاكل خلاص انا مسااااااافر مهاجر ياراجل انا بقيت اوسوس بالمقلوب اقول للحرامى ااااااية انت مش هتوب يعنى انت هتعمل كل الذنوب وانا ابليس اشتغل اية واااعظ ولا كمسرى فى اتوبيس ياراجل انا زمان كنت استنى واحد يحمد وهو بياكل لقمتة دلاوقتى كل اكلكو ملوس والواحد بيخاف على صحتة ياعم دة مفيش ضمير اساااسا عشان اموتة ياراجل دة من كتر ملطشت معايا مشيت مع الناس اللى بتقول كفااااية وبردوة مفيش فايدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




تحياتى ومحبتى للجميع تيتوووووووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> وبحبك كيف ماخابرش وعلى فراجك ماجادرش .. من كتر الشوج خسيت مع انى كنت تخين وبكرش .. والحب يابوي بهدلني .. مرمطني جوي وخرشمني .. وغرامك بيغرمني وماعادش معاي ولا جرش .. شومة حبك بطحتني .. وجاموسة الشوج نطحتني .. والهوى جحشته رفستني .. وآني يابوي ماصابرش
> تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتووووووو
> 
> 
> ...







:download:


تيتو رائع بجد 
واقعية ساخرة بغاية الذكاء 
نشكرك انك امتعتنا بها 
من فضلك تابع معنا 
ولا تحرمنا من خواطرك المبهرة الذكاء


----------



## youhnna (22 أبريل 2010)

*[ceاردت ان اكتب خاطرة

او حتى كلمات عابرة

ولكن

سجنت خواطرى خلف قضبان الظروف

وتبعثرت كلماتى الى اشلاء وحروف

فحتى احرر الخواطر

واجمع الحروف

وارتب كلماتى فى جمل ذات معانى

الى لقاء اخر​nter][/center]*


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *[ceاردت ان اكتب خاطرة​*
> 
> *او حتى كلمات عابرة*​
> *ولكن*​
> ...


 


:download:


اللة اللة ما احنا بنعرف نشعر اهة 
وزى الفل 
يوحنا 
فين بقى البعثرة والسجون 

عبر براحتك عن خواطرك حول الاشعار 
الموضوع 
اصلا 
لاخراج مشاعركم 
التى كبتتها الظروف واحرقتها السرعة 

دى وسيلتى البسيطة لاحياء الانسانية 
والرومانسية 
البريئة 


شكرا يوحنا تابع معنا لو احببت 
لانة توجد اشعار رائعة 
من ابدع ما قرات 

لانى اعشق الشعر فعلا 

لكن لا اصدق الشعراء 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## *koki* (22 أبريل 2010)

أنا زعلان أنا تعبان 
و البت اسماشيل ولا حسا بل عيال 
أنا زهقان أنا قرفان 
والبت اسماشيل بتضحك علالعيال


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> أنا زعلان أنا تعبان
> و البت اسماشيل ولا حسا بل عيال
> أنا زهقان أنا قرفان
> والبت اسماشيل بتضحك علالعيال


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا مش قد كوكى 
يا بنتى دة انت تضحكى على 1000 بت 
مش البت المفعوصة asmicheal 






دى  اسميشيل بت اغلب من الغلب صدقينى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## wadeetito (22 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> تيتو رائع بجد
> ...


 
شكرا اختى الغالية وان شاء الله تواجدى هيتكر اليومين دول ان شاء الله شكرا مرة تانى للموضوع وللتشجييع اخوكى تيتوووو
شوفى دى بقى وقولولى اية راييكم


_وبعدين معاكى يادنيايا معزبانى
دايما منك اشكى واقول اه يانى

مشفتش منك غير التعب والحيره
ولو كان فيكى فرح بتبقى ايامه قليله

ليه اللى بنتمناه دايما بيبقى مش لينا
واللى بيبقى لينا بيكون صعب علينا

دايما بنحلم حاجات وبنتمنى حاجات كتير
لكن لا الحلم لابيتحقق ولا الامانى بتصير

دايما بنتمنى المستحيل ونقول عليه امل
والمستحيل بيبقى مستحيل والامل ايه عمل

ماشين فيكى يا دنيا عايشين وراضين
يوم حلو ويوم مر وماشيه وبتعدى السنين_

تحياتى ومحبتى للجمييع تيتوووووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> شكرا اختى الغالية وان شاء الله تواجدى هيتكر اليومين دول ان شاء الله شكرا مرة تانى للموضوع وللتشجييع اخوكى تيتوووو





wadeetito قال:


> شوفى دى بقى وقولولى اية راييكم
> 
> 
> _وبعدين معاكى يادنيايا معزبانى_
> ...





:download:

بساطة محببة بخفة ظل مغموسة بالصدق والصراحة 

جميلة بالفعل خواطرك تيتو 

خصوصا 

_مشفتش منك غير التعب والحيره_
_ولو كان فيكى فرح بتبقى ايامه قليله_

 
_ليه اللى بنتمناه دايما بيبقى مش لينا_
_واللى بيبقى لينا بيكون صعب علينا_


جميل تيتو 
واحب بجد اشوف ارائك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 
واستمتع بخواطرك على الاشعار التالية 
تابع معنا وامتعنا بمداخلاتك الصادقة


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

عيناك ارض لا تخون 




[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]شعر / *فاروق* *جويدة* ( شاعر مصري )[/FONT]

​

[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]ومضيتُ أبحثُ عن عيونِكِ 

خلفَ قضبان الحياهْ 

وتعربدُ الأحزان في صدري 

ضياعاً لستُ أعرفُ منتهاه 

وتذوبُ في ليل العواصفِ مهجتي 

ويظل ما عندي 

سجيناً في الشفاه 

والأرضُ تخنقُ صوتَ أقدامي 

فيصرخُ جُرحُها تحت الرمالْ 

وجدائل الأحلام تزحف 

خلف موج الليل 

بحاراً تصارعه الجبال 

والشوق لؤلؤةٌ تعانق صمتَ أيامي 

ويسقط ضوؤها 

خلف الظلالْ 

*عيناك* بحر النورِ 

يحملني إلى 

زمنٍ نقي القلبِ .. 

مجنون الخيال 

*عيناك* إبحارٌ 

وعودةُ غائبٍ 

*عيناك* توبةُ عابدٍ 

وقفتْ تصارعُ وحدها 

شبح الضلال 

مازال في قلبي سؤالْ .. 

كيف انتهتْ أحلامنا ؟ 

مازلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

علَّني ألقاك فيها بالجواب 

مازلتُ رغم اليأسِ 

أعرفها وتعرفني 

ونحمل في جوانحنا عتابْ 

لو خانت الدنيا 

وخان الناسُ 

وابتعد الصحابْ 

*عيناك* أرضٌ *لا* تخونْ 

*عيناك* إيمانٌ وشكٌ حائرٌ 

*عيناك* نهر من جنونْ 

*عيناك* أزمانٌ ومرٌ 

ليسَ مثل الناسِ 

شيئاً من سرابْ 

*عيناك* آلهةٌ وعشاقٌ 

وصبرٌ واغتراب 

*عيناك* بيتي 

عندما ضاقت بنا الدنيا 

وضاق بنا العذاب 

*** 

ما زلتُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

بيننا أملٌ وليدْ 

أنا شاطئٌ 

ألقتْ عليه جراحها 

أنا زورقُ الحلم البعيدْ 

أنا ليلةٌ 

حار الزمانُ بسحرها 

عمرُ الحياة يقاسُ 

بالزمن السعيدْ 

ولتسألي عينيك 

أين بريقها ؟ 

ستقول في ألمٍ توارى 

صار شيئاً من جليدْ .. 

وأظلُ أبحثُ عن عيونك 

خلف قضبان الحياهْ 

ويظل في قلبي سؤالٌ حائرٌ 

إن ثار في غضبٍ 

تحاصرهُ الشفاهْ 

كيف انتهت أحلامنا ؟ 

قد تخنق الأقدار يوماً حبنا 

وتفرق الأيام قهراً شملنا 

أو تعزف الأحزان لحناً 

من بقايا ... جرحنا 

ويمر عامٌ .. ربما عامان 

أزمان تسدُ طريقنا 

ويظل في عينيك 

موطننا القديمْ 

نلقي عليه متاعب الأسفار 

في زمنٍ عقيمْ 

*عيناك* موطننا القديم 

وإن غدت أيامنا 

ليلاً يطاردُ في ضياءْ 

سيظل في عينيك شيءٌ من رجاءْ 

أن يرجع الإنسانٌ إنساناً 

يُغطي العُرى 

يغسل نفسه يوماً 

ويرجع للنقاءْ 

*عيناك* موطننا القديمُ 

وإن غدونا كالضياعِ 

بلا وطن 

فيها عشقت العمر 

أحزاناً وأفراحاً 

ضياعاً أو سكنْ 

*عيناك* في شعري خلودٌ 

يعبرُ الآفاقَ ... يعصفُ بالزمنْ 

*عيناك* عندي بالزمانِ 

وقد غدوتُ .. بلا زمنْ 
[/FONT]​[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)][/FONT] 
[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)] 

​[/FONT]المصدر  http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:ZDEXTjPJi2IJ:www.khayma.com/abuadeeb/hs62.htm+%D8%B9%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%83+%D8%A3%D8%B1%D8%B6+%D9%84%D8%A7+%D8%AA%D8%AE%D9%88%D9%86+%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%82+%D8%AC%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%AF%D8%A9&cd=1&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg​


----------



## *koki* (22 أبريل 2010)

متخليش الحزن يملك قلبك
متخليش الفرح يبعد عنك
متخليش الكره هو ماسكك
متخليش المحبة بعيدة عنك
متخليش اسماشيل هى جنبك احسن تكلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> متخليش الحزن يملك قلبك
> متخليش الفرح يبعد عنك
> متخليش الكره هو ماسكك
> متخليش المحبة بعيدة عنك
> ...


 






مانتى كنتى بتقولى خواطر ومتابعة معاكى 
وزى الفل 

مالك بس ومال اسميشال 






عموما فطرت خلاص 
ممكن تيجى جنبى لميعاد الغداء 

بعد كدة بقى ما اضمنش 


اكلك وانتى امورة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه

كوكى انتى عسولة 
شكرا ليكى 
على خواطرك  الجميلة


----------



## youhnna (23 أبريل 2010)

*روح تائهه تبحث عن مرفأ امين
وقلب غض بين الضلوع سجين
ومشاعر رقيقة تخشى طعن الغادرين
هو انسان يخشى جرح المحبين
يخشى ان يكون واحد من المعذبين​*


----------



## *koki* (23 أبريل 2010)

mashy


----------



## wadeetito (23 أبريل 2010)

شوفى دوول كدة يا اسمااااااااااا    وقوليلى اية راييك


مسجون فى عتمتى وشوق بينده من بعيد
بنسى وبكمل سكتى بتشد تانــى للحنين

*


لسه فاكر حبنا ع الشط كان موجود هناك
لملمنا روحنا وقلبنا سيبناه يعبر ع اللى كان
**


فاكره ياحبيبتى حلمنا وبيتنا اللى مبنى ع الرمال
واتوعـــدنا واتعهدنا ان الفوراق ده شئ محال
**


لكن خلاص كل حاجه بينا انتهت واتفرقت ومين السبب
يمكن قدرنا كان ضدنا وليه يضمنا وهو حابب لينا التعب
**


دلوقتى انا لسه بعيش وانا مامعيش احاسيس واه تتكلم
بيدى ولا مابيديش لازم اعيش والملم جروحى واتحمل
*


تحياتى ومحبتى للجمييع  اخوكى تيتوووووووو


----------



## wadeetito (23 أبريل 2010)

*مــابيــن عقلـــى وجنـــونى يــدوبــك خيــط

اخاف اخطــى يرمينـــى فــى بحــــــر غويط

وشوش دبلانه وحيرانـه وعلامــات الخــــوف

معشش فيها ف خطويها ومش عايزه تشوف

عمـيـانــه عيـــونــها مــش قـادره تـطلع للنور

بدارى عيوبها فــى ستــاره بزجـاج مكـــسور

هتعلم اسكـت واتخبــى انــا جنــب الحــيط

علشان مندمــش ومقولشى كلمــة ياريــت

تحياتى تيتووووو*


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *روح تائهه تبحث عن مرفأ امين​*
> *وقلب غض بين الضلوع سجين*
> *ومشاعر رقيقة تخشى طعن الغادرين*
> *هو انسان يخشى جرح المحبين*
> ...


 







اللة على الجمال 

يوحنا خواطر رقيقة عميقة 

شكرا لك مشاركتك المبدعة


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> شوفى دوول كدة يا اسمااااااااااا وقوليلى اية راييك
> 
> 
> مسجون فى عتمتى وشوق بينده من بعيد
> ...


 







هية مش اسماااااااااااااا بس اللى بتابع 
دة 2مليون قارى معاها 

مع ميزة فريدة 
ان الخاص بتاع اسمااااااااااااااا

مفتوح على العام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه



عجبنى صدق احساس خواطرك تيتو 


خصوصا 

مسجون فى عتمتى وشوق بينده من بعيد
بنسى وبكمل سكتى بتشد تانــى للحنين

*


لسه فاكر حبنا ع الشط كان موجود هناك
لملمنا روحنا وقلبنا سيبناه يعبر ع اللى كان
*



بس لى راى روحى يمكن يبوظ رومانسية خواطرك 

لكن هقولة للامانة 

شوف تيتو 
هو ايمان مؤمنة بة حتى النخاع 
ان الضامن الوحيد لاستمرار علاقة حب 
هو وجود اللة فيها ورضا اللة والكنيسة والاهل والاصدقاء 

انما اى حب خارج هذا الاطار 
مما اراة واسمعة 

يتحطم وينهار 

اتمنى واصلى 
ان يكون الحب كل الحب فى اطار اللة والكنيسة 

ليستمر ويتحد فية الاثنان لكيان واحد بالسيد المسيح لة كل المجد 

وينجب مزيد من الحب


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> *مــابيــن عقلـــى وجنـــونى يــدوبــك خيــط*
> 
> _*اخاف اخطــى يرمينـــى فــى بحــــــر غويط*_
> 
> ...


 







جميلة خواطرك تيتو 
وتعجبنى كثيرا بساطتها وصدقها 

واتابع جديدك تيتو 

شكرا لمشاركاتك الجميلة


----------



## peter88 (23 أبريل 2010)

حبيبي اطعم من المانجة والبطيخ والشيكولاتة
عسل ابيض ولا اسود؟ هو مسكر مش زيادة
ده حبيبي حتة حلاوة اكلها وبألاطه
يا جماعة فكرونى لاكون نسيته فى التلاجة​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

peter88 قال:


> حبيبي اطعم من المانجة والبطيخ والشيكولاتة
> عسل ابيض ولا اسود؟ هو مسكر مش زيادة
> ده حبيبي حتة حلاوة اكلها وبألاطه
> يا جماعة فكرونى لاكون نسيته فى التلاجة​


 








ادى الخواطر المغذية بصحيح 


المانجة والبطيخ والشيكولاتةوعسل ابيض ولا اسود

ههههههههههههههههه

مشاركة مغذية بيتر شكرا لخواطرك 

تابع معنا لو احببت


----------



## *koki* (23 أبريل 2010)

الحزن مش ليا
و الفرح ده عليا
واسماشيل هى هى
اقول تانى اية
اسماشيل مش غدارة
اسماشيل مين يا ترا
ارق بنات الكون
اسماشيل بتكرهنى
وايه يعنى
منا كده كده بحبها
الكلام ده بتاعى
مش بتاع حد تانى
اسماشيل بتحبنا
بشوف ده فى عنيها
محبة كبيرة

دا كلام طلعتة من غير ترتيب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> الحزن مش ليا
> و الفرح ده عليا
> واسماشيل هى هى
> اقول تانى اية
> ...


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

هههههههه

شكرا يا كوكى 
بس انا بحبك جدا 
وبحب بجد كل اللى فى المنتدى 
حتى المخنوقين منى ودول كتير جدا جدا 

وواحد منهم حاططنى تجاهل 
رعم انى عمرى ما كلمتة خاص او عام 

يالا خليها علينا 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وصدقينى انا اللى بتعلم واستفاد منكم 
وهنا 
لخدمتكم جميعا يا امورتى 

وخواطرك فى الشعر مش فى الخايبة الغلبانة اسميشال 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمحبتك ومشاغبتك اللذيذة 

كوكى كل الناس بيحبوكى


----------



## wadeetito (24 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هية مش اسماااااااااااااا بس اللى بتابع
> دة 2مليون قارى معاها
> 
> مع ميزة فريدة
> ...


 
كلالالامك كلو صح يا اسمااااااااااااااا  بجد 
وانتى عارفة مشكلتنا فى الدنيا ان كلمة الحب هى اقلل كلمة اعجاب عندنا ممكن مكونش بحب حد بمعنى الكلمة بس معجب بطريقة تفكريو او معجب بيية فمش بنلاقى كلمة نقولها غيير بحبك ودة اكبر غلط فى الدنيا لان بجد ممكن يكون صديق او صديقة احسن من حبيب
واكييد لازم يكون اسم المسيح بيبارك اى علاقة تجمع اى اتنين بيحبو بعض
شكرا اختى اسمااااااااااااااااا للتشجييع ولللاهتمام  تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتوووو
جاااارى رفع اخر قصيدة ومنتظر ردك


----------



## wadeetito (24 أبريل 2010)

*فكرت فى يوم افضل جنب السور
قلت ساعتها هكون منصور
بس لقيت نفسى تملى قهور
مفيش فى يوم وصلنى شعاع نور
كل الناس تضحك فى الوش
ومن دخلهم لون الغش
ولو عتبت متخدش غير كلمة معلش
الكل عاوز يكون جنبى
علشان اول فرصة يقدر يخونى
ولو بصيت للايام وافتكرت انها تصونك
تاكد انها اول حد  ممكن تخونك
اتعودت على جرح الايام ليا
ومظنش انى هيكون فيها فرح ليا
الخيانة بقت طبع فى الناس
وقلبها ميعرفش معنا الاحساس
وعوزنى اصدقهم على انهى اساس​*

تحياتى ومحبتى للجمييع تيتووووووو


----------



## asmicheal (24 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> كلالالامك كلو صح يا اسمااااااااااااااا بجد





wadeetito قال:


> وانتى عارفة مشكلتنا فى الدنيا ان كلمة الحب هى اقلل كلمة اعجاب عندنا ممكن مكونش بحب حد بمعنى الكلمة بس معجب بطريقة تفكريو او معجب بيية فمش بنلاقى كلمة نقولها غيير بحبك ودة اكبر غلط فى الدنيا لان بجد ممكن يكون صديق او صديقة احسن من حبيب
> واكييد لازم يكون اسم المسيح بيبارك اى علاقة تجمع اى اتنين بيحبو بعض
> شكرا اختى اسمااااااااااااااااا للتشجييع ولللاهتمام تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتوووو
> جاااارى رفع اخر قصيدة ومنتظر ردك




:download:

شوف تيتو تحديد العلاقات واطارها بوضوح بيريح جميع الاطراف 
اللى تاعب العالم بجد 
ان كتير من الامور بقت هلامية بلا تحديد واضح 
بقت ميغة بجد 

وبقت احلام كتير تتبنى على اوهام 
خصوصا بوجود النت 

علاقات كتيرة مدمرة لاننا لا نحدد اطار واضح لكل علاقة 
كمان فى وجود حقيقى لربنا 
حى هو اللة الذى انا واقف امامة 

شكرا عزيزى  تيتو لمحبتك وتشجيعك 

وقصيدة جميلة هاعلق عليها فورا 









wadeetito قال:


> * فكرت فى يوم افضل جنب السور​*
> *قلت ساعتها هكون منصور*
> *بس لقيت نفسى تملى قهور*
> *مفيش فى يوم وصلنى شعاع نور*
> ...




:download:

لايا تيتو بلاش التشاؤم دة 
انا لى 3 صديقات ومن الطفولة ومحبة ناثان لداود 
وبالنسبة للشباب 
رغم انى اكبر منكم عندى 40سنة 
الا انى لا اقدم الا زمالة مخلصة بجد 
ودرجات متفاوتة حسب شخصية كل زميل 
ولى زملاء اعزاء اعتز جدا بيهم 

ولم يخوننى احد منهم على مدى من مارس 2008 الى الان ابريل 2010 

بس بمنتدايا الاصلى الحوار الكنسى 
ا جرجس +ا لبيب +ا مايكل حبشى + ا وجدى القس + ا عزيز 
زملاء اتشرف بالفعل بمعرفتهم 


الانتظار والصبر 
ومعاملة الجميع بمساواة بلا مشاعر خاصة 
تؤهلك لايجاد المخلصين بالحقيقة 

قصيدة جميلة تيتو 
اعجبتنى بصدقها 
واتمنى ان تدرب نفسك على نظرة اقل تشاؤما 

تحياتى تيتو 

الجزء الذى ظللتة اسرنى واعجبنى 
وحقيقى بالفعل لكن ليس عام


----------



## wadeetito (24 أبريل 2010)

قلبك بكل الحب ينبض
حب وحرمان 
غدار يا زمان
العيب فيك و لا فى الانسان
قلبك بكل قلب ينبض
بس فى الحياة ملهوش مكان
لازم تملى يقاسى الاحزان
تملى حبك لازم يموت قبل الاوان
قلبك بكل الامانى ينبض
بس فين اللى هينفذ الاحلام
ومحدش عارف هو حلم ولا اوهام
حتى لو حلم او وهم عمرة ما هيتنفذ فى يوم من الايام
قلبك بكل المشاعر ينبض
كل مشاعرك تنبض من جواك
اوعى تنسى فى يوم تبص حواليك
علشان لو اتجرحت محدش هيحس بيك
قلبك بكل الفرح ينبض
نفسك طول الوقت تبقى سعيد
بس زماننا طبعة عنيد
بيهيي لك القريب ليك حلم بعيد

دة احساسى


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> قلبك بكل الحب ينبض
> حب وحرمان
> غدار يا زمان
> العيب فيك و لا فى الانسان
> ...





:download:

خواطر جميلة تيتو 
واحساس حلو ومتدفق 
تابع معنا 
وقول لى رايك بالشعر التالى


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

الرائع :نزار قبانى 

*أحبك جداً*

أحبك جداً 

وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويـل 

وأعرف أنك ست النساء 

وليس لدي بديـل 

وأعرف أن زمان الحنيـن انتهى 

ومات الكلام الجميل 

... 

لست النساء ماذا نقول 

أحبك جدا... 

... 

أحبك جداً وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى 

وأنت بمنفى 

وبيني وبينك 

ريحٌ 

وغيمٌ 

وبرقٌ 

ورعدٌ 

وثلجٌ ونـار 

وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهمٌ 

وأعرف أن الوصول إليك 

انتحـار 

ويسعدني 

أن أمزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية 

ولو خيروني 

لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية 

... 

يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 

أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر 

أحبك جداً 

... 

وأعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك 

دون يقين 

وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض 

أركض 

أركض خلف جنونـي 

... 

أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 

سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 

لا تتركيني 

فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 

أحبك جداً 

وجداً وجداً 

وأرفض من نــار حبك أن أستقيلا 

وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقلا... 

وما همني 

إن خرجت من الحب حيا 

وما همني 

إن خرجت قتيلا


----------



## wadeetito (25 أبريل 2010)

جميييل جدا اختى الغالية اسمااااااااااا
يعتبر من اجمل ما كتب شاعر المراء نزار قبانى من قصائد عن المراءة 
اعجبتنى كثيرا اختياراتك المملوئة بالشجن والكلمات الصاقة فى التعبير 
تحياتى لكى اختى العزيزة اخوكى تيتووووووووو


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> أحبك جداً وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى
> 
> وأنت بمنفى
> 
> ...


 
*أدرك هذا ولكني بين الأمال أحيا *
*لعل زماني يوافقني مره ويرضي*​ 
*وأليك أصل وبين يداي الصغيرتان أضمك برفق*
*وبنبض القلب أخبرك عما بداخلي من شوق*​ 
*وأتوه من جديد في أعماق عيناكي الهادئتان*
*وأحتمي في حضنك من قسوة التيه والهذيان*​ 
*ونذوب سوياً في براثن الحب السامي*
*وننطلق معاً الي الجبال دون حتي الأسامي*​ 
*أول مشاركه ليا هنا يارب أخد العضويه بقي *​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أدرك هذا ولكني بين الأمال أحيا *
> 
> *لعل زماني يوافقني مره ويرضي*​
> *وأليك أصل وبين يداي الصغيرتان أضمك برفق*
> ...


 يلهوى مين دا مين اللى بيتكلم عضويت توين اتسرقت اكيد :36_1_3:
 لا لا توين بيقول الكلام دا من امتى حال الدنيا اتقلب ولا ايه :big61:
 دنيا غدارة :36_1_6:
دى المفروض يتعملها موضوع لوحده :36_1_21:​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> يلهوى مين دا مين اللى بيتكلم عضويت توين اتسرقت اكيد :36_1_3:
> 
> لا لا توين بيقول الكلام دا من امتى حال الدنيا اتقلب ولا ايه :big61:
> دنيا غدارة :36_1_6:
> ...


*كده مش عاجب وكده مش عاجب*
*أنتحر يعني علشان أريحك :36_1_3:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أبريل 2010)

_*حبيبتى دعينا نهرب من هذا العالم ونخرج من هذا الكوكب *_
_*دعينا نرحل الى السماء  مع النجوم  التى  يعشقون النظر اليكى *_
_*ويرحل القمر عندما يراكى ويختفى نوره الساطع حبيبتى *_
_*قلبى يتلهف شوقا اليكى حبيبتى اسهر  وحيدا  بدونك وارسل لكى مع النجوم *_
_*شوقا دافى باقة من الورود  اليكى انتى فقط*_
_*دى اول مشركة*_​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *كده مش عاجب وكده مش عاجب*
> 
> 
> *أنتحر يعني علشان أريحك :36_1_3:*​


 


:download:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعد الشر عليك توين 
تخيل مشاركتك حلوة بجد

وعجبتنى جدا  جدا 

بس بقول 
مش بحب الدم 
لو ممكن تنتحر بس من غير  دم 

اهلا وسهلا 
وعضويتك الجميلة 
هاعطيها لسبب انتحارك 

الجميلة الرائعة الشقية ميرنا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> جميييل جدا اختى الغالية اسمااااااااااا
> يعتبر من اجمل ما كتب شاعر المراء نزار قبانى من قصائد عن المراءة
> اعجبتنى كثيرا اختياراتك المملوئة بالشجن والكلمات الصاقة فى التعبير
> تحياتى لكى اختى العزيزة اخوكى تيتووووووووو


 
:download:

شكرا لمتابعتك الجميلة تيتو الغالى 
وتشجيعك الاية بالرقة 

تابع معنا 
الاشعار التالية 
وان شاء اللة تعجبك 
وتمتعنا بخواطرك


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حبيبتى دعينا نهرب من هذا العالم ونخرج من هذا الكوكب *_
> 
> _*دعينا نرحل الى السماء مع النجوم التى يعشقون النظر اليكى *_
> _*ويرحل القمر عندما يراكى ويختفى نوره الساطع حبيبتى *_
> ...


 


:download:


اللة على الجمال 

مشاركة رائعة جون 
كلها رقة واحساس 
وان شاء اللة لا تكون اخر مشاركة 
بل بداية لمشاركات جميلة 
تمتعنا جميعا فيها بابداع قلمك الرقيق


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *كده مش عاجب وكده مش عاجب*
> 
> 
> *أنتحر يعني علشان أريحك :36_1_3:*​


 
لا حرام تنتحر هتروح النار بس لو انتا ضامن انك رايح رايح خلاص انتحر
 بس اقولك بلاش مش هنلاقى حد نضايقة خلاص بلاش تنتحر بس لو حابب براحتك انا مش هجبرك :12BF86~159:
لا بس عشان متجنناش معاك اثبت على لون يا كحلى يا اسود انما الفوشيا دا ملوش دعوه بيهم خالص اه تحب اى لون :big74:


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا حرام تنتحر هتروح النار بس لو انتا ضامن انك رايح رايح خلاص انتحر
> بس اقولك بلاش مش هنلاقى حد نضايقة خلاص بلاش تنتحر بس لو حابب براحتك انا مش هجبرك :12BF86~159:
> لا بس عشان متجنناش معاك اثبت على لون يا كحلى يا اسود انما الفوشيا دا ملوش دعوه بيهم خالص اه تحب اى لون :big74:


* خلاص هانتحر انا ضامن ضامن*
* :661nf: :661nf::661nf:*
:smi200: :smi200: :smi200:​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

Twin قال:


> *خلاص هانتحر انا ضامن ضامن*
> 
> *:661nf: :661nf::661nf:*
> 
> :smi200: :smi200: :smi200:​


 
لا حرام بلاش تنتحر لحسن نعيط عليك واحنا مش عاوزين نضايق دلوقتى  :crying:


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا حرام بلاش تنتحر لحسن نعيط عليك واحنا مش عاوزين نضايق دلوقتى :crying:


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههه

انتوا كمان بتتعازموا 
عيب يا ميرنا  الراجل ضيفنا 
ولة عندنا حق الضيافة 

وبعدين دة معرفتكم من زمان 
انا لسة جديدة هنا من 2009 


علشان كدة لة هدية 

مش بتطلع غير للغاليين بس 









بس يربطها على وسطة 
ساعدية يا ميرنا وخدى معاكى 10 انفار 


من المنتدى هنا 


 وعلى النيل 
وسلم لنا على حبايبنا اللى فوق 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


برضة مشاركتك عجبانى جدا توين 
شاركنا 
بعد ماتاخد عضويتك من ميرنا 
لو 

غيرت رايك 
فى موضوع النيل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

ساعد مين انا مليش دعوه لحسن بابا يسوع يسئلة مين ساعدك يقوله ميرنا اروح فى الرجلين لا يعم هو براحته


----------



## wadeetito (25 أبريل 2010)

*أن من يبهرني حرفه .. قد يصدمني فعله .. ! 

علمني النت .. أن لا أدير ظهري لأحدهم .. فما أكثر الخناجر .. ! 

علمني النت .. أن الحائط الذي هدمته لتقريب المسافات .. كان هو السبب 

في هجماتهم المباغتة .. !! 

علمني النت .. أن ألمي لي .. و بسمتي لهم .. ! 

علمني النت .. أن البعض يعود .. و الآخر لا يعود .. ! 

علمني النت .. ومنه خرجنا بآلام كبيرة ... ولكن نحن من جلبناها بأيدينا .. 

علمني النت .. أكون مستعد في أي لحظة لاستقبال الطعنات 

علمني النت .. أتيقن أن ليس كل ما أمامي هو ملاك فقد يكون شيطان في رداء ملاك... 

هناك من يبتسم في وجهي ويتكلم من خلفي .!!! 

علمني النت .. انه من الممكن أن اجرح أحداً دون أن اعلم!! 

علمني النت .. انه يجب أن أحافظ على نفسي وشرفي وكرامتي حتى وان كان على عالم النت 

علمني النت .. انه قد يكون هناك في هذا العالم حب يقود للحقيقة و حب يقود للجنون وحب يقود 

للموت وخسران كل شيء ..!!! 

علمني النت .. أن لا اسمح لأحد أن يتعدى على حدود نفسي وان لكل أناس خط فاصل بينهم

وبيني ..

فأنا شيء آخر وهم شيء آخر وان مملكتي هي خاصتي وليس لأحد حق الدخول إليها 

أبداً .. 

علمني النت .. أن الإنترنت نعمة أوهبنا الله إياها للعقل البشري ولكن يجب أن نحسن 

استعمالها وإلا تحولت إلى نقـــــمة !! 

هناك الكثير من الأقنعة المزيفة على الانترنت .. 

هناك إنسان حقير يمثل ويلعب دور الملتزم المؤمن .. 

وهناك الذئب الخائن الذي يلعب دور العاشق الولهان.. 

وهناك الناس الطيبين الذين نستطيع أن نحتفظ بهم إلى الأبد... 

فأتمنى ألا أكون قد تسببت بألم ما لشخص بريء .. !!*

*+++++++++++++++++++++*
*ياريت تقوليلى راييك يا اختى الغالية اسمااااااا *
*وعلى فكرة دة عن تجربة  من كثيييير من الاصدقاء على المنتدى شى وفى الايميل شى اااااااااخر*

 تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتووووو


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> *أن من يبهرني حرفه .. قد يصدمني فعله .. ! *





wadeetito قال:


> *علمني النت .. أن لا أدير ظهري لأحدهم .. فما أكثر الخناجر .. ! *
> 
> *علمني النت .. أن الحائط الذي هدمته لتقريب المسافات .. كان هو السبب *
> 
> ...





:download:

تمام التمام تيتو 
النت ممكن يكون وسيلة تسلية نافعة 
وممكن يكون دمار شامل لمن يستخدمة 
المهم فى النت 

بتستخدمة 
لية 
وازاى 
وتضع الحدود لنفسك اولا ومهم جدا للاخر ليتكلم ويتعامل من خلالها 

مهم جدا تيتو 
الا ياخذك عالم النت الخيالى عن واقعك وحياتك واصدقائك 

كلام موزون ومعقول ومنطقى 
واؤيدك جدا فى كل النماذج التى ذكرتها 
وكلها رايتها بالفعل 
ونشكر ربنا 
للان لم تؤذنى 
لانى اطلب من ربنا ان يعطينى الكلمة والتصرف 
وان اخطات اعتذر وبسرعة 
و بوضوح محددة حدودى وحدود من امامى 
لكن كثيرين جدا ضاعوا فى وهم النت 
اذ اطلق عقال شياطين شهواتهم 
لاخرين اكثر سوءا منهم


----------



## *koki* (25 أبريل 2010)

لو انت بعيد
ولقيت اتنين
واحد منهم مجنون
والتانى بردوا مجنون
و التالت بردوا مجنون
 يبقى انت طلعت مسطول
لا مش انت المسطول دا انا اللى مسطول
بس انت عبيط عشان بتقرا الموضوع​


----------



## *koki* (25 أبريل 2010)

لو انت بعيد
ولقيت اتنين
واحد منهم مجنون
والتانى بردوا مجنون
و التالت بردوا مجنون
 يبقى انت طلعت مسطول
لا مش انت المسطول دا انا اللى مسطول
بس انت عبيط عشان بتقرا الموضوع​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لو انت بعيد
> 
> ولقيت اتنين
> واحد منهم مجنون
> ...


 

:download:


لا مش انت المسطول دا انا اللى مسطول

بس انت عبيط عشان بتقرا الموضوع​[/QUOTE]


شكرا كوكى


----------



## *koki* (26 أبريل 2010)

لما السما تبقى بمبا
لما حبيبى يبقى ملون
كده اعرف انة مش بيمثل
واعرف انة مش بيضحك عليا
لما حبيبى يبقى غريب 
اعرف انة مش تمام

محدش يعلق على اللى قولتة لانى مش فاهمة


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

الرائع نزار قبانى 



*سأقول لكِ أحبّكِ..*

سأقول لك "أحبك".. 

حين تنتهي كل لغات العشق القديمه 

فلا يبقى للعشاق شيءٌ يقولونه.. أو يفعلونه.. 

عندئذ ستبدأ مهمتي.. 

في تغيير حجارة هذا العالم.. 

وفي تغيير هندسته.. 

شجرةً بعد شجره.. 

وكوكباً بعد كوكب.. 

وقصيدةً بعد قصيده.. 

سأقول لك "أحبك".. 

وتضيق المسافة بين عينيك وبين دفاتري.. 

ويصبح الهواء الذي تتنفسينه يمر برئتي أنا.. 

وتصبح اليد التي تضعينها على مقعد السيارة.. 

هي يدي أنا.. 

سأقولها، عندما أصبح قادراً، 

على استحضار طفولتي، وخيولي، وعساكري، 

ومراكبي الورقيه.. 

واستعادة الزمن الأزرق معك على شواطيء بيروت.. 

حين كنت ترتعشين كسمكةٍ بين أصابعي.. 

فأغطيك، عندما تنعسين، 

بشرشفٍ من نجوم الصيف.. 

3 

سأقول لك "أحبك".. 

وسنابل القمح حتى تنضج.. بحاجةٍ إليك.. 

والينابيع حتى تتفجر.. 

والحضارة حتى تتحضر.. 

والعصافير حتى تتعلم الطيران.. 

والفراشات حتى تتعلم الرسم.. 

وأنا أمارس النبوه 

بحاجةٍ إليك.. 

4 

سأقول لك "أحبك".. 

عندما تسقط الحدود نهائياً بينك وبين القصيده.. 

ويصبح النوم على ورقة الكتابه 

ليس الأمر سهلاً كما تتصورين.. 

خارج إيقاعات الشعر.. 

ولا أن أدخل في حوارٍ مع جسدٍ لا أعرف أن أتهجاه.. 

كلمةً كلمه.. 

ومقطعاً مقطعاً... 

إنني لا أعاني من عقدة المثقفين.. 

لكن طبيعتي ترفض الأجساد التي لا تتكلم بذكاء... 

والعيون التي لا تطرح الأسئله.. 

إن شرط الشهوة عندي، مرتبطٌ بشرط الشعر 

فالمرأة قصيدةٌ أموت عندما أكتبها.. 

وأموت عندما أنساها.. 

5 

سأقول لك "أحبك".. 

عندما أبرأ من حالة الفصام التي تمزقني.. 

وأعود شخصاً واحداً.. 

سأقولها، عندما تتصالح المدينة والصحراء في داخلي. 

وترحل كل القبائل عن شواطيء دمي.. 

الذي حفره حكماء العالم الثالث فوق جسدي.. 

التي جربتها على مدى ثلاثين عاماً... 

فشوهت ذكورتي.. 

وأصدرت حكماً بجلدك ثمانين جلده.. 

بتهمة الأنوثه... 

لذلك. لن أقول لك (أحبك).. اليوم.. 

وربما لن أقولها غداً.. 

فالأرض تأخذ تسعة شهورٍ لتطلع زهره 

والليل يتعذب كثيراً.. ليلد نجمه.. 

والبشرية تنتظر ألوف السنوات.. لتطلع نبياً.. 

فلماذا لا تنتظرين بعض الوقت.. 

لتصبحي حبيبتي؟؟.

بتهمة الأنوثه... 

لذلك. لن أقول لك (أحبك).. اليوم.. 

وربما لن أقولها غداً.. 

فالأرض تأخذ تسعة شهورٍ لتطلع زهره 

والليل يتعذب كثيراً.. ليلد نجمه.. 

والبشرية تنتظر ألوف السنوات.. لتطلع نبياً.. 

فلماذا لا تنتظرين بعض الوقت.. 

لتصبحي حبيبتي؟؟.


----------



## عادل نسيم (28 أبريل 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل 
لستُ في حاجة لبوحك هذا
ولا تسألني في يوم لماذا
فمن أنت تكون ياهذا 
الذى تتمنع لقول كلمة بحبك
أتفتكر إنها منك شطارة
أن تهمل مشاعرى وتركن حسي 
بقولك ياخسارة
فاكرني ها أنتظرك علشان تبوح
ياسيدى شيل كلماتك وروح 
مطرح ما تروح
لا حبك أملة ولا قربك هايزيدني
بعد موقفك المفضوح
بكرة أنت اللي ها تفتكر 
وترجع تشحت كلمة لقلبك المجروح
لا هاتعرف توصلي 
ولو وقفت علي بابي
أقراء اليافطة بوضوح 
إسمك من ضمن المنبوذين
ولتواجدك غير مسموح
روح مطرح ما تروح
وياروح ما بعدك روح
مع الأعتذار الثاني للشاعر نزار قباني
*_


----------



## asmicheal (28 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _لستُ في حاجة لبوحك هذا_
> _ولا تسألني في يوم لماذا_
> _فمن أنت تكون ياهذا _
> ...


 


:download:

مش عارفة هقول رايى وعوضى على اللة بقى 


يعنى على قد معلوماتى 

نزار  دمشقى سورى

اعتقد عاش فى  القاهرة ، وأنقرة ، ولندن ، ومدريد ، وبكين ، ولندنبيروت وتنقل في باريس وجنيف حتى استقر به المقام في لندن ومات بلندن 


وما راحش صعيد مصر على ما اعتقد 

ليكون بينة وبينك ا عادل نسيم تار بايت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 أبريل 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل
لعلمك أنا من عشاق نزار قباني وأحبه وأحترمه جداً 
,إذاكان هو لف بلاد فالعبد لله لف بلاد الله أيضاً لكن أنتِ ما طلبتي أن نرد بشعر وهذا مأ إنطبع في ذهني فور قراءة هذه الأبيات 
كنت فاكر إنك راح تعقبي عل كلمات الشعر مش تقولي 0 التار 0 أنسي شوية إنك صعدية مثلي وإنسي موضوع التار 
علي العموم شكراً ومش ها أرد علي شعر جديد وربنا يباركك ويحفظك
*_


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _* أ . إسميشيل*_
> _*لعلمك أنا من عشاق نزار قباني وأحبه وأحترمه جداً *_
> _*,إذاكان هو لف بلاد فالعبد لله لف بلاد الله أيضاً لكن أنتِ ما طلبتي أن نرد بشعر وهذا مأ إنطبع في ذهني فور قراءة هذه الأبيات *_
> _*كنت فاكر إنك راح تعقبي عل كلمات الشعر مش تقولي 0 التار 0 أنسي شوية إنك صعدية مثلي وإنسي موضوع التار *_
> _*علي العموم شكراً ومش ها أرد علي شعر جديد وربنا يباركك ويحفظك*_


 









اسفة جدا جدا جدا 

كنت بضحك معاك 
وكنت اليوم داخلة اعلق على شعرك صدقنى 

لان انت عارف انى بحترم زجل حضرتك 

بس تعليقى كان بايخ وبعتذر عنة بصدق 
وان حضرتك ما دخلتش تانى 
انا كمان مش هدخل تانى وهاقفل الموضوع كمان 
ازيك بقى


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 أبريل 2010)

_*أ . إسميشيل
أشكرك علي الرد والتوضيح وأتمني أن يكون تعليقك علي أزجالي كما هو وكما تعودنا 
الرب يباركك ويكون معك علي الدوام
*_


----------



## asmicheal (29 أبريل 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _لستُ في حاجة لبوحك هذا_
> _ولا تسألني في يوم لماذا_
> _فمن أنت تكون ياهذا _
> ...


 


:download:


زجل جميل 
بس مش بحب العلاقات الانسانية تنتهى نهايات درامية 

لية مش بتنتهى بغلالة من التقدير 
وكتير من الاحترام 

بستغرب 
احيانا 
حين ارى احباء الامس اعداء اليوم 


شكرا نسيم الصباح ا عادل نسيم 

خواطرك اثارت تساؤلى وتاملى بالفعل 


شكرا ليك 
ولو مادخلتش تانى 
وقلت رايك 
هعرف انك لسة زعلان 

والناس الغاليين عليا مش بحب انهم يزعلوا 


شكرا ليك


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 أبريل 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل
أشكرك علي ردك ورأيك الصريح .... أما عن نهاية الزجل فهو طبيعي وبيحدث كثير جداً ... وها أحاول أغير من نهايتي لعدم الزعل فقط
 ههههههههههههههههههه
*_


----------



## wadeetito (29 أبريل 2010)

اختى الغالية اسماااا تحياتى لكى
 اليكى هذة الكلمات المستوحة من اية فى الانجيل  اللتى تقول من نظر لامراة واشتهاها فقد زنى بها فى قلبو
وقالوا حاسب م الزنا .. دي وصية قالوها من زمان!​



وانا باقول: إللي ينظر بشهوة .. هو في الزنا غرقان!​



فلو كانت عينك اليمنى سبب عثرة ... إقلعها وارميها!​



أحسن تضيع عينك ... ولا الأبدية في النار تقضيها!​



ولو كانت إيدك اليمنى بتعثرك .. إتخلص منها طوالي!​



يهلك عضو من جسدك .. ولا تهلك إنت يا غالي!​



وقالوا اللي يطلّق مراته ... كتاب طلاق يعطيها!​



وباقولّكم سبب الطلاق "علة" .. ولا فيش أسباب بعديها!​



هي الزنا.. واللي يتجوز مطلّقة .. هو أكيد زنا بيها!
(مت 5: 27 - 32)

تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتوووو
انتظر راييك​


----------



## asmicheal (30 أبريل 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> اختى الغالية اسماااا تحياتى لكى





wadeetito قال:


> اليكى هذة الكلمات المستوحة من اية فى الانجيل اللتى تقول من نظر لامراة واشتهاها فقد زنى بها فى قلبو
> 
> 
> وقالوا حاسب م الزنا .. دي وصية قالوها من زمان!​
> ...





:download:

حلو كتير تيتو 

مستوحى من قراءة متانية للكتاب المقدس 

ربنا يخليك سبب بركة ومحبة لكل من حولك 

منتظرة جديدك


----------



## asmicheal (3 مايو 2010)

نزار قبانى 


عيناك كنهرى احزانى
نهرى موسيقى حملانى
لوراء وراء الازمان
نهرى موسيقى قد ضاعا
سيدتى ثم اضعانى
الدمع الاسود فوقهما 
يتساقط انغام بيان
عيناكى وتبغى وكحولى
والكاس العاشر اعمانى
وانا فى المقعد محترقا
نيرانى تاكل نيرانى
ااقول احبك يا قمر ى
اه لو كان بامكانى
فانا لا املك فى الدنيا
الا عينيك واحزانى
سفنى فى المرفا باكية
تتمذق فوق الخلجان
ومصيرى الاصفر حطمنى
حطم فى صدرى ايمانى
هل ارحل عنك وقصتنا 
احلى من عودة نيسان
احلى من زهرة غردينيا
فى عتمة شعرا اسبانى
ااقول احبك يا قمرى 
اه لو كان بامكانى
فانا انسانا مفقود
لا اعرف بالارض مكانى
ضيعنى دربى ضيعنى
اسمى ضيع عنوانى
تاريخا .. مالى تاريخ
انى مرساة لاترسو
جرحا بملامح انسان
ماذا اعطيك اجيبينى؟
قلقى ؟الحادى ؟ غثيانى
ماذا اعطيك سوى قدرا 
يرقص فى كف الشيطان
انا الف احبك فبتعدى
عنى .. عن نارى ودخانى
فانا لا املك فى الدنيا
الا عيناك واحزانى​


----------



## wadeetito (3 مايو 2010)

*اختى الغالية اسماااااااا تحياتى ومحبتى لكى دائما​​​
عايز اقوللك ان الكلام دة عجبنى اووووى بجد هو صحيح مش انا اللى كتبو بس حسيت بيية اوووى  وحسيت ان فية رسالة وحبيت انكم تشفو يارب يعجبكم​​​ زى ما عجبنى​
تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكم تيتووو​​​​
+++++++++++++++​​​​
بتكدب و تغلط و تعترف و تتناول​​
بدراعك تاخد حقك و تحاور و تناور
و تروح كنيستك بشياكتك و لبسك
بتظهر بثياب بولس و جواك شاول


مهتم بأكل عيشك و البيت و العيال
و عشان حبة قروش تصنع المحال

أهم حاجة عندك إزاى تعرف تعيش
مش ف دماغك ده حرام ولا حلال

مشغول بالحب و الخطوبة و الجواز
و عايز تتمتع بعيشتك و تقضى ساعتين لذاذ
الحب مش عيب الحب هو الله
و كل اللى سلم امره لسيده بالمستقبل فاز

بتدى الفقير و تعمل بلاوى بعدها
و كأن الفلوس هتزيل خطية عملتها
و كأنك بترشى الله بجاهك و مالك
و تقوله آدى الفلوس خد حقك منها

عايز تضمن حياتك و سعادتك بالاموال
مش مهتم تبقى شريف او محتال


ماأنت بتدفع العشور زى ما الكتاب بيقول
أنا باتعجب !! إزاى تنام حرامى مرتاح البال

بتأدى التزامتك و صلواتك و الاصوام
و قذارة فكرك تقوم معاك و تنام
و تقول يارب أرحم عبدك الخاطى
و بعد القوالة تزنى بعينك و تنسى الكلام

المسيحية مش صليب ع الإيد مدقوق
مش عفه خارجيه و النجاسة معششه فوق

المسيحة حياة بنحياها زى مسيحنا
بتأثر ف اللى حوالينا و تخلى الناس تفوق

الحياة المسيحية مش شوية فروض
مش عشر وصايا عامله علينا قيود
دى حياة مليانة طاعة بقلب قانع
المسيحية مش مسرحية بنأدى فيها عروض

الحياة المسيحية أسمى من الكلام
و اكيد لما تعوم ضد التيار هاتواجه آلام
و يكفيك ان سيدك عنك راضى
يكفى إنه مهما تهيج بحور هيبقى جواك سلام

عيش زى ما تشوف من جواك أنه يليق
حب الناس و بلاش آرائهم تسبب ليك ضيق
شوف الله بعين نفسك مش بعين غيرك
عيش و أقلع قناع عمال عليك بيضيق

كن حكيم و كن بسيط زى الحمام
أقبل يسوع كطفل تدوق طعم السلام
حس بإلهك و أشعر بحبه خليه صديقك
و أمشى جنبه
تعيش تتهنى كأنك فى الجنة و يلذ نومك لما تنام
-------------------

منقول للامانة​
صلو من اجلى​​​
 تيتووووو​
*


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> *اختى الغالية اسماااااااا تحياتى ومحبتى لكى دائما​*
> 
> *عايز اقوللك ان الكلام دة عجبنى اووووى بجد هو صحيح مش انا اللى كتبو بس حسيت بيية اوووى وحسيت ان فية رسالة وحبيت انكم تشفو يارب يعجبكم
> زى ما عجبنى​*
> ...





:download:

خواطر رقيقة وبسيطة 


واسلوب الكاتب يشبة الى حد ما اسلوبك 

مشكور لنقلك لنا اياها 


شكرا تيتو اخى الغالى 

​


----------



## عادل نسيم (4 مايو 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل
شكراً علي نقلك لنا قصيدة جميلة من قصائد شاعرنا الكبير نزار قباني وقد أعجبني 
*_لا اعرف بالارض مكانى
ضيعنى دربى ضيعنى
اسمى ضيع عنوانى
تاريخا .. مالى تاريخ
انى مرساة لاترسو
جرحا بملامح انسان


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _* أ . إسميشيل*_
> _*شكراً علي نقلك لنا قصيدة جميلة من قصائد شاعرنا الكبير نزار قباني وقد أعجبني *_
> لا اعرف بالارض مكانى
> ضيعنى دربى ضيعنى
> ...


 
:download:

وفين اعتذاراتك   خواطرك 

عن نزار قبانى 


هنخم بقى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (4 مايو 2010)

حببيبتي اسميشيال
ايه رايك في خمسه فرفشه في الشعر 
لاقيت كلام عجبني عن المدرسين 
في المنتدي اللي جنبنا قلت الطشه
بس يارب يعجبك

من طلب العلا نام الليالي ***وسحب البطانيه وقال انا مالي 
خذ الصفر ولا تبالي ***فأن الصفر من شيمة الرجالي 
دخلت الامتحان من غير تحضير ***فوجدت السؤال الاول عسير 
والثاني لم اجد له تفسير***والثالث كاد عقلي يطير 
فدعوت الله ان يقرب ورقة زميلي مني***ويبعد عيون المراقبين عني 
اللهم عليك بدفتر الدرجات***وحول الصفر الى مئات 
اللهم عليك بالوكيل ***واجعل له خرطوما طويل 
اللهم عليك بالأخصائي الاجتماعي***واجعله ممن تنهشه الحيات والآفاعي 
اللهم عليك بأستاذ الدين***لأنه كبير المنافقين 
اللهم عليك بأستاذ اللغه العربيه*** واجعله من عمال البلديه 
للهم عليك بأستاذ التاريخ***واحذفه بعيدا الى المريخ 
اللهم عليك بأستاذ الجغرافيا***لأنه من عصابة المافيا 
اللهم عليك بأستاذ الاحياء*** واجعله من عارضات الازياء 
because he's crazy *** اللهم عليك بأستاذ الانجليزي 
اللهم عليك بأستاذ العلوم *** واحبسه بين الفم والبلعوم 
اللهم اعط المدرس ضربة قويه***والمدير سكته قلبيه [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> حببيبتي اسميشيال
> ايه رايك في خمسه فرفشه في الشعر
> لاقيت كلام عجبني عن المدرسين
> في المنتدي اللي جنبنا قلت الطشه
> ...


 


:download:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه


اللهم امين 


حلوة 
يا 

نيتا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 مايو 2010)

الشع احاسيس جميلة   جدا وانا اتذوق الشعر ولكن لا اكتبه


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الشع احاسيس جميلة جدا وانا اتذوق الشعر ولكن لا اكتبه


 

:download:

زييى تمام ا سعيد 
انا كمان اتذوق الشعر متى كان صادقا 
لكن لا اصدق الشعراء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا اكتبة 
اكتب فقط الخواطر الروحية 


شكرا ا سعيد لمشاركتك الصادقة


----------



## tamav maria (4 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يستاهلوا ماهم قرفونا

اشكرك يا عسل علي الرد


----------



## asmicheal (4 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يستاهلوا ماهم قرفونا
> 
> اشكرك يا عسل علي الرد


 


:download:

اية البنات اللى زى العسل دول اللى بتحطيهم فى مشاركاتك 

من  اين لك هذا  نيتا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (5 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> اية البنات اللى زى العسل دول اللى بتحطيهم فى مشاركاتك
> 
> ...


 





دي من http://www.commentcherry.com/cherrytap/comment_graphics/thankyou/?page=10

واللي فوق منhttp://vb.arabseyes.com/t29340.html  قسم الصور

اتمني يعجبوكي asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> دي من http://www.commentcherry.com/cherrytap/comment_graphics/thankyou/?page=10
> 
> واللي فوق منhttp://vb.arabseyes.com/t29340.html قسم الصور
> 
> اتمني يعجبوكي asmicheal


 

:download:


احمممممممممممممممم

يجننوا 
ذوقك مميز فعلا 

هاقتبس منهم بقى 
انا استاذنت اهة 


بقول 


رايك اية بالقصيدة الجاية 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

بعتبر القصيدة دى من اروع واصدق وارقى ما كتب 
نزار قبانى 




*قصيدة علمنى حبك للشاعر نذار قبانى

علمني حبك

علمني حبك أن أحزن 

و انا محتاج منذ عصور 

لا مراة تجعلني أحزن 

لامرأة ابكي بين ذراعيها 

مثل العصفور 

لامرأة تجمع أجزائي 

كشظايا البللور المكسور 

علمني حبك .. سيدتي 

أسوأ عادات 

علمني أفتح فنجاني 

في الليلة الاف المرات 

و أجرب طب العطارين.. 

و أطرق باب العرافات 

علمني .. أخرج من بيتي 

لامشط أرصفه الطرقات 

و أطارد وجهك .. 

في الامطار و في اضواء السيارات 

و أطارد طيفك 

حتى .. حتى . 

في أوراق الاعلانات 

علمني حبك.. 

كيف أهيم على وجهى ساعات 

بحثا عن شعر غجري 

تحسده كل الغجريات 

بحثا عن وجه .. عن صوت.. 

هو كل الأوجه .. والأصوات 

أدخلني حبك سيدتي 

مدن الأحزان

وأنا من قبلك لم أدخل 

لم أعرف أبد .. أن الدمع هو الانسان 

أن الانسان بلا حزن 

ذكرى إنسان 

علمني حبك.. 

كيف أحبك فى كل الاشياء 

في الشجر العاري.. 

في الاوراق اليابسة الصفراء 

فى الجو الماطر فى الأنواء 

فى أصغر مقهى.. 

نشرب فيه مساء قهوتنا السوداء 

علمني حبك أن آوي 

لفنادق ليس لها أسماء.. 

وكنائس ليس لها اسماء.. 

ومقاه ليس لها أسماء.. 

علمني حبك.. 

كيف الليل يضخم أحزان الغرباء

علمني كيف أرى بيروت 

إمرأة .. طاغية الاغراء 

إمرأة .. تلبس كل مساء 

أجمل ما تملك من ازياء 

علمني حبك .. 

أن ابكي من غير بكاء 

علمني .. كيف ينام الحزن 

كغلام مقطوع القدمين 

في طرق ( الروشة ) و ( الحمراء) 

علمني حبك.. 

أن اتصرف كالصبيان.. 

أن أرسم وجهك.. 

بالطبشور على الحيطان 

و على أشرعة الصيادين.. 

على الاجراس.. 

على الصلبان.. 

علمني حبك..

كيف الحب يغير خارطة الأزمان 

علمني .. أني حين أحب 

تكف الارض عن الدوران.. 

علمني حبك أشياء.. 

ما كانت أبدا في الحسبان 

فقرأت اقاصيص الاطفال.. 

دخلت قصور ملوك الجان 

و حلمت بأن تتزوجني 

بنت السلطان 

تلك العيناها.. أصفى من ماء الخلجان 

تلك الشفتاها.. أشهى من زهر الرمان 

و حلمت بأني أخطفها.. 

مثل الفرسان.. 

علمني حبك.. يا سيدتي ما الهذيان 

علمني .. كيف يمر العمر.. 

ولا تأتى بنت السلطان*


​


----------



## tamav maria (5 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> احمممممممممممممممم
> ...


 
تحت امرك يا جميل 
كلهم بتوعك 
ولو تحبي ابعت لك 
اكتر انا ماعنديش مانع


----------



## tamav maria (5 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بعتبر القصيدة دى من اروع واصدق وارقى ما كتب
> نزار قبانى
> 
> 
> ...


 

بجد بجد بجد 
شعر جميل 
علي العموم انا 
بحب اقراء لنزار قباني


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> بجد بجد بجد
> شعر جميل
> علي العموم انا
> بحب اقراء لنزار قباني


 

:download:

مكافاتى ما دام الشعر عجبك ههههههههههههههههه
اعملى موضوع ضعى بة بناتك القمامير الجليتر 

وابعتى لى لينك الموضوع علشان اقتبسة نيتا الجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (5 مايو 2010)

متى يعلنون وفاة العرب؟؟
(شعر: أمير الشعر العربى نيزار قبانى)
- 1 -
أحاولُ منذ الطُفولةِ رسْمَ بلادٍ
تُسمّى - مجازا - بلادَ العَرَبْ
تُسامحُني إن كسرتُ زُجاجَ القمرْ...
وتشكرُني إن كتبتُ قصيدةَ حبٍ
وتسمحُ لي أن أمارسَ فعْلَ الهوى
ككلّ العصافير فوق الشجرْ...
أحاول رسم بلادٍ
تُعلّمني أن أكونَ على مستوى العشْقِ دوما
فأفرشَ تحتكِ ، صيفا ، عباءةَ حبي
وأعصرَ ثوبكِ عند هُطول المطرْ...



- 2 -
أحاولُ رسْمَ بلادٍ...
لها برلمانٌ من الياسَمينْ.
وشعبٌ رقيق من الياسَمينْ.
تنامُ حمائمُها فوق رأسي.
وتبكي مآذنُها في عيوني.
أحاول رسم بلادٍ تكون صديقةَ شِعْري.
ولا تتدخلُ بيني وبين ظُنوني.
ولا يتجولُ فيها العساكرُ فوق جبيني.
أحاولُ رسْمَ بلادٍ...
تُكافئني إن كتبتُ قصيدةَ شِعْرٍ
وتصفَحُ عني ، إذا فاض نهرُ جنوني



- 3 -
أحاول رسم مدينةِ حبٍ...
تكون مُحرّرةً من جميع العُقَدْ...
فلايذبحون الأنوثةَ فيها...ولايقمَعون الجَسَدْ...



- 4 -
رَحَلتُ جَنوبا...رحلت شمالا...
ولافائدهْ...
فقهوةُ كلِ المقاهي ، لها نكهةٌ واحدهْ...
وكلُ النساءِ لهنّ - إذا ما تعرّينَ-
رائحةٌ واحدهْ...
وكل رجالِ القبيلةِ لايمْضَغون الطعامْ
ويلتهمون النساءَ بثانيةٍ واحدهْ.



- 5 -
أحاول منذ البداياتِ...
أن لاأكونَ شبيها بأي أحدْ...
رفضتُ الكلامَ المُعلّبَ دوما.
رفضتُ عبادةَ أيِ وثَنْ...



- 6 -
أحاول إحراقَ كلِ النصوصِ التي أرتديها.
فبعضُ القصائدِ قبْرٌ،
وبعضُ اللغاتِ كَفَنْ.
وواعدتُ آخِرَ أنْثى...
ولكنني جئتُ بعد مرورِ الزمنْ...



- 7 -
أحاول أن أتبرّأَ من مُفْرداتي
ومن لعْنةِ المبتدا والخبرْ...
وأنفُضَ عني غُباري.
وأغسِلَ وجهي بماء المطرْ...
أحاول من سلطة الرمْلِ أن أستقيلْ...
وداعا قريشٌ...
وداعا كليبٌ...
وداعا مُضَرْ...



- 8 -
أحاول رسْمَ بلادٍ
تُسمّى - مجازا - بلادَ العربْ
سريري بها ثابتٌ
ورأسي بها ثابتٌ
لكي أعرفَ الفرقَ بين البلادِ وبين السُفُنْ...
ولكنهم...أخذوا عُلبةَ الرسْمِ منّي.
ولم يسمحوا لي بتصويرِ وجهِ الوطنْ...



- 9 -
أحاول منذ الطفولةِ
فتْحَ فضاءٍ من الياسَمينْ
وأسّستُ أولَ فندقِ حبٍ...بتاريخ كل العربْ...
ليستقبلَ العاشقينْ...
وألغيتُ كل الحروب القديمةِ...
بين الرجال...وبين النساءْ...
وبين الحمامِ...ومَن يذبحون الحمامْ...
وبين الرخام ومن يجرحون بياضَ الرخامْ...
ولكنهم...أغلقوا فندقي...
وقالوا بأن الهوى لايليقُ بماضي العربْ...
وطُهْرِ العربْ...
وإرثِ العربْ...
فيا لَلعجبْ!!



- 10 -
أحاول أن أتصورَ ما هو شكلُ الوطنْ؟
أحاول أن أستعيدَ مكانِيَ في بطْنِ أمي
وأسبحَ ضد مياه الزمنْ...
وأسرقَ تينا ، ولوزا ، و خوخا،
وأركضَ مثل العصافير خلف السفنْ.
أحاول أن أتخيّلَ جنّة عَدْنٍ
وكيف سأقضي الإجازةَ بين نُهور العقيقْ...
وبين نُهور اللبنْ...
وحين أفقتُ...اكتشفتُ هَشاشةَ حُلمي
فلا قمرٌ في سماءِ أريحا...
ولا سمكٌ في مياهِ الفُراطْ...
ولا قهوةٌ في عَدَنْ...



- 11 -
أحاول بالشعْرِ...أن أُمسِكَ المستحيلْ...
وأزرعَ نخلا...
ولكنهم في بلادي ، يقُصّون شَعْر النخيلْ...
أحاول أن أجعلَ الخيلَ أعلى صهيلا
ولكنّ أهلَ المدينةِيحتقرون الصهيلْ!!


- 12 -
أحاول - سيدتي - أن أحبّكِ...
خارجَ كلِ الطقوسْ...
وخارج كل النصوصْ...
وخارج كل الشرائعِ والأنْظِمَهْ
أحاول - سيدتي - أن أحبّكِ...
في أي منفى ذهبت إليه...
لأشعرَ - حين أضمّكِ يوما لصدري -
بأنّي أضمّ تراب الوَطَنْ...



- 13 -
أحاول - مذْ كنتُ طفلا، قراءة أي كتابٍ
تحدّث عن أنبياء العربْ.
وعن حكماءِ العربْ... وعن شعراءِ العربْ...
فلم أر إلا قصائدَ تلحَسُ رجلَ الخليفةِ
من أجل جَفْنةِ رزٍ... وخمسين درهمْ...
فيا للعَجَبْ!!
ولم أر إلا قبائل ليست تُفرّق ما بين لحم النساء...
وبين الرُطَبْ...
فيا للعَجَبْ!!
ولم أر إلا جرائد تخلع أثوابها الداخليّهْ...
لأيِ رئيسٍ من الغيب يأتي...
وأيِ عقيدٍ على جُثّة الشعب يمشي...
وأيِ مُرابٍ يُكدّس في راحتيه الذهبْ...
فيا للعَجَبْ!!



- 14 -
أنا منذ خمسينَ عاما،
أراقبُ حال العربْ.
وهم يرعدونَ، ولايمُطرونْ...
وهم يدخلون الحروب، ولايخرجونْ...
وهم يعلِكونَ جلود البلاغةِ عَلْكا
ولا يهضمونْ...



- 15 -
أنا منذ خمسينَ عاما
أحاولُ رسمَ بلادٍ
تُسمّى - مجازا - بلادَ العربْ
رسمتُ بلون الشرايينِ حينا
وحينا رسمت بلون الغضبْ.
وحين انتهى الرسمُ، ساءلتُ نفسي:
إذا أعلنوا ذاتَ يومٍ وفاةَ العربْ...
ففي أيِ مقبرةٍ يُدْفَنونْ؟
ومَن سوف يبكي عليهم؟
وليس لديهم بناتٌ...
وليس لديهم بَنونْ...
وليس هنالك حُزْنٌ،
وليس هنالك مَن يحْزُنونْ!!



- 16 -
أحاولُ منذُ بدأتُ كتابةَ شِعْري
قياسَ المسافةِ بيني وبين جدودي العربْ.
رأيتُ جُيوشا...ولا من جيوشْ...
رأيتُ فتوحا...ولا من فتوحْ...
وتابعتُ كلَ الحروبِ على شاشةِ التلْفزهْ...
فقتلى على شاشة التلفزهْ...
وجرحى على شاشة التلفزهْ...
ونصرٌ من الله يأتي إلينا...على شاشة التلفزهْ...



- 17 -
أيا وطني: جعلوك مسلْسلَ رُعْبٍ
نتابع أحداثهُ في المساءْ.
فكيف نراك إذا قطعوا الكهْرُباءْ؟؟



- 18 -
أنا...بعْدَ خمسين عاما
أحاول تسجيل ما قد رأيتْ...
رأيتُ شعوبا تظنّ بأنّ رجالَ المباحثِ
أمْرٌ من الله...مثلَ الصُداعِ...ومثل الزُكامْ...
ومثلَ الجُذامِ...ومثل الجَرَبْ...
رأيتُ العروبةَ معروضةً في مزادِ الأثاث القديمْ...
ولكنني...ما رأيتُ العَرَبْ!!...​


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 مايو 2010)

_* أ .إسميشيل 
شكراً لأهتمامك الخاص بالشاعر نزار قباني وبعرض قصائده الجميلة المسلية جداً والمشبعة لغريزة المرأة عموماً
بارك الرب في إختياراتك ومجهودك الجميل 
*_


----------



## asmicheal (6 مايو 2010)

أغضب كما تشاء
واجرح احاسيسي كما تشاء

حطم أواني الزهر والمرايا

هدد بحب امرأة سوايا

فكل ما تفعله سواء

وكل ما تقوله سواء

فأنت كالاطفال ياحبيبي

نحبهم مهما لنا أساؤا



اغضب فأنت رائع حقاً حين تثور

أغضب فلولا الموج ما تكونت بحور

اغضب كن عاصفاً كن ممطراً

فأن قلبي دائماً غفور



أغضب

فلن اجيب بالتحدي

فانت طفل عابث يملؤه الغرور

وكيف من صغارها تنتقم الطيور



اذهب اذا يوماً مملت مني

واتهم الاقدار واتهمني

اما انا فاني ساكتفي بدمعتي وحزني

فالصمت كبرياء

والحزن كبرياء

اذهب اذا اتعبك البقاء

فالارض فيها العطر والنساء

والاعين الخضراء والسمراء

وعندما تريد ان تراني

وعندما تحتاج كالطفل الى حناني

فعد الى قلبي متى تشاء

فانت في حياتي الهواء

وانت عندي الارض والسماء

اغضب كما تشاء

واذهب متى تشاء

لابد ان تعود ذات يوم وقد عرفت ما هو الوفاء


نزار قبانى 

​


----------



## عادل نسيم (6 مايو 2010)

_*  أ . إسميشيل
جميل إختيارك لموضوع إغضب كما تشاء للشاعر العربي الكبير نزار قباني 
*_اغضب كما تشاء

واذهب متى تشاء

لابد ان تعود ذات يوم وقد عرفت ما هو الوفاء
بارك الرب في حياتك وحفظك لنا علي الدوام


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _* أ . إسميشيل*_
> _*جميل إختيارك لموضوع إغضب كما تشاء للشاعر العربي الكبير نزار قباني *_
> اغضب كما تشاء
> 
> ...


 


:download:

حضرتك اخترت اجمل ابيات بالقصيدة كلها 

امال فين خواطرك الشعرية 

يارب القصيدة الجاية تطلع لنا من كنوزك خواطر حلوة


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

_*الرائع << على محمود طه >>

قصيدة "إنتظار"

*_​_*
*_
_*




*_
_* 

طال انتظارك في الظّلام و لم تزل عيناي ترقب كلّ طيف عابر 

و يطير سمعي صوب كلّ مرنّة في الأفق تخفق عن جناحيّ طائر

و ترفّ روحي فوق أنفاس الرّبا فلعلها نفس الحبيب الزّائر

و يجفّ قلبي إثر كل شعاعة في اللّيل تومض عن شهاب غائر 

فلعلّ من لمحات ثغرك بارق و لعله وضح الجبين النّاضر 

ليل من الأوهام طال سهاده بين الجوى المضني و هجس الخاطر 

حتى إذا هتفت بمقدمك المنى و أصخت أسترعي انتباهة حائر 

و سرى النّسيم من الخمائل و الرّبى نشوان يعبق من شذاك العاطر 

و ترنم الوادي بسلسل مائه و تلت حمائمه نشيد الصّافر 

و أطلّت الأزهار من ورقاتها حيرى تعجّب للربيع الباكر 

و جرى شعاع البدر حولك راقصا طربا على المرج النّضير الزّاهر 

و تجلّت الدّنيا كأبهج ما رأت عين و صوّرها خيال الشّاعر 

و مضت تكذّبني الظّنون فأنثني متسمّعا دقات قلبي الثائر 

أقبلت بالبسمات تملأ خاطري سحرا و أملأ من جمالك ناظري 

و أظلّنا الصّمت الرّهيب و نحن في شك من الدّنيا و حلم ساحر 

حتّى إذا حان الرّحيل هتفت بي فوقفت و استبقت خطاك نواظري 

و صرخت باللّيل المودع باكيا و يداك تمسك بي و أنت مغادري 

يا ليتنا لم نصح منك و ليتها ما أعجلتك رحى الزّمان الدّائر 

*** 



و لقد أتت بعد اللّيالي و انقضت و كأنها الدّهر لم نتزاور 

بدّلت من عطف لديك ورقة بحنين مهجور و قسوة هاجر 

و كأنني ما كنت إلفك في الصّبا يوما و لا كنت في الحياة مشاطري 

و نسيت أنت و ما نسيت أنني لأعيش بالذكرى...لعلك ذاكري !!! *_​


----------



## peter88 (8 مايو 2010)

ايه الكلام المجعلص ده؟
يعنى ايه مثلا:
_* ليل من الأوهام طال سهاده بين الجوى المضني و هجس الخاطر 
*_ولا_*
*__* و سرى النّسيم من الخمائل و الرّبى نشوان يعبق من شذاك العاطر *_


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> ايه الكلام المجعلص ده؟
> يعنى ايه مثلا:
> _*ليل من الأوهام طال سهاده بين الجوى المضني و هجس الخاطر *_
> ولا
> _*و سرى النّسيم من الخمائل و الرّبى نشوان يعبق من شذاك العاطر *_


 



:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة المجعلص  دى 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة بجد 
دة لمحبى الفصحى 
علشان خاطر بيتر الشعر الجاى


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

قطرة المطر
​ 
عبد الوهاب البياتي





​ 




كَقطرة المطرْ​ 
كنتُ وحيداً​ 
آه يا حبيبتي​ 
كَقطرة المطرْ​ 
لا تحزني​ 
سأشتري غداً لكِ القمرْ​ 
و نجمة الضحى​ 
و بستاناً من الزهرْ​ 
غداً اذا عدتُ من السَفَرْ​ 
غداً اذا أورَقَ في ضلوعيَ الحَجَرْ​ 
لكني ... اليومَ ... وحيدْ​ 
آه يا حبيبتي​ 
كَقطرة المطرْ​


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

روعة العامية 

=


الرائع الرقيق الصريح



الابنودى 






*المتهم *

عبد الرحمن الأبنودي ​


*
 








عشب الربيع مهما اندهس 

بالقدم 

أو انتنى في الريح 

بيشب تاني لفوق 

يغني للخضره وطعم الألم 

حبيبتي وإن يسألوكي 

قولى مسافر بعيد 

رايح يقابل العيد 

على قلعة فوق الجبل 

واللا في سجن جديد 

في غرفة ضيقة في ساحة 

الإعدام 

يرمى الرصاص واللا 

الخلاص 

في خية المشنقة 

مشوار بعيد المعنى 

عالي الصوت 

إذا مارحتوش أموت 

وعالمي ينقفل 

والشمس تسحب خيوطها وتنسحب في خجل 

وسعيد كل ما قربت المواعيد 

وهل فجر جديد 

سعيد بكل اللى متألمه 

كل الألم في الدنيا متعلمه 

في زماننا ده ما أخيب اللى 

الحزن يفطمه 

تعبت أقرا الوجوه بحثا عن 

الإنسان 

وتعبت أقرا اليفط بحثا عن 

العنوان 







كل الخرايط ما توضح تبهت 

الأوطان 

لكن خلاص كتبت اسمي 

بومض الرصاص 

وفديت عيون الوطن وفديت 

عيون الناس 

ويا أمي إن يسألوكي لا 

يترعش لك حضن 

ولا تحسى بحزن وتقولي مات 

في السجن 

ساعتها يبقى الحزن بلا 

موضوع 

والسجن بلا موضوع والموت 

بلا أكفان 

وكفاية جربنا سنين الموت 

بالمجان 

والتافه المتهان أهانا 

بالمجموع 

الموت مجرد سفر 

لاشواك ولا زعابين ولا عفر 

ولا كلاب بتطل من جورنان 

تخطب بألف لسان 

تصبغ وجوهنا النيره بأصبغ 

الألوان 







ويا أمي كل ما يوهموا بموتي 

اتذكري صوتي بذمتك مش 

كان عظيم الآن 

قالت له صوتك نشان 

قالت موتك بيان 

طالع يقول موجود يا أسمر يا أبو عيون سود 

فكيت طلاسم سحرنا 

المرصود 

وعدلت وش الزمان 














​*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 مايو 2010)

_* أ إسميشيل
الحمد لله وصلنا للبياتي
لا تتركوه وحيد يا أخواتي 
فقطرات المطر كثير وليس بمفرداتي 
لكنه شعر جميل يخرج آهاتي 
فبماذا سوف ترد مولاتي 
*_


----------



## عادل نسيم (8 مايو 2010)

_* أ . إسميشيل 
شكراً علي كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودى أستاذنا الكبير فله في قلبي تقدير كبير فلا تنتظرى مني تعليق صغير 
*_


----------



## asmicheal (8 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _* أ إسميشيل*_
> _*الحمد لله وصلنا للبياتي*_
> _*لا تتركوه وحيد يا أخواتي *_
> _*فقطرات المطر كثير وليس بمفرداتي *_
> ...


 

:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههه

مولاتى 

ههههههههههههههه

واسعة دى ا عادل 

بالنسبة للغلبانة asmicheal 

حضرتك زجال ممتاز 
وبساطتك   وصدقك سر جمالك وروعتك 
شكرا لك متابعتك 

وتعليقاتك الرقيقة دائما 

نسيم الصباح ا *عادل نسيم*


----------



## *koki* (9 مايو 2010)

من بستانى اقططفتك
كزهرة جميلة اخذتك
يا وردة بلدى و حمرا​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

لاَ تُشْغَلي..

بكِ أو بِدُونِكِ سَوْفَ أُكْمِلُ رِحْلتي..

بكِ أو بِدُونِكِ سوفَ أبْلُغُ جَنَّتي..

تَعِبَتْ يَدَاكِ من السِّبَاحِة في بُحُوري.. 

فاسْتَريحي..

مِلْيُون أنْثَى خَلَّفَتْ أظْفَارُهُنَّ دَماً 

عَلى قَلبي الجَرِيحِ

ومَضَيْنَ.. صِرْنَ ـ معَ الزَّمانِ ـ نِثَارَ رِيحِ

لاَ تُشْغَلي..

فَكُلُّ جُرٍْحٍ يَنْدَمِلْ

وكُلُّ سِفْرٍ يَكْتَمِلْ

أنْتِ اكْتَمَلتِ ـ على يَدَيَّ ـ قَصِيدَةً

آنَ الأوَانُ لِكَيْ أهُمَّ بِغَيْرِهَا..

وَنَضَجْتِ ـ في عيْنَيَّ ـ أجْمَلَ وَرْدَةٍ

ما عَادَ قَلبي يَسْتَطِيبُ عَبِيرَهَا

إنْ كُنْتِ وَهْماً.. لاَ تُبَالِي..!!

فأنا ابْتَدَعْتُكِ منْ خَيالِي..

ونَفَخْتُ فِيكِ الرُّوحَ منْ حُلْوِ الكَلامِ

إنْ كُنْتِ حُلْماً رائِعاً..

فأنا الذي أسْلمْتُ قِلْبي للنُّعَاسِ..

وذُبْتُ في خَدَرِ المَنَامِ

إنْ كُنتِ عُمْراً ضَائعاً

فَجَميعُ أرصِدَتي من الدُّنيا تهاويمُ الغَرامِ

لا تُشْغَلي..

هذا الهَوى مَا عَادَ ـ بَعْدُ ـ هَوَاكِ

فَدَعِيهِ لي..

ودَعي التَّوَجُّعَ والبُكَاءَ لأهْلِهِ

وتَلَمَّسي وَرْداً بِلا أشْواكِ.




بقلم سعد الدين ابراهيم


​


----------



## عادل نسيم (13 مايو 2010)

* أ . إسميشيل*
*أين تختبيء أختي الفاضلة لاعدت أجد ردك الوقورعلي مشاركاتي هل أنا زعلتك في حاجة لا سمح الله*
*علي العموم القصيدة لسعد الدين إبراهيم جميلة وحلوة ومعانيها واضحة وأعجبني منها *
هذا الهَوى مَا عَادَ ـ بَعْدُ ـ هَوَاكِ

فَدَعِيهِ لي..

ودَعي التَّوَجُّعَ والبُكَاءَ لأهْلِهِ

وتَلَمَّسي وَرْداً بِلا أشْواكِ.


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أ . إسميشيل*
> *أين تختبيء أختي الفاضلة لاعدت أجد ردك الوقورعلي مشاركاتي هل أنا زعلتك في حاجة لا سمح الله*
> *علي العموم القصيدة لسعد الدين إبراهيم جميلة وحلوة ومعانيها واضحة وأعجبني منها *
> هذا الهَوى مَا عَادَ ـ بَعْدُ ـ هَوَاكِ
> ...


 



:download:


لاطبعا  ازعل من اية 

حضرتك ارق من انك تزعل اى حد 

نسيم الصباح  ا  عادل نسيم 


بس ساعات انشغل بزيادة فى مواضيعى الغلبانة اللى جايبة لى قصايد هجاء قصدى كراهية قصدى  مشاكل 
لا واية 
مش ببطل وجع دماغ 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هاركب فانتوم واطلع فورا كتابات اشوف حضرتك كاتب حاجة جديدة 

استعد هتجيب لنفسك الصداع حالا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (14 مايو 2010)

> بكِ أو بِدُونِكِ سَوْفَ أُكْمِلُ رِحْلتي..
> 
> بكِ أو بِدُونِكِ سوفَ أبْلُغُ جَنَّتي..


_نعم اعلمى انكى اصبحتى ذكرى _
_مولمة احيانا_
_لكن رقيقة  فى كل وقت_
_ممتعة فى الحديث_
_عذبه الاحاسيس_
_لا اقدر ان اقول انى ساكمل_
_بدونك حياتى _
_لانكى انتى حياتى_
_القلب لا يريد ساكن اخرى_
_والروح ترفض _
_ان تذهب لامراء غيريك_
_وانا لا اقدر على العيشه من غيريك_

​


----------



## دمعه عينيا (14 مايو 2010)

*وصمه عار على جميع السيدات*

*انها امرأه تكتمل فيها كل مقومات الفاتنات
فتمتلك أنوثه تفوق تلك الحسناوات
لكنها للأسف أسواء ما عرفت من سيدات*

*فهى باحثه فى اللاهوت وتؤمن بالشفاعات
بحق كانت خادمه ولها كثيرات مخدومات
لكنها وصمه عار على جميع السيدات*

*فانها أيضاً تعترف بالرومانسيه
وتحفظ عن ضهر قلب الاغنيات
لديها قلب ينبض
ولكن لست للحب 
بل للاناء والنزوات
فاسيدتى التى أوصفها 
اسواء من كل السيدات*

*أنها تنعمُ بضمير
لكنه مصاب بأزمات
وحين تصرح بأنه شوفيا
يتضح أنه مات*

*تعالوا نقترب أكثر لنرى ما يميزها
عن باقى المخلوقات
فهى لديها المقدره
أن تعلب كل الأدوار
وفى كل الاوقات
*
*
عذراً لمسامع الاخريات
فرغم عنكن تحسب من السيدات*


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _نعم اعلمى انكى اصبحتى ذكرى _
> _مولمة احيانا_
> _لكن رقيقة فى كل وقت_
> _ممتعة فى الحديث_
> ...


 







اللة على الجمال جون 
رد رقيق واضح ان شعر 


سعد الدين ابراهيم

اعجبك واثار جميل خواطرك


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

دمعه عينيا قال:


> *وصمه عار على جميع السيدات*
> 
> *انها امرأه تكتمل فيها كل مقومات الفاتنات*
> *فتمتلك أنوثه تفوق تلك الحسناوات*
> ...


 






امال حضرتك لو وصفت ابليس هتقول فية اية 

سيدى الفاضل 

دمعة عينيا 

لا يجتمع النور مع الظلام 

ولا يمكن ان تستمر كلمة اللة وشفاعات القديسين كنار ونور مع الشهوات 

وثق سيدى الفاضل 

ان الشعر والرومانسية والاحساس المرهف  لا يتعارض ابدا مع كون الانسان يحب اللة ويخلص لة 


والناس اذكى مما تتخيل لتميز الصادق من الخبيث 

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## دمعه عينيا (14 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> امال حضرتك لو وصفت ابليس هتقول فية اية
> *انا مش قاصد اوصف ابليس لان ابليس مش محتاج وصف*
> *اعتقد الكل مش محتاج وصف لابليس ..*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2010)

*يا جماعه لا داعى لوجود اى خلاف 
اخونا العزيز  ( دمعه عينيا ) نحن نحترم كل المواهب ونشجعها ونرحب باى قلم جديد والكل يعبر بقلمه عن تجاربه الخاصه او تجارب الاخرين عند تأثره بها وهذا حق لك و لغيرك
و لكن الاخت اسميشيال تنقد وتتعجب من  وجود امراءه تجمع بين هذه الصفات المتناقضه  بين انها خادمه تتشفع وتخدم وووووو  وبين انها منحدرة الاخلاق كما وصفتها
مراعاة لان المنتدى مسيحى تم حذف عباره واحده نجدها غير ملائمه  على الاقل للمنتدى هنا
وربنا يبارك كل من له تعب *


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

دمعه عينيا قال:


> asmicheal قال:
> 
> 
> > امال حضرتك لو وصفت ابليس هتقول فية اية
> ...


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

أنــا ​ 

*(نازك الملائكة )*​ 



*




*​ 





الليلُ يسألُ من أنا ​ 
أنا سرُّهُ القلقُ العميقُ الأسودُ ​ 
أنا صمتُهُ المتمرِّدُ ​ 
قنّعتُ كنهي بالسكونْ ​ 
ولفقتُ قلبي بالظنونْ ​ 
وبقيتُ ساهمةً هنا ​ 
أرنو وتسألني القرونْ ​ 
أنا من أكون? ​ 
والريحُ تسأل من أنا ​ 
أنا روحُها الحيران أنكرني الزمانْ ​ 
أنا مثلها في لا مكان ​ 
نبقى نسيرُ ولا انتهاءْ ​ 
نبقى نمرُّ ولا بقاءْ ​ 
فإذا بلغنا المُنْحَنى ​ 
خلناهُ خاتمةَ الشقاءْ ​ 
فإِذا فضاءْ! ​ 
والدهرُ يسألُ من أنا ​ 
أنا مثلهُ جبّارةٌ أطوي عُصورْ ​ 
وأعودُ أمنحُها النشورْ ​ 
أنا أخلقُ الماضي البعيدْ ​ 
من فتنةِ الأمل الرغيدْ ​ 
وأعودُ أدفنُهُ أنا ​ 
لأصوغَ لي أمسًا جديدْ ​ 
غَدُهُ جليد ​ 
والذاتُ تسألُ من أنا ​ 
أنا مثلها حيرَى أحدّقُ في ظلام ​ 
لا شيءَ يمنحُني السلامْ ​ 
أبقى أسائلُ والجوابْ ​ 
سيظَل يحجُبُه سراب ​ 
وأظلّ أحسبُهُ دنا ​ 
فإذا وصلتُ إليه ذابْ ​ 
وخبا وغابْ 

 
*(نازك الملائكة )*​


----------



## دمعه عينيا (14 مايو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه لا داعى لوجود اى خلاف *
> *اخونا العزيز ( دمعه عينيا ) نحن نحترم كل المواهب ونشجعها ونرحب باى قلم جديد والكل يعبر بقلمه عن تجاربه الخاصه او تجارب الاخرين عند تأثره بها وهذا حق لك و لغيرك*
> *و لكن الاخت اسميشيال تنقد وتتعجب من وجود امراءه تجمع بين هذه الصفات المتناقضه بين انها خادمه تتشفع وتخدم وووووو وبين انها منحدرة الاخلاق كما وصفتها*
> *مراعاة لان المنتدى مسيحى تم حذف عباره واحده نجدها غير ملائمه على الاقل للمنتدى هنا*
> *وربنا يبارك كل من له تعب *


 

الاخت الفاضله دونا نبيل
اولا انا بشكر حضرتك على اسلوبك الخالى من الحده
ثانيا  ان مافيش اى خلاف مع الاخت صاحبه الموضوع اسميشيال
انا كتبت وجهه نظرى وهى ردت بوجهه نظرها وانا رديت بناءاُ على ردها لكن الاكيد ان مافيش اى خلاف
ثالثا والاهم حضرتك حذفتى عباره من وجهه نظرك انها لا تليق بمنتدى مسيحى وده من حقك كونك مشرفه مع العلم انك لو تعبتى شويه ودورتى فى الموضوعات هتلاقى نص الموضوعات لا تليق بمنتدى مسيحى لكن هذا الشان ليس شانى
طلبى بل رجائى انك تحذفى كل الكلمات وليست عباره واحده فقط
وهذه رغبتى برجاء مراعتها وانا مش بطلب حذف باقى الكلمات كونها لا تليق او تليق انا بطلب بحذف باقى الكلمات لسبب واحد فقط وهو الموضوع كله يكون موجود او الموضوع كله يتحذف فمن فضلك تحذفى باقى الكلمات او ترجعى اهم عباره وعن قد كتبتها فى تلك الموضوع
اعتقد وده متاح للكل هى وجهات نظر واعتقد برضه ان ما تم حذفه من كلماتى لا يقل عن موضوعات كثيره تتكلم وبوضوح عن اشياء اخرى ويناقشها المنتدى بمنتهى الجرأة
وطبعا ده مش زعل ولا عصبيه ولكن لشىء واحد ارفض مسح حرف من كلماتى فرجاء مسح كل مشاركاتى من فضلك
ودى بعض كلماتى ايضاً ردا باى بمعنى بصلح فى منتداكم وردا باى معنى للعزيزه اسميشيال وبرده احب اوضح لها انى ماكنتش عصبى بالمره العصبيه واضحه للغايه فى ردها
انا كتبت ما جال بخاطرى من خلال تجربه واتقد ده كان طلبها فى الموضوع نفسه
فرجاء مسح كلمات او اعادتها كما كانت


وللاخت اسميشال انا متابع لاختيارك للقصائد وهذه من وقت قريب طبعا اختياراتك كلها رائعه لا خلاف 


*انى تعملت الحب 
ولكن ليس كما ترويه الكلمات
انى تعمدت الصدق
ولكن كانت كثيره المعانات
فكثيرا ما اغمضت الاجفان
وحين ابصرت رأيت الصدمات
فحينما اكتب اكتب الى ذاتى
اكتب من اعماق احتضراتى
فانا اعنى ما تقصده الكلمات
واعلم جيدا انها تنتج عنها ازامات
فكل الكلمات وما اكثرها كلمات
فكلمات
تنطق تكتب ولكنها تنقصها حروف
فاكلمه عندما تكتمل فلا يستعريها خوف
فعندما أكتب كلماتى فلا اخاف شيئاً
ففى كل السجون توجد لى حجره
وفى تلك الحجرات مكانى المألوف
فهذه حجره الحزن وهذه حجره اليأس وبالجوار باقى الكهوف
فجميعهم ينتظرنى بلهفه 
عندما امسك بالقلم وأبدء فى سرد الحروف
فهذه عادتى دايماً أكتب وأعود أليهم فى كل الظروف*




*دومتم بود وسلام المسيح معكم*


----------



## دمعه عينيا (14 مايو 2010)

خالص احترامى وتقديرى لشخص الاخت اسميشيل
عفوا عن غير قصد كانت هذه المشاركات 
سلام يسوع معكم


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

دمعه عينيا قال:


> خالص احترامى وتقديرى لشخص الاخت اسميشيل
> عفوا عن غير قصد كانت هذه المشاركات
> سلام يسوع معكم


 






حضرتك ا دمعة عينيا 
تكتب ما تحب 
وصدقنى الغضب الذى كان بمشاركتى 
ليس غضب 
انما استنكار ان يتلون انسان اى كان نوعة 

لانى شخصيا اختنق من اى لف ودوران 

ولونتتابع ما اكتب ستلمس بنفسك صدق قولى 


يمكن 

لانى بمجال الخدمة الكنسية 
فى كنيسة قوية وعريقة 
واعرف متابعة اب اعترافى القديس ومرشدتى الروحية الرائعة التى لا اخفيها سر وامينة خدمتى المدققة القوية العميقة الروحانية 

استنكر واستغرب 
ان تكون خادمة تدعى الروحيات 

وبنفس الوقت تنحل فى الاخلاق 

كلام فى سرك بس ما تقولش لحد 

اعطيت اب اعترافى القديس 

كلمة مرورى ورجوتة ان يدخل اى وقت يحب باسمى 
يفتقدنى 
وقتما يسمح وقتة 

وبالفعل 

يدخل كل موضوعاتى ورسائلى العامة والخاصة بناء على الحاحى 



لذا استنكر فقط ان تكون خادمة بوصفك واخلاقياتها كما تصفها 

عموما 

ربنا يرحمنا 

وساعلق حالا على خواطرك الشعرية الرائعة بالفعل 
التى تنم عن موهبة عميقة واحساس مرهف شجى


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

دمعه عينيا قال:


> الاخت الفاضله دونا نبيل
> اولا انا بشكر حضرتك على اسلوبك الخالى من الحده
> ثانيا ان مافيش اى خلاف مع الاخت صاحبه الموضوع اسميشيال
> انا كتبت وجهه نظرى وهى ردت بوجهه نظرها وانا رديت بناءاُ على ردها لكن الاكيد ان مافيش اى خلاف
> ...


 







العبارة المحذوفة بواسطة استاذة دونا لم احذفها على فكرة 
من اقتباسى لكلمات حضرتك 

المهم 


 خواطرك الشعرية تجربة انسانية عميقة الشجن 
لكن 

لية كل الياس دة 

اعتقد انة مثلما يعطينا اللة فى كل يوم فرصة جديدة بعطايا جديدة 
فلماذا يتقوقع الانسان حول اشجانة 
ويدخل شرنقة الحزن 
بلا محاولة جادة لكسر ياس وحزن من نتاج الشيطان بلا مجادلة 

لان 
مع اللة القوة والمعونة 
وفى كل ضيقهم تضايق 
وعند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى 


اتابع باهتمام ما تكتب 
ا دمعة عينيا 
واتمنى ان تحرر كتاباتك 
كما تحب وتبغى 
كرد على الاشعار هنا 
وككتابات مرموقة بقسم كتابات 


واصلى ان تتحول كل دمعة بعينيك 
لفرح وسلام وسعادة حقيقية 
بقوة رب المجد يسوع


----------



## asmicheal (14 مايو 2010)

قالت



 (أمل دنقل )

​







 

قالت : تعال إليّ 

واصعد ذلك الدرج الصغير 

قلت : القيود تشدّني 

و الخطو مضنى لا يسير 

مهما بلغت فلست أبلغ ما بلغت 

وقد أخور 

درج صغير 

غير أنّ طريقه .. بلا مصير 

فدعى مكاني للأسى 

وامضي إلى غدك الأمير 

فالعمر أقصر من طموحي 

و الأسى قتل الغدا 

*** 

قالت : سأنزل 

قلت : يا معبودتي لا تنزلي لي 

قالت : سأنزل 

قلت : خطوك منته في المستحيل 

ما نحن ملتقيان 

رغم توحّد الأمل النبيل 

... ... 

نزلت تدقّ على السكون 

رنين ناقوس ثقيل 

و عيوننا متشابكات في أسى الماضي الطويل 

تخطو إليّ 

و خطوها ما ضلّ يوما عن سبيل 

و بكى العناق 

و لم أجد إلاّ الصدى 

إلاّ الصدى
​



 (أمل دنقل )​


----------



## عادل نسيم (15 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل
بصراحة فكرة قصيدة ( نازك الملائكة ) جميلة ومؤثرة ولكن شكراً علي مجهودك في البحث والنشر 
أما قصيدة أستاذنا ( أمل دنقل ) فهي في منتهي الروعة ولا أخفيكِ سراً إنني كنت أعرف الأستاذ أمل دنقل شخصياً ( الله يرحمه )فهو كان شخصية محترمة وأشعاره ذات أسلوب خاص ومميز 
فشكراً علي مجهودك الرائع ويعوضك الرب عن تعب محبتك
_


----------



## peter88 (15 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اعطيت اب اعترافى القديس
> 
> كلمة مرورى ورجوتة ان يدخل اى وقت يحب باسمى
> يفتقدنى
> ...




:fun_oops:
اب اعترافك خليتيه جاسوس الكتروني!!!!!!!
:new6:


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل_
> _بصراحة فكرة قصيدة ( نازك الملائكة ) جميلة ومؤثرة ولكن شكراً علي مجهودك في البحث والنشر _
> _أما قصيدة أستاذنا ( أمل دنقل ) فهي في منتهي الروعة ولا أخفيكِ سراً إنني كنت أعرف الأستاذ أمل دنقل شخصياً ( الله يرحمه )فهو كان شخصية محترمة وأشعاره ذات أسلوب خاص ومميز _
> _فشكراً علي مجهودك الرائع ويعوضك الرب عن تعب محبتك_


 


:download:

امل دنقل 

شاعر مميز جدا 
قمة الرقة والواقعية 

يا بختك اتعرفت علية 

اكيد انسان رقيق  جدا 


وماثر على اسلوبك بالكتابة على فكرة 

نسيم الصباح  ا  عادل نسيم


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> :fun_oops:
> اب اعترافك خليتيه جاسوس الكتروني!!!!!!!
> :new6:


 

:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

فظيع التعليق دة بيتر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اب اعترافى القديس هو نسخة حديثة من البابا كيرلس السادس 

رجل صلاة وليس صاحب لسان 

انما صلاتة ترج السماء 
وانا اصلا عايشة وموجودة ببركة صلواتة حقيقى 

الحكاية اية بقى 

انة قابل على مضض خدمتى على النت بصفة عامة 

حاسس ان الافضل خدمتى وجة لوجة بمدارس الاحد 

والح والح والح علية 
ليدخل يتابعنى


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

الرائع نزار قبانى ​ 
كم أحبك ​ 







​ 


مـتـى سـتـعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا
أبـيـع مـن أجـلـه الدنيـــا وما iiفيها
يـا مـن تـحـديـت فـي حبي له iiمدنـا
بـحـالـهــا وسـأمـضـي في iiتحديهـا
لـو تـطلب البحر في عينيك iiأسكبه
أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها
أنـا أحــبـك فـوق الـغـيـم أكـتـبـهــا
ولـلـعـصـافـيـر والأشجـار iiأحكيهـا
أنـا أحـبـك فـوق الـمـاء iiأنـقـشهــا
ولـلـعـنـاقـيـد والأقـداح iiأسـقـيـهـــا
أنـا أحــبــك يـا سـيـفـا أسـال دمـي
يـا قـصـة لـسـت أدري مـا أسميها
أنـا أحــبــك حـاول أن تـسـاعـدنـي
فـإن مـن بـدأ الـمـأسـاة يـنـهـيهـــا
وإن مـن فـتـح الأبـواب يـغـلـقـهــا
وإن مـن أشـعـل النيـران iiيطفيهــا
يـا مـن يـدخـن في صمت iiويتركني
فـي البحر أرفع مرسـاتي iiوألقيهـا
ألا تــرانـي بـبـحـر الـحـب غـارقـة
والـمـوج يـمضغ آمـالي ويرميهــا
إنـزل قـلـيـلا عن الأهداب يا iiرجلا
مــا زال يـقـتـل أحـلامـي ويـحييهـا
كـفـاك تـلـعـب دور العاشقين iiمعي
وتـنـتـقـي كـلـمــات لـسـت iiتعنيهــا
كـم اخـتـرعـت مـكـاتيبـا iiسترسلها
وأسـعـدتـني ورودا سوف iiتهديهــا
وكـم تـمـنـيـت لـو لـلرقص iiتطلبني
وحـيـرتـنـي ذراعـي أيـن ألـقـيهـــا
إرجـع فــبــعــدك لا عـقـد أعـلـقــه
ولا لـمـسـت عطوري في iiأوانيهــا 
لمن جمالي لمن شال الحريـر iiلمـن ضفائـري منـذ أعـوام iiأربيـهـا
إرجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم iiمطـرا فما حياتي أنـا إن لـم تكـن iiفيهـا​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

*الرائع الدبلوماسى  نزار قبانى* 

:download:


إذا خسرنا الحربَ لا غرابهْ


لأننا iiندخُلها


بكلِّ ما يملكُ الشرقيُّ من مواهبِ الخطابهْ


بالعنترياتِ التي ما قتلت ذبابهْ


لأننا iiندخلها


بمنطقِ الطبلةِ iiوالربابهْ


السرُّ في iiمأساتنا


صراخنا أضخمُ من iiأصواتنا


وسيفُنا أطولُ من iiقاماتنا


خلاصةُ iiالقضيّهْ


توجزُ في iiعبارهْ


لقد لبسنا قشرةَ iiالحضارهْ


والروحُ iiجاهليّهْ


بالنّايِ iiوالمزمار


لا يحدثُ انتصار



كما قال في قصيدة " السيرة الذاتية لسياف عربي" : 


أيّها iiالناسُ


لقد أصبحتُ سُلطاناً عليكمْ


فاكسروا أصنامكم بعدَ iiضلالٍ


.. واعبدوني ii..


إنّني لا أتجلّى iiدائماً


فاجلسوا فوقَ رصيفِ iiالصبرِ


حتّى iiتبصروني


***


مَن يا تُرى يرسلُ للناسِ المطرْ ؟


مَن يا تُرى ؟


يجلدهم تسعينَ iiجلدهْ


من يا تُرى ؟


يصلبُهم فوقَ iiالشجرْ


مَن تُرى iiيرغمُهم


أن يعيشوا كالبقرْ ii؟


ويموتوا كالبقرْ ii؟


كلّما فكّرتُ أن iiأتركَهم


فاضتْ دموعي iiكغمامهْ


وتوكّلتُ على اللهِ


وقرّرتُ بأن أركبَ iiالشعبَ


من الآنَ إلى يومِ القيامهْ


​


----------



## عادل نسيم (15 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إ سميشيل 
رجعنا تاني لشاعرنا نزار قباني .... في الأولاني والتاني كلماته أثرت كياني بمقاصده إستهواني وبفصاحته  أغواني  فله أصغيت وأصيح ( الله عيد من تاني )
صافي يا لبن ..؟
_


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إ سميشيل _
> _رجعنا تاني لشاعرنا نزار قباني .... في الأولاني والتاني كلماته أثرت كياني بمقاصده إستهواني وبفصاحته أغواني فله أصغيت وأصيح ( الله عيد من تاني )_
> _صافي يا لبن ..؟_


 

:download:

اخيراااااااااااااااااااا

اصطلحتوا 
حضرتك مع نزار قبانى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

يالا الصلح خير 

ولاجل هذا الصلح اهديك القصيدة التالية


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

المبدع المميز الرقيق ​ 
*امل دنقل *
​ 
:download:​ 
سفر التكوين​ 

*(الإصحاح الأول)*​ 
في البدء كنت رجلا.. وامرأة.. وشجرة. 
كنتُ أباً وابنا.. وروحاً قدُسا. 
كنتُ الصباحَ.. والمسا.. 
والحدقة الثابتة المدورة. 
… … … 
وكان عرشي حجراً على ضفاف النهر 
وكانت الشياه.. 
ترعى، وكان النحلُ حول الزهرُ.. 
يطنُّ والإوزُّ يطفو في بحيرة السكون، 
والحياة.. 
تنبضُ - كالطاحونة البعيدة! 
حين رأيت أن كل ما أراه 
لا ينقذُ القلبَ من الملل! 
* * *​ 

(مبارزاتُ الديكة 
كانت هي التسلية الوحيدة 
في جلستي الوحيدة 
بين غصون الشجر المشتبكة! ) ​ 



*(الإصحاح الثاني)*​ 
قلتُ لنفسي لو نزلت الماء.. واغتسلت.. لانقسمت! 
(لو انقسمت.. لازدوجت.. وابتسمتْ)
وبعدما استحممت.. 
تناسجَ الزهرُ وشاحاً من مرارة الشفاهْ 
لففتُ فيه جسدي المصطكّ. 
(وكان عرشي طافيا.. كالفلك)
ورف عصفور على رأسي؛ 
وحط ينفض البلل. 
حدقت في قرارة المياه.. 
حدقت؛ كان ما أراه.. 
وجهي.. مكللا بتاج الشوك​ 


*(الإصحاح الثالث)*
قلتُ: فليكن الحبُ في الأرض، لكنه لم يكن! 
قلتُ: فليذهب النهرُ في البحرُ، والبحر في السحبِ، 
والسحب في الجدبِ، والجدبُ في الخصبِ، ينبت 
خبزاً ليسندَ قلب الجياع، وعشباً لماشية 
الأرض، ظلا لمن يتغربُ في صحراء الشجنْ. 
ورأيتُ ابن آدم - ينصب أسواره حول مزرعة 
الله، يبتاع من حوله حرسا، ويبيع لإخوته 
الخبز والماء، يحتلبُ البقراتِ العجاف لتعطى اللبن
* * * 
قلتُ فليكن الحب في الأرض، لكنه لم يكن. 
أصبح الحب ملكاً لمن يملكون الثمن! 
*.. .. .. .. ..* 
ورأى الربُّ ذلك غير حسنْ
* * *​ 

قلت: فليكن العدلُ في الأرض؛ عين بعين وسن بسن. 
قلت: هل يأكل الذئب ذئباً، أو الشاه شاة؟ 
ولا تضع السيف في عنق اثنين: طفل.. وشيخ مسن. 
ورأيتُ ابن آدم يردى ابن آدم، يشعل في 
المدن النارَ، يغرسُ خنجرهُ في بطون الحواملِ، 
يلقى أصابع أطفاله علفا للخيول، يقص الشفاه 
وروداً تزين مائدة النصر.. وهى تئن. 
أصبح العدل موتاً، وميزانه البندقية، أبناؤهُ 
صلبوا في الميادين، أو شنقوا في زوايا المدن. 
قلت: فليكن العدل في الأرض.. لكنه لم يكن. 
أصبح العدل ملكاً لمن جلسوا فوق عرش الجماجم بالطيلسان - 
الكفن! 
*… … … *
ورأى الرب ذلك غير حسنْ! 
* * *
قلت: فليكن العقل في الأرض.. 
تصغي إلى صوته المتزن. 
قلت: هل يبتنى الطير أعشاشه في فم الأفعوان، 
هل الدود يسكن في لهب النار، والبوم هل 
يضع الكحل في هدب عينيه، هل يبذر الملح 
من يرتجى القمح حين يدور الزمن؟ 
* * *
ورأيت ابن آدم وهو يجن، فيقتلع الشجر المتطاول، 
يبصق في البئر يلقى على صفحة النهر بالزيت، 
يسكن في البيت؛ ثم يخبئ في أسفل الباب 
قنبلة الموت، يؤوى العقارب في دفء أضلاعه، 
ويورث أبناءه دينه.. واسمه.. وقميص الفتن. 
أصبح العقل مغترباً يتسول، يقذفه صبية 
بالحجارة، يوقفه الجند عند الحدود، وتسحب 
منه الحكومات جنسية الوطني.. وتدرجه في 
قوائم من يكرهون الوطن. 
قلت: فليكن العقل في الأرض، لكنه لم يكن. 
سقط العقل في دورة النفي والسجن.. حتى يجن 
*… … … … *
ورأى الرب ذلك غير حسن! ​ 


*(الإصحاح الرابع)*
قلت: فلتكن الريح في الأرض؛ تكنس هذا العفن 
قلت: فلتكن الريح والدم… تقتلع الريح هسهسة؟ 
الورق الذابل المتشبث، يندلع الدم حتى 
الجذور فيزهرها ويطهرها، ثم يصعد في 
السوق.. والورق المتشابك. والثمر المتدلي؛ 
فيعصره العاصرون نبيذاً يزغرد في كل دن. 
قلت: فليكن الدم نهراً من الشهد ينساب تحت فراديس عدن. 
هذه الأرض حسناء، زينتها الفقراء لهم تتطيب، 
يعطونها الحب، تعطيهم النسل والكبرياء. 
قلت: لا يسكن الأغنياء بها. الأغنياء الذين 
يصوغون من عرق الأجراء نقود زنا.. ولآلئ 
تاج. وأقراط عاج.. ومسبحة للرياء. 
إنني أول الفقراء الذين يعيشون مغتربين؛ 
يموتون محتسبين لدى العزاء. 
قلت: فلتكن الأرض لى.. ولهم! 
(وأنا بينهم)
حين أخلع عنى ثياب السماء. 
فأنا أتقدس - في صرخة الجوع - فوق الفراش الخشن! ​ 


* * *
*(الإصحاح الخامس)*
حدقت في الصخر؛ وفى الينبوع 
رأيت وجهي في سمات الجوع! 
حدقت في جبيني المقلوب 
رأيتني : الصليب والمصلوب 
صرخت - كنت خارجاً من رحم الهناءة 
صرخت؛ أطلب البراءة 
كينونتي: مشنقتي 
وحبلي السري: 
حبلها 
المقطوع! ​


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل 
االم أقل لكِ أنه مبدع في أسلوبه وتفكيره 
بارك الرب في إختيارك ودمتي
_


----------



## asmicheal (16 مايو 2010)

*امراءة شرقية* ​ 




​ 







بعد َالسلامْ ....​ 
أُعرّفـُك َ بنفسي ....​

شرقية ٌ أنا ياسيدى ..... وبيدي القرار .....​ 
شرقية ٌ أنا من قـِمة رأسي إلى أخمص قدمي ولا أبغى من ذلك فرار ....​ 
شرقية ُ الشعر .. والعيون .. والشفاه ...​ 
شرقية ُ القــدّ والقوام فما أحلاه ....​ 
شرقية ُ المشاعر والأحاسيس .....​ 





​ 

شرقية ُ الملامح والروح .... ولى كبرياء لا يملكها سواىْ ....​ 
وبداخلي ثورة امرأة شرقية من قديم العصور ِ والأزمان .....​ 
لو قمت ُ بها عليك ستـُعلن الاستسلام .... وترفع الراية البيضاء ...​ 
وتأتيني طائعا ً .. مختارا ً .... سعيدا ً .....​ 





​ 

أيها الرجل ُ الشرقي ... أخلع عنك مفاهيمك َ الجوفاء ... حول المرأة ...​ 
فأنا .... وحدي سأتربع ُ على عرش ِ قلبك دون منازع ..... ولن تستطيع​ 
أية امرأة في العالم أن تحتل مكاني ... أو تصمد أمامي .....​ 
ليس عن غرور ٍ .. أو استبداد ..... بل عن قناعة ٍ ويقين ... منـّى .. ومنك ..​ 
فأنا سيدي الوحيدة القادرة على فهمك ومنحك السعادة الممتزجة بالحب والحنان ...​ 





​ 

والغرام المتشرّب بالنشوة ِ والنيران ..​ 
وأنا وحدي القادرة على إشعال ِ نار الحب داخل قلبك ...​ 
فهل تـُنكر سيدي جاذبيـّة المرأة الشرقية ..!!؟؟.. وقدرتها على ذلك .. وأكثر​ 
من ذلك .؟؟!! ​ 
فاختر الآنْ .... ولك القرار .. وأنت مازلت َ فى بداية ِ الطريق ِ قبل أن تـُكمْل َ ​ 
المشوارْ ...​ 





​ 


هل ترضخ لشرقيتى الآسرة الفاتنة ؟؟ أم ترحل ُ بعيدا ً عن أجوائى الشرقية ؟؟​ 
ومشاعرى الناريـّة ؟؟..... غيرُ نادمة عليك ؟؟ غير ُ آسفــة عليك ..؟؟​ 
إختر .. ولديك حرية الإختيار ......​ 
ثم أخبرنى بالقرار .....​ 





​ 

هل الموت بى حبا ً وعشقا ً.........​ 
أم الفــِــــرارْ ..؟؟!!​ 





​​ 

الإمضــــــاء ْ ....​ 
إمرأة ٌ شرقيـّة حتى النخاعْ​ 
تخشى عليك َ من الضيــاعْ ​


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل
الكلمات دى أسلوبها مش جديد عليّ شامم ريحة كاتب الكلمات من بين السطور
إذا كان ظني في محله فهنيئاً لكِ بالأسلوب الجميل وأدى أخرت قرأة الشعر والمشاغبات في الحوار مع الكتبة الغلابة... مبروك وأستمرى أو كملي 
_


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل_
> _الكلمات دى أسلوبها مش جديد عليّ شامم ريحة كاتب الكلمات من بين السطور_
> _إذا كان ظني في محله فهنيئاً لكِ بالأسلوب الجميل وأدى أخرت قرأة الشعر والمشاغبات في الحوار مع الكتبة الغلابة... مبروك وأستمرى أو كملي _


 



:download:

هوة لو حبيت اوصف نفسى حصريا وكل الشرقيات الحقيقيات 

اللاتى لم يتلطخن

بعادات غريبة تمسخ شخصيتهم الشرقية الاقوى على الاطلاق بين نساء العالم بجد


هاقول واعبر بنفس كلمات امراءة شرقية 


اذ

رغم انى بحثت كثيرا 
عن اسم مبدعها 
الا انى لم اجد 


لكن 



لروعة كلمات القصيدة ودقة وصفها وصدقها 
نقلتها لكم 

لو حاورت وشاغبت مع مليون شاعر وانسان 


اتاثر فقط بالشعر وربما جدا 
لكن لا اكتبة 

انقدة ولكن لا اميل للرومانسية 
لانى قبطية صعيدية شرقية  واقعية

  بزيادة عن المعدلات المسموح بها لكتابة الشعر 

وعلشان عارفة الجملة السابقة ممكن تثير اعتراض 


فاكملها 

بمنطقى الشخصى وفلسفتى الخاصة 
ارى حب = خطوبة = زواج 
والامور الحادثة بتلك الاسرار اسرار 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الشعر موهبة  راقية لم يعطها لى اللة 
ولم اطلبها يكفينى الاستمتاع بها عند مبدعيها 

هتقوللى لية عملتى موضوع كلة اشعار 


1- لانى احب الشعر فعلا متى كان صادقا 
2- لاسهم فى اثراء الرومانسية بين المخطوبين والمتزوجين حصريا 
لان 
البعض يحب بصدق ولا يعرف كيف يعبر 
البعض تغرب لاجل لقمة العيش ويبغى كلمة حلوة تخفف عنة غربتة ووحدتة من  خطيبتة او زوجتة 


3- لان من خلال الشعر ممكن نناقش امور ممكن تفيد من يناقشها 

4- لاجل معارفى غير المسيحين الذين يحبون الشعر ويثقون باختياراتى لة  فكطلبهم انشات هذا الموضوع 


شكرا  نسيم الصباح ا عادل نسيم 

على 
مجاملتك الرقيقة


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

أحتاجُكَ بجواري











أحتاجُكَ بجواري

تقرأني و تقرأُ أفكاري
تسمعني إن أغرقُ صمتا
تفهمني من غيرِ حوارِ
أحتاجُكَ عيناً ترعاني
وطريقاً يجمعُ أسفاري
أحتاجُكَ شمساً تهديني
إن غابتْ يوماً أقماري
أحتاجُ إليكَ فشاركني
حلمي . .
و ألمي . .
و أقداري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري​

​* * * * *​
​أحتاجُكَ بجواري

فلماذا ترهقُ خلفَك مشواري 
لماذا تغلقُ أبوابي
وتجعلُ من ذاتِكَ داري
لماذا تسجنُ أحلامي
وتخمدُ ثورةَ أفكاري
أنا مثلك أملكُ أحلاماً
أسكنها عمراً أغواري
انتظركَ عمراً تطلقها
تُخرجها. .
من صدفِ محاري
فلتبحرْ دوماً في قربي
و لترعى دوماً إبحاري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري​



أحتاجُكَ بجواري​




​* * * * *
يا من يتدفقُ أشواقا
أشواقك أجملُ أسراري
لو أنكرُ حبَكَ تفضحني
عينٌ ملّت إنكاري
أحترقُ بعشقِكَ لو تدري
استعذبُ في حبِكَ ناري
خائفةٌ . .
خائفةٌ من حبِكََ يسجنني
فاكسر بحنانك أسواري
خائفةٌ من حبِكَ يملكني
فحرّرني من خوفِ قراري
خائفةٌ أن أحيا خلفك
فابقى دوماً بجواري
فأنا أحتاجُكَ بجواري​
​أحتاجُكَ بجواري


:download:

لم استدل على المبدع ​​


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل 
 علم يا أفندم !!! 
لكن يبقي الشكر علي إختياراتك للقصائد المعبرة 
بارك الرب إختياراتك ويزيدك من نعيمة لكي ما تمتعينا اكثر
_


----------



## asmicheal (17 مايو 2010)

​
*إمرأة شرقية
​*
*




*​*

أنا لست مبدعة..لست أديبة أو شاعرة

لست متمردة

ولكنى إنسانة..إمرأة وبداخلى أمواج متلاطمة

أنا لا أطالب بمساواة ولا حرية

ولا بمناصب وزارية أو قضائية

فقط أطالب بأبسط حقوقى الإنسانيه

أن اتخذ قرارى

أن أختار وأتحمل نتيجة إختيارى

مأساتى أنى إمرأة شرقية

والمرأة الشرقية لا تُفطم حتى الموت

الجميع يختار لى يفكر ويقرر لى

وأنا أواجه مصير غير مصيرى

وأسير فى طريق ليس طريقى

فإذا نجحت كان الكل ناجح

وإذا فشلت كنت وحدى الفاشلة

فلأنى إمرأة شرقية لم أتعلم أن أختار

ولأنى لا أُفطم حتى الموت

لن اتخذ قرار* 

​


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

حوار بين مجنون وقلبه ؟؟ 

لماذا تبكى يا قلبى ؟
هل هى نهاية العالم؟
اسمعنى وانظر الى وأجبنى
كفا دموعان وانظر الى الامام
لست أول من فارق حبيبه ولست الفريد فى ذلك
أين قوتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أعلم أن الامر ليس سهلا
واعلم أن الفراق صعب جدا
وأعلم أن لحظات الوداع أصعب لحظات فى الحياة
لكن هذا قضاء وقدر انى لا الحب القضاء والقدر
لكان ماذا افعل .
فلماذا تبكى الان يا قلبى ؟؟؟؟؟




انه كانت كل حياتى الوحيد الذى اشعر معه بالاطمئنان والراحه
صوته يشعرنى بالراحه كانت أحب الناس الى
كيف تطلب منى أن انسى الامر بسهوله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والان لم أستطع حتى أن أسمع صوته
كيف وصلت الى هذا الحال

الغريب أنك يا قلب كنت تعلم أنه سوف يأتى اليوم وتبعد عنه.....
أليس هذا صحيحا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بلا ولكنى لم أتحمل تلك اللحظات.....
ولم أتخيل كيف تمر أيامى بدونه....
 أشعر بأنى وحيد من دونه...
.واعذرنى فانى لم أستطع أن أتمالك نفسى.....
ولم أستطع حبس دموعى......



عجبا لك ياقلب!!!!!!!!!وبماذا تفيد الدموع.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الا يكفيك أن تكون هى سعيده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا بلا يكفين ان تكون هى سعيده 
ولن أنساه أبدا أبدا أبدا طالما اتنفس على هذه الحياه 
انه أجمله ما فى حياتى 

الله يكون فى عونك يا قلبى 
ولكن.....كفى دموعا


انت لا تشعر بما أعانى
اه من هذا القدر والزمن 
انى اكرهما حت الممات
انى لا اعشق الحياه بدونه


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> حوار بين مجنون وقلبه ؟؟
> 
> لماذا تبكى يا قلبى ؟
> هل هى نهاية العالم؟
> ...


 


:download:

سيدى يا سيدى على المجانين 


ههههههههههههههههههههه

امال العاقلين  بتوع منتدى الكنيسة 

هيقولوا اية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

خواطر بمنتهى الروعة نيتا 


شكرا ليكى حبيبتى مشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> سيدى يا سيدى على المجانين
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي اسميشل 
ان انا ما بحبش الشعر 
وبالذات في الحب
بس مش عارفه 
ليه دي عجبتني


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي اسميشل
> ان انا ما بحبش الشعر
> وبالذات في الحب
> ...


 

:download:

لا انا عجبتنى كمان 
امراءة شرقية 
1  و  2 
رغم انى لا اعرف اسم مبدعها 
للا انها قمة بالجمال والصدق


----------



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

*مأساتى أنى إمرأة شرقية*

_*والمرأة الشرقية لا تُفطم حتى الموت*_

_*الجميع يختار لى يفكر ويقرر لى*_

قصيده رااااااائعه
فعلا رائعه 
في القصيده دي 
تحسي كل مأساة
المرأه الشرقيه
من الالف الي الياء
قصيده تحسي ان 
فيها احساس بالحسره
مستخبي ورا الكلام ده


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> *مأساتى أنى إمرأة شرقية*
> 
> _*والمرأة الشرقية لا تُفطم حتى الموت*_
> 
> ...


 
:download:


دى اللى قرتيها 

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2107918&postcount=182




*بصى بقى روعة دية* 

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2105549&postcount=177



*ثم *


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2107589&postcount=180


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

*قصيدة يقظة القلب

تأليف أحمد رامي

*

*



*
 


*أيقظت  في عواطفي وخيالي *

*وبعثت  مني ميت الآمال*

*وأثرت نفسي بعيدا بعد طول سكونها *

*في حين لم يخطر هواك ببالي*

*وحسبتني أصبحت جمرا هامدا*

*وظننتني أحيا بقلب خال*

*فـإذا بحبك هاج ماعصيته  *

* وأجد لي الوجد القديم البالي*

*وغدوت أشقى ما اكون تنعما *

*  بهواك لما دب في أوصالي*

*أنستني الماضي بما أودعته*

*من حزن أيام  وسهر ليال*

*ومحوت من فكري الذي قاسيته  *

* في هذه الدنيا من الأهوال*

*فرضيت ما قسم الفضاء وما انطوت  *


*نفسي عليه من الأسى القتال*

*وغنيت عن نعمى الحياة وطيبها   *

*بشقاوتي في الحب وإسترسالي *
​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> دى اللى قرتيها
> ...


 

أيها الرجل ُ الشرقي ... أخلع عنك مفاهيمك َ الجوفاء ... حول المرأة ...

فأنا .... وحدي سأتربع ُ على عرش ِ قلبك دون منازع ..... ولن تستطيع

أية امرأة في العالم أن تحتل مكاني ... أو تصمد أمامي .....



ايه ياقمر القصيده الجميله دي
دي فعلا روعه 
انت كدي ها تخليني احب الشعر
بعد ما كنت عامله عليه اضراب 
حقيقي جميله


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> أيها الرجل ُ الشرقي ... أخلع عنك مفاهيمك َ الجوفاء ... حول المرأة ...
> 
> فأنا .... وحدي سأتربع ُ على عرش ِ قلبك دون منازع ..... ولن تستطيع
> 
> ...


 


:download:


انا كمان ال 3 قصايد دول عن المراة الشرقية 

عجبونى جدا 

ورغم انى لم اعرف اسم مبدعهم الا انى نقلتهم  لروعتهم فعلا 


شكرا نيتا 
الشعر من ارقى وارق الاحاسيس 

طالما   بين المخطوبين والمتزوجين حصريا  


احمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2010)

*جميلة بتاعت رامى*
* لكن دعينى اقول انه لم يعطيها حقها لانها اروتنى من اعذب المياه*
* التى عبرت على يديها الحنونه*
* نسمة الهواء التى تعبر من امامها  تعطى للحياه لون اجمل*
* فيالينى  ااخذها لمكان  لا يراها فيه  انسان *
* ولا حتى جنى  من ملوك الجان *
* عندما اكون بينا يديها  اجد اروع المشاعر الفائضة منى  لا اعلم الى اين ستاخذنى*
* لكن ما اعلمه انى ساموت  لحظة فراقها*
* شكرا اسمشيل   صجيتى فينا المشاعر الجميلة*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *جميلة بتاعت رامى*
> 
> *لكن دعينى اقول انه لم يعطيها حقها لانها اروتنى من اعذب المياه*
> *التى عبرت على يديها الحنونه*
> ...


 







هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا مالى ياعم جون ههههههههههه

بضحك معاك اوعى تزعل 
ربنا يبارك لة بقى احمد رامى 
هو اللى فجر طاقة الرقة جواك 

لتخط لنا باناملك تلك الكليمات الرقيقة 

الراقية


----------



## asmicheal (25 مايو 2010)

عيناك ليال صيفية و رؤى و قصائد وردية
و رسائل حب هاربة من قصص الشوق المنسية

عيناك ليال صيفية و رؤى و قصائد وردية

من أنت زرعت بنقر خطاك الدرب ورودا جورية
كالضوء مررت كحق العطر كهزج أغان شعبية
و مضيت شراعا يحملني كقصيدة شمس بحرية
لوعود راحت ترسمها
أحلام فتاة شرقية

عيناك ليال صيفية و رؤى و قصائد وردية

من أنت و سحر في عينيك يزف العمر لأمنية
لكأنك من قمر تأتي من نجمة صبح ذهبية
من أرض فيها شمس الحب تعانق وجه الحرية
و أنا في العمر مسافرة
و معي عيناك و أغنية

عيناك ليال صيفية و رؤى و قصائد وردية









لم اجد اسم الشاعر 


​


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل 
أزاى متلاقيش إسم الشاعر
يعني أن أرد عليه أزاى دلوقت ( أسميه المجهول ) 
شوف ياعنيه 
مفيش ست بعيون ورديه 
يا عيون زرقاوية 
ياعيون زراعية 
خضراوية
ياعيون سوداوية 
يا عيون بنية 
يا عيون عسلية 
لكن أول مرة أعرف إن واحدة عيونها ورديه 
وحياتك شفت عيون رمادية
يمكن تكون لسه ما وردتشي علية 
وإحمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
_


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _أزاى متلاقيش إسم الشاعر_
> _يعني أن أرد عليه أزاى دلوقت ( أسميه المجهول ) _
> _شوف ياعنيه _
> ...


 



:download:



يا سلام على التلاكيك 
حضرتك 
سبت الشعر الجميل دة 
واللى لفت نظرك العيون الورية 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

منكم يا شعراء 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه



شكرا لمشاركتك الوردية 

نسيم الصباح 

ا  عادل نسيم


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

مصر


 >> فاروق جويدة >>


 أنا.. وعيناك 

​
*أنا.. وعيناك* 










هيا معي لنصافح الأيام نغفر للقدر 
ونعانق العمر الجديد وأنت لي.. كل العمر 
قد صرت في دنياي أجمل زهرة 
ولقد قضيت العمر.. أهفو للزهر 
حتى رأيتك في خريف العمر عطرا ساحرا 
يختال في قلبي.. حبات المطر 
وعلى ظلال الحب تحملني المنى 
فأكاد يا دنياي أشعر بالخطر 
* * * 
قلبي يصيح مع اللقاء تمهلي 
وأنا أخاف عليه بين يديك 
فأضم أيامي إليك مع المنى 
والقلب يخفق بالحنين إليك 
آه من الزمن الذي قد خانني 
قد ضاع من عمري.. بلا عينيك 
* * * 
لا تسأليني عن حياتي قبل أن ألقاك 
إني بدأت العمر منذ لقاك 
قد كان عمري في الحياة ضلالة 
ورأيت كل النور بعض ضياك 
لو كان عمري في الحياة خميلة 
ما كنت أمنح ظلها لسواك 
لو ظل شعري في الوجود بعطره 
فالشعر يا دنياي بعض شذاك 
إني تعبت من المسير و لا أرى 
في القلب شيئا.. غير أن يهواك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 مايو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل
شكراً علي قصيدة فاروق جويدة ( أنا وعيناك ) جميلة ومعبرة وصادقة 
_


----------



## wadeetito (27 مايو 2010)

تحياتى لكى اختى العزيزة اسما اسف لعدم المتابعة نظرا  ظروف شغلى وسفرى
ارجو ان تقراى هذة الكلمات 

*(للكوسة في بلادي شؤون)*

*للكوسه ف بلادي شئون.*
*بتخلي المسنود فرعون.*
*يتفرعن فين مهما يكون.*
*وتخلي الجاهل أستاذ..*
*والأعرج لاعب جمباز..*
*وتخلي الأحول هداف..*
*والكوره الآوت ف الجون.*
*للكوسه ف بلادي شئون.*
*أو تعرف شخصيه كبيره..*
*شغاله ف البنك مديره..*
*راح تاخد من غير ضمانات..*
*كام قرض بمليون مليون.*
*وهروبك طبعا مضمون.*
*ويا عيني لو تعرف نايب..*
*ف المجلس مش نايب خايب..*
*راح تبني أبراج وهميه..*
*أوراقها مظبوطه أكيد..*
*وفلوس الناس المهريه..*
*حتجيلك م الجيب للإيد..*
*بعديها تروح المستشفى..*
*وتقيد نفسك مجنون..*
*أحكامك تسقط ف ساعتها.*
وبعدها ترجع موزون.
*وإذا ساكن ف عماره جديده..*
*وحبيبك راجل مسئول..*
*فسيادتك من غير ما تقول..*
*يركب لك فورا تليفون.*
*ولو انت بتعرف فران..*
*أو واحد بياع جرنان..*
*راح تاخد طلبك وحتمشي..*
*من غير ولا دوشه ولا دُور..*
*والناس الغلبانه حتاخد..*
*طلباتها بعدك وتغور..*
*ماهو كله غيرك بيهون.*
*ولو انت زميل الحلاق..*
*راح تحلق اولها زبون.*
*وإذا كنت بتعرف دكتور..*
*حتعيش متطمن مسرور..*​



*لكن لو شاعر غلبان..*
*قلت اللي ف نفسك علطول..*
*حيقولو مين قال لك قول..*
*ويهاجمك مليون إنسان.*​
*والتهمه إنك فنان.*
*مش برضه كلامي يا جدعان..*
*حسينه.. ولا أنا غلطان !!*
****
*مش معنى كلامي يا أحبابنا..*
*إن إحنا خلاص اتغربنا.*
*فيه فينا أشراف وكتير..*
*إتربوا على حب الخير..*
*.*
*تحياتى ومحبتى تيتوووو*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 مايو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> تحياتى لكى اختى العزيزة اسما اسف لعدم المتابعة نظرا ظروف شغلى وسفرى
> ارجو ان تقراى هذة الكلمات
> 
> *(للكوسة في بلادي شؤون)*​
> ...


 


:download:


حمد اللة على السلامة ا /تيتو 

افتقدناك وافتقدنا اشعارك الصادقة الواقعية 


حقيقى 
بجد 
مش مجاملة 


حلوة الكوسة دى 


راى قوى ومعبر عنة بابداع 

عجبتنى جدا 

انت اللى كاتبها ولا ناقلها 

علشان لو كاتبها  انت 

خد منها كوبى 
وضعة بكتابات 
لانها 
حلوة فعلا


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

​​اغار عليك​
​آآآآآهٍ
لو تعرف كم أحبك 
وكم أغار عليك 
أغار عليك 
من أحلامي 
من لهفتي وإشتياقي 
ومن خفقات قلبي 
أغار عليك
من لحظة صمت بيننا
قد تبعدك بأفكارك عني 
أغار عليك 
من لفتة نداء
قد تبعد عينيك عن عيوني 
أغار عليك 
من كل كلمة تقولها 
إذا لم أكون أنا 
حروفها وكل أبجدياتها 
أغار عليك
من أصابع الناس
إذا إلتقت بأصابعك 
في سلام عابر 
أغار عليك 
من فكرة 
تخطر ببالك 
من حلم
لا أكون أنا فيه 
إلى من رأيت فيه
بعد الظلمة شمسي
إلى من هو
يومي وغدي وأمسي
إلى الذي حبّه غيّر 
معالم حسي
أقولها لك 
بهتافي .. بصمتي .. بهمسي 
أحـبــــــك
فأنت أقرب إليّ 
من نفسي ​​:download:


لم استدل على اسم الشاعر 




​


----------



## عادل نسيم (31 مايو 2010)

_  أ . إسميشيل 
للمرة الثانية أقراء لك قصيدة لا تستدلي علي إسم شاعرها  
لو هناك من تطبق هذه الكلمات
وتغير عليَّ بتحوطات
وتمنع عنية من النظرات 
وتحرم إيدية من التصافحات 
وتمنع أذني من سماع الأهات
تحبسني في قوقعها من التخوفات
تبني سور من الشوك للأخريات 
فهذا هو جزاء من يقدم لحبيبته تنازلات
وسمح بتتدخلها في كل التعاملات 
فلم ينجيه من كلابشتهاغير الدعوات 
  أو يقول للدنيا باى باى وهيهات
_


----------



## asmicheal (31 مايو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _للمرة الثانية أقراء لك قصيدة لا تستدلي علي إسم شاعرها _
> _لو هناك من تطبق هذه الكلمات_
> _وتغير عليَّ بتحوطات_
> ...


 


:download:

الراجل هوة الراجل 

من ايام ادم لا يزال ادم 


ومين اللى قالك تديها التدخل احممممممممممممممممم

ماسكة لك عصاية احممممممممممممممممم

ولا بمزاجك بتدخلها فى حياتك احممممممممممممممممم


تلاكيك رجالى 


على فكرة اللى كاتب من  صياغتة 

رجل يغير على خطيبتة او زوجتة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (1 يونيو 2010)

​ 

عندما عرفتك للمرة الأولى .. 
شعرت بأنك جزء من كياني .. 
أحسست بنفسي غارق بحبكِ .. 
وجدت فيكِ الفتاة التي ابحث عنها .. ​ 
الفتـــــــاة التي كنت أفكر بها .. 
الفتــــــاة التي كنت احلم بها .. 
الفتــــــاة التي ستسكنني داخل قلبها .. 
تحضنني داخل عيناها .. 
تلك الفتـــــــاة التي ستنزع الحزن من قلبي المكسور .. 
أصبحت آري الدنيا من منطلق ثاني ... ​ 
   ​ 
حبيبة قلبي .. 
مولاني .. 
سيدتي .. ساحرة النفوس .. 
أحببتك حتى قبل ان اراك .. 
وصرت لعينيك الجفون .. 
لم أفتن قبلاً بامرأة .. ​ 
لكنك أنت الفنون .. 
أحببتك حباً وصفوه في عالم الحب بالجنون .. 
مملكتي أنتِ وملكتي منذ آلاف القرون .. 
سأحمل حبكِ أبد الدهر .. 
ويبقى في قلبي مكنون .. ​ 
   ​ 
عهداً مني أن أبقى المخلص للقلب الحنون .. 
قلبكِ يا أمل حياتي .. 
ينبوعاً .. 
انهاراً .. 
وعيون .. 
يفيض حناناً .. 
ولمعاناً .. 
أما نبضه .. 
فالحان وشجون .. ​ 
أقول بأعلى صوت لي أحبكِ .. 
ويشهد العشاق.. 
يشهدُ لي على حبكِ .. 
حتى الممات .. ​ 
   ​ 
حبيبتي في خاطري تسكنين .. 
كل عمري تملكين .. 
في كل لحظة تولدين .. 
حباً طاهر أمين .. 
لكِ حبي .. 
لك قلبيِ .. 
لك كل ما تطلبين .. 
أنت ستبقين خالدة .. 
أبداً لن تموتين .. 
أنت الدنيا وكل شجوني .. 
وأغلا شي بعيوني .. ​ 
   ​ 
حبيبتي كلمة لا أقولها بلساني .. 
هي نبض القلب والحاني .. 
ورسالة عمري وزماني .. 
هي أحلى وردة ببستاني .. 
وأمل حياتي وكياني .. ​ 
هي بسمة شوقي وحناني .. 
وربيعي وثمار جناني .. 
وستبقين دوماً أبد الدهر شعاري .. 
وتبقين عنواني ​ 
  ​ 
هذه الكلمات اهديها الى التي عشقها قلبي قبل ان تراها عيني .. الى التي تسافر مابين صوتي وبيني .. 
هاانا اقدم كلماتي اليك لكي تشعري بحبي .. ​ 

:download:​ 

*الشاعر محمود الحايك*​


----------



## wadeetito (2 يونيو 2010)

اختى الغالية اسما تحياتى  ومحبتى لكى دائما 
اولا ياريت تطمنينى على نتايج اولاتك وان شاء الله يكونو مى الاوائل دائما من نجاح الى نجاح 
ثانيا اسف على عدم الانتظام لظروف عملى 
عايز بقى راييك بصراحة زى ما عودينى 



*يا صاحبي ياللي راكن حلمك فوق الرفوف

بص لنفسك في المرايه ! بالذمة مش مكسوف

تحقيق الحلم ملوش علاقة بأى خوف

ولا اصل اصلى انا عندي ظروف

ده عاوز قلب جامد وميعرفش خوف

خطوة بخطوة تتقدم كل الصفوف

عافر فى الصخر ورا حلمك وطوف

تحقق بدل الحلم الف .. ميات .. و الوف

هيفضل لحــد امتى حــلــمك اسير 

افتــحـله القفص علــشـان لـفوق يطير

حلمك مش هيجى وانت قـاعد فى السرير !!!

انـفـض من عليك التراب والــكسـل

دا اخــر الطريق الـمر طـعمة عـسل

كلام موزون ومـتجـرب ... بـس جـرب

هتــعلـى وتـعـلى ويـنـضـرب بيك الـمـثل
​*


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> اختى الغالية اسما تحياتى ومحبتى لكى دائما





wadeetito قال:


> اولا ياريت تطمنينى على نتايج اولاتك وان شاء الله يكونو مى الاوائل دائما من نجاح الى نجاح
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...





:download:

جميل تيتو 

ما ظللتة بالاحمر اعجبنى فعلا 

احساس بالحماس ومثابرة على الوصول للنجاح 

ربنا معاك وتنورنا دايما بخواطرك الجميلة


----------



## asmicheal (2 يونيو 2010)

أين انتي







اشتقت اليك,,,

إشتقت لحروفك ,,,

إشتقت لكلماتك النابضه,,,

من وحى قلبك ،،، ومشاعرك الدافئه

إشتقت لحبك الخافق بين أسوار قلبي

إشتقت لأبتسامتك وضحكاتك

اشتقت الى صوتك ,,, و همس انفاسك

إشتقت لحنان روحك فى كلماتك

إشتقت لعقلك الواعى ,,, الكبير في آمالك

إشتقت إليك,,,

فهل إشتياقى مستحيل....؟

سأنتظر إطلالتك ,,,

سأنتظر روحك تلتف حول كلماتى ،،،

سأنتظر عشقك وأنا في قمة حبي لحياتى ،،،

فأنتي الأمل المفقود ...

وأنتي العمر المولود ...

وأنتي العاشق الغير موجود ...

فهل ستقسو على قلبى و تعاند في البعاد

أم ستاتي إلى أحضان عمرى ... فى أول ميعاد ..؟

اين انتي ,,, ؟ اشتقت اليكي


*******************

الشاعر محمود الحايك
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 يونيو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل
أشكرك علي عرضك لهذه القصيد بارك الرب في حياتك 
_


----------



## دمعه عينيا (4 يونيو 2010)

*لكى عندى رساله وارجوا ان تقرائيها*

*لكى عندى رساله ولكى بعض العتاب والتمنى*
*فأنتى مثال الصدق وانتى كل التجنى*
*لكى عندى رساله وأرجو ان تقرائيها*
*فان احسستى كذباً فلكى ان تحرقيها*

*فارسالتى ليس دفاعا وليس اتهاما *
*ولكن حروف احزانى سوف تفهميها *

*فليس عندى ما اقوله .. فيكفى موتاً من رساله صعقتنى بكل ما فيها*
*فلكى منى رساله وأرجو ان تقرائيها*​


----------



## دمعه عينيا (4 يونيو 2010)

بعد اذن الاستاذه اسمشيل المشاركه السابقه كانت للموضوع وهو كلمات الاشعار اما مشاركتى هذه فموجهه للاخت دونا نبيل
انا جديد فى المنتدى ومش اعرف ازاى ابعت رسايل خاصه او حتى زوار ولكنى عايز اوصلها رساله على العام ردا على رساله جأتنى على الخاص من دونا نبيل  انا بشكرها جدا جدا على كلامها الجميل فى حقى وطبعا ليها الحق فى حذف ما تراه غير مناسب كما يحق ليا ان اكتب مايناسبنى
اشكرها على كلامها الرائع واشكرها انها شافت انى بعرف اكتب شعر وبشكرها على زوقها ومحبتها
لكنى مش مستمر فى المنتدى لانى ليست بكاتب محترف وليس مكانى هنا وان استمريت سوف ادخل باسمى الحقيقى وليس اسم مستعار شكرا مره اخر دونا على محبتك وكلامك واسف على التاخير فى الرد لكونى مش بدخل كتير ... واسف للاخت اسمشيل لانى كتبت شبه رساله فى موضوعها ولكن مش عارف اكتب او اوصل شكرى لدونا ازاى 
سلام يسوع معاكوا وتقبلوا مرورى


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2010)

دمعه عينيا قال:


> *لكى عندى رساله وارجوا ان تقرائيها*​
> 
> *لكى عندى رساله ولكى بعض العتاب والتمنى*
> *فأنتى مثال الصدق وانتى كل التجنى*
> ...


 






:download:


ا دمعة عينيا اتمنى ان تطلب من روك تغيير اسمك الى اسمك الحقيقى 
الذى يشرف اى انسان ان يعرفة 

واتمنى ان تشاركنا باشعارك الاية بالصدق والروعة 
فى كل ما قرات للان على النت 


سيدى الفاضل قرات رسائلك ورديت عليها كطلبك 

وارجو ان تشاركنا وبفعالية وباسمك الحقيقى 

زميلى الغالى واصدق من عرفت على النت كلة 


نتنتظر مشاركاتك الراقية


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

اكثر مما اتمنى 

​ 




​ 



*أكثر مما أتمنى*​ 

*كان بأمكانى مغازلتك كأمراتاً عاديه*
*كان بوسعى أحضار الآت العشق واكون مغنيا*
*كان بيدى أتشكل بالياقوت والفيروز وأاتيكى كالعاشقين*
*كان بيدى أتأقلم بضوء القمر وألقى بمسامعك كلمات المحبين*​ 

*ولكن كيف وأنتى غير جميع النساء*
*كيف وأنتى لا يستهويكى تلك الهراء*​ 
*كيف وأنتى بعيده كبعد الارض عن السماء*
*كيف أقترب من شمساً وانا لا يسترنى رداء*
*كيف وانتى أميره تستحقين أميراً من الامراء*
*كيف وانا املك قلباً وباقى أملاكى هباء*​ 

*فعليا بأن أبتلع الدمع وتسير الآمى من المحزوفات*
*ابتلع الآهات وأعترف بان احلامى أحلام المراهقات*
*أكتم صوت سكوتى وتسير أنفعالاتى من المسجوانات*
*ففى تلك الحالة لا تسعفنى قوانين ولا معترافات*
*فالتاريخ جأنى متأخراً وأحضرنى أليكى من الخيالات*
*فماذا يفيد بحثى عن أمرأتاً تسكن الروح والذات*
*ماذا يفيد قلبى وهو لا يسكنك الى الممات*​ 

*فأنتى حقاً من كنتى تشغلين كيانى*
*كنت انتظرك ببقايا بقايا أحضانى*
*كنت انتظرك أمرأتاً تعيد من تانى بنيانى*
*اهداء فى حضنك فحضنك كان يمحوا أحزانى*
*فأنتى أمراتاً تأخدنى برغم خوفى وأحزانى*
*امراتاً بدون مجهود كتبت فى قلبها أسمى وعنوانى*
*فلا تستغربين فما حدث كان بدون أستأذانى*
*فكنت أصرخ متحفظاً وكان قلبى اليكى يتحدانى*
*فبدون واعياً أطلقتهُ لانه كان سايعصانى*
*فأنى أمامك عاجزاً ولا أنتظر أستحسانى*
*لانك ببساطه نجمه من السماء وانا من عالم تانى*​ 

*فلا تتعجبى ولا تسألين*
*ولا تقولى شيئاً فانا من المعدمين*
*ولكن قلمى خاننى وكتب لكى تعلمين*
*أنك أمرأتاً فى زمناً لا تتعوضين*
*أمرأتا أكثر من تمنى قلبى طوال السنين*​ 


*:download:*​ 
*الشاعر : عماد حسنى *​


----------



## wadeetito (5 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة  لكى اختى الغالية اسما اتمنى من الله ان تكونى فى وافر الصحة مالعافية انتى واهل بيتك 


                          افتح قلبك
                                                 +++++++++++++++
افتـــــح قلبك اشكى
ايه جواك ماتحكى
متخــبـيش عليــا

قول كلمنى سمعــك
لو رحتك فى دمعك
دمع بين ايـــديـــا
مهو مش جديد عليا
ايـه روحت فين هو احنا عشرت يومين
لو مش هتقولى مالك امال هتقول لمين

مين عشقك بقلبـــــه
مين ترتاح فى حضنه
غير قلبى اللى حسك

مش دايمـــا تقولى
اخر شئ فاضلــــى
فى الدنيا دىا حبك

ايه روحت فين هو احنا عشرت يومين
لو مش هتقولى مالك امال هتقول لمين

افتح قلبك 


تحياتى ومحبتى دائما للجمييع تيتوو


----------



## wadeetito (5 يونيو 2010)

على فكرة للتوضييح بس
 الكلام دة من ربنا لللانسان مش من حبيب لحببتو


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 يونيو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل
شكراً لنقلك هذه القصيدة وبرافو عماد
_


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكى اختى الغالية اسما اتمنى من الله ان تكونى فى وافر الصحة مالعافية انتى واهل بيتك
> 
> 
> افتح قلبك
> ...


 


:download:

خواطرك الشعرية تيتو 
صادقة ورقيقة 

واحب اشوف مشاركاتك 
بكل مواضيعى الغلبانة 

وليس بالشعراء فقط عزيزى تيتو


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل_
> _شكراً لنقلك هذه القصيدة وبرافو عماد_


 




:download:


اولا شكرا على زهورك الرقيقة التى تنثرها بارجاء المنتدى 

وشكرا ليك متابعتك للاشعار التى انقلها 

بس فين بقى خواطرك 

هنا 
او فى كتابات 


اقرا واتابع على فكرة 
بس اضربت عن التعليق على الشعر 

علشان الشعراء بيتقمصوا 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههه

اوعى تزعل بضحك معاك بس


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 يونيو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل 
شكراً علي ردك وهو فين مرورك لا بشوفك في الكتابات ولا في الروحيات فهناك 26 عدد افتشوا الكتب لم تعلقي علي عدد واحد فيهم وهنا قصائد لا أجد لك تواجد فيها وبالرغم من هذا أشكرك علي ردك
_


----------



## asmicheal (5 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _شكراً علي ردك وهو فين مرورك لا بشوفك في الكتابات ولا في الروحيات فهناك 26 عدد افتشوا الكتب لم تعلقي علي عدد واحد فيهم وهنا قصائد لا أجد لك تواجد فيها وبالرغم من هذا أشكرك علي ردك_


 



:download:


بصراحة عندك حق 

فعلا انا اهتميت بالموضوعات الحوارية كتير 

ويا ريتها جاية تعبها 

هههههههههههههههههههه

كل شوية اختلافات 

الا الاشعار لا يا ا عادل 
انتم فبيلة الشعراء 
الارق على الاطلاق 
واى كلمة بتكسر حرير مشاعركم 
مش هتستحملوا صراحتى الطيب احسن 

لكن فتشوا الكتب كنت اتابعة بس الحواريات اخدتنى 

 وساعود لمتابعتة 

وهاعلق على ما يعجبنى منة 


شكرا لك ا عادل


----------



## عادل نسيم (5 يونيو 2010)

_ أ . إسميشيل 
أسف كان ما طلبت من عشمي ولي أكثر ولصدق الصداقة بيننا 
ربنا معك ويرعاكِ ويحفظك 
_


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ أ . إسميشيل _
> _أسف كان ما طلبت من عشمي ولي أكثر ولصدق الصداقة بيننا _
> _ربنا معك ويرعاكِ ويحفظك _


 

:download:


يا ربى على رقة الشعراء

هوة مين بس اللى يعتذر لمين 

انا اللى بخاف عليكم من صراحتى 

لكن بتابع بجدية حتى اخر زجلك فى الطريق عن اميرتك الجميلة 

شكرا ا عادل لرقتك 

انا يشرفنى ارد على كل قصايدكم ويزيدنى علما ومعرفة 

لكن بخاف من قسوة صراحتى لتجرح ارق الناس


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *أكثر مما أتمنى*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
قصيده بجد جميله 
اسميشيل 
بس مليانه اسي وحسره


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (6 يونيو 2010)

*هذة الكليمات كتبتها امس عندما وجدت على النت قتل وحروب  بين الانسان واخية الانسان ولم اكملها بعد وعندما اكملها سوف ابعث لكى بها*

*نفسى تبكى على اخوانى......... فكلما عالجت جرحى عاد من ثانى*
*كلما  اذكرهم ابكى عليهم ,,,,,,, فهم  اكثر  الاسباب   فى  احزانى*
*أرى  حاجزا  بينى   وبينهم,,,,,,, سدا   منيعا    اقامة  الشيطانى*
*هزمنى واخذهم من بين يدى,,,,,, وترك   قلبى    لوعة    الحرمانى*
*لست ادرى اهذا ضعف منى,,,,,,,, فأين    يقينى    أين      ايمانى*


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2010)

بصي ياقمر 
انا بيعجبيني قوي 
قصائد واشعار الدكتور 
بشري عجبان 
دي واحده منهم 
يارب تعجبك


كلمات القصيدة

الفرق .. بين الكنيسة و المجتمع .. واو 
بس الناس عندها إحساس إن الواو ده حرف خطير
وإن أساس الامن في باب وإن السور محتاج لغفير 
والبواب يلزمله دولاب واللي يبات هنجيبله سرير
والدواليب محتاجه رقيب لو بقوا خمسه .. عايزه مدير 
واللي يكسل ولا يغيب يبقى حسابه مر عسير 
واللي حيمرض مش يخرج إحنا نجيبله ليمون وعصير 
وإن حكمت حنجيبله طبيب وحنبني مستشفى كبير 
ونشيد مدرسه وحضانه وحنزرع وحنحفر بير 
وندرّب جيجي ودميانه يعملوا قش الرز .. حصير 
ونجيب كارو يلم الغلة ومعيز وفراخ وحصنة وحمير 
واللي يعوز يخرج يتسلى عندنا مصيف وتايم شير 
عندنا كرة .. عندنا سلة عندنا تمثيل عندنا تصوير
واللي وحيد حنحطه في شله واللي بعيد حنجبله شفيير 
ومورستان لو جالكوا جنان وبيت عميان لو فيكو ضرير
ودار أيتام و .. مُسنين ومكتب توظيف أو تهجير 
عندنا بوفيهات .. عندنا بوتيكات عندنا جرنان ورئيس تحرير
عندنا قنوات من غير تشفير عندنا كارتون عندنا فوازير 
عندنا باصات وميكروباصات ومنادي يقول تعا واحد الدير 
عندنا تتويج .. عندنا تقدير عندنا تفريج عندنا تشهير 
عندنا تهريج.. بيلياتشو حكيم عندنا تعظيم عندنا تحذير 
عندنا تحليل عندنا تحريم عندنا تكريم .. عندنا تكفير 
عندنا كانتين فاطرين صايمين عندنا جاهز أو ع التأشير 
عندنا جيمين بشوَر وبسين عندنا سيبر نت وتأجير 
عندنا تكييف عندنا بطاطين عندنا تغليف عندنا تصوير 
عندنا تكرير .. عندنا تقطير تغير تعمير تكبير تنوير 
ومراكب وسفارة وبوق ونشيد وعلم وتاريخ تحرير
ومكاتب وإدارة وسوق ورئيس ورئيس وزرا ووزير
يعني بره "تبيكال" جوه ويبقى المشوار هو هوه يبقى الفرق بين الكنيسة والمجتمع .. إيه؟؟ واو
الفرق بين جوه وبره : سور وباب. 
أما الناس هما الناس .. والأصحاب هما الأصحاب
أطفال صبيان أو شبان اولاد وبنات أو شياب
الفرق بين شخص داخل وشخص خارج .. إنه تاب ..
أو متبش .. قلبه محجر .. مش بيرق
لا متحكمش ولا تقررش تاب ولا لأ..
يبقى الداخل زي الخارج ... والتغير مش منظور
وقلنا الناس هما الناس ... بنفس المنــطق والدستور
فتحيا كنيسة أم النور ... لاجل الواو والباب والسور 
يحيا الواو الواو الواو ... يحيا الواو والبـاب والسور
تسقط الاعتبارات الواهيه.. تسقط روح الخدمة تغور
يذهب قلب الفرد في داهيه .. يبقى الشكل العام مستور
أنهي مسيح؟؟ فيه تصاريح.. فيه مفاتيح .. فيه منشور
أنهي صليب؟؟ فيه ترتيب.. فيه دواليب.. صف طابور
مش أناجيل!! بقى تساجيل .. بقى تماثيل.. نار وبخور
......................................... 
قبل ما تفهم إن أنا بقصد .. أنـقد أي نشاط أو أثور
افهم إني بحــاول أرصد .. إن الجوهـر بقى مغمور
أصل إتقال إن الله اتجسد.. لاجل قـلوب الناس البور
بس الفكرة ياعيني اختُذلت بقت الواو والباب والسور!!
-------------------------------
الواو .. بشرى عجبان 2007


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> قصيده بجد جميله
> اسميشيل
> بس مليانه اسي وحسره


 

:download:


هاضع قصيدة الان مملوءة احساس 

اتمنى ان تحوذ اعجابك  نيتا 

واعجابكم جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *هذة الكليمات كتبتها امس عندما وجدت على النت قتل وحروب بين الانسان واخية الانسان ولم اكملها بعد وعندما اكملها سوف ابعث لكى بها*
> 
> *نفسى تبكى على اخوانى......... فكلما عالجت جرحى عاد من ثانى*
> *كلما اذكرهم ابكى عليهم ,,,,,,, فهم اكثر الاسباب فى احزانى*
> ...


 


:download:


اللة جميلة جدا ادهم 
وتنبى بميلاد شاعر صادق وجميل 

يا ريت لا تحرمنا من خواطرك الشعرية القيمة عزيزى 

بس 

ليا تعقيب 

الاختلاف سمة البشر  فنحن لسنا روبوت 

الاختلاف موجود لكن نحن من نحولة لخلاف 
بكبريائنا  بعندنا بعددم احترامنا للراى الاخر 



لكن فى الملك المسيح كل اختلاف يذوب بالمحبة الحقيقية 
ليتحول 
لاثراء للعقل واتساع مدى الرؤية بالراى الاخر 




شخصيا 
اغلب من اختلف معهم لو وجد الحب والصراحة فى الملك المسيح 

يتحولون لاصدقاء حقيقين من اعمق صداقاتى 



شكرا لك ادهم متابعتك الراقية وقرائتك المتانية وخواطرك العميقة


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> بصي ياقمر
> انا بيعجبيني قوي
> قصائد واشعار الدكتور
> بشري عجبان
> ...


 




:download:


رووووووووووووعة واقعية لطيفة مصبوبة بقالب صدق 
ملفوفة بخفة روح مصرية اصيلة 


يعجبنى دكتور  عجبان 
كانة يمسك مشرط ويشرح اخطاء المجتمع بقالب ادبى جميل 


شكرا ليكى نيتا 

دائما مشاركاتك مميزة جدا بقلبى حبيبتى الغالية


----------



## asmicheal (6 يونيو 2010)

لحظه حب








​ 




أعترف أنى لست بشاعراً .. ولا محترفاً فى رسم الكلماتى


ولكنى أمامك قلباً نابضاً .. يتحدث مع من ملكت حياتى


سيدتى .. بل أميره بين جمـيع الســـــــــيداتى


دعـيـنى أقـــبل يـــداكى أولاً .. فهذه أول أحتياجاتى


دعينى أترك على راحه يديكى .. قبل الحروف قـبُلاتـــى


وأهديكى باقه ورد .. فمع الورود شيئاً من أمنــيـاتـــى


فعندما تستنشقين رحيق الورد !!


تجدين مع كل وردة أربع نظراتى 


الأولى أعلى الجبين والثانيه على طرف طرف العين


والثالثة والرابعة على أرق وأحن خدين


وهااااااااااا انا بقربك .. تصورى هذا جنون عشقك


هل أعجبك الورد ؟؟


فدعينى أهمسُ فى أذنك


إنى احبك


فاها أنا الان بقربك .. وهذا هو جنون عشقك


فأنـــتى الأن علـــى صـــــــدرى .. ولم يبقى غير سوانا يا عمرى


يديكى المرتعشه تذوب فى يدى .. وعيناكى الان أصبحت مملكتى


آه يا حبى فماذا يحدث ؟


فعيناكى العاشقتين تغوص بين أجفانى وتجذبنى


آه يا حبى فماذا يحدث ؟


فقلبك أسمعه يستأذنُ قلبى


ففى هذه اللحظه قلوبنا تستبدل الأماكن مع النبضى


فمعكى من الأن وإلى الأبد قلبى


أنى أحبك وليس امامى بديلا ااا


فقلبك ينبض فى صدرى 


وهذا أول دليلا اااا


بأننا فى حاله عشق .. تعدينا حد الأنصهارى


فلا نعرف هل نحن علــى وفااااق ام انهيارى


هل نحن علــى خـــلاف ام علــى احـتـضارى


هل بكينا بالأمس أم ضحكنا


هل نسينا أم أفيقنا


فلست أعرف ماذا بالأمس كنا


ولكن حتماً على أذرع بعضنا غفونا


ففى كل مواقفنا هكذا كان حالنا


فكم وكم أخطاءاً أرتكبنا


ليست فى حق غيرنا ولكن فى حق أنفسنا


كم وكم بين أضلعى وأضلعك سكنا


ليست عشقاً بيننا


ولكن للعشق أثبتناااااا


أثبتنا أننا لست بعشاق ..


ولكن !!!!!!!


للأحباب مدرستاً وكتاب .. فصول السنه الأربعه


هدوء البحر وثوره الأموااااج 


فدعيهم يتسألون ؟؟


دعيهم ينظرون


فسوف يجدون أنك


فى جسدى فى عاطفتى فى دمى فى كيانى


سوف يجدون ان النـــسيان ليس له مكـانى


فكيف لأحد أن ينسى نفسهُ وكيف للنفس أن تنسانى


ففى وجدانك قلـــبى وقلـبـك فـى حنايا حنايا احـضانى


فأن بقائى حياً .. هو ان اتنفسك وتكونى بوجدانى


أنى أحبك .. أحبك .. أحبك


وها أنا الأن رأسى على صدرك


حبيبتى ..


يا من علمتنى حروف الحب .
يا من نقشت على كفى خطوط الود .
يا من سبحت فى شرّاينى وأخذت القلب .
فلا يكفينى ألف ألف نظره قرب
ففى عيناكى تعلمت لغه الصمت
ولا يكفينى ملايين السنين عشق
فنحن قد صرنا للعاشقين درب ..


فكل قصص العشاق امامنا لحظه حب !!


لحظه حب قضيناها فى ليل من ليالينا


لحظه حب قد مرت فى نشوانا دون أن نسجل معانيها


لحظه حب كانت تولد من لحظه قبلها دون ان نـدريها


فكل قصص العشاق تساوى من عمرنا لحظه حب


وكل لحظات الحب عندنا تساوى جنون العشق


فياليت العشاق تتعلم مننا ولو لحظه حب ..


هذه هى بعض عباراتى 


أنها عاجزه عن من أستوطنت وملكت حياتى .


فأنى لست بشاعراً .. ولا محترفاً فى رسم الكلماتى


ولكنى بين يديكى قلباً نابضاً 


وأنتى تعلمين مايسكننى وما تعجز عنهُ كل الكتاباتى


أنى أحبك






:download:


*الشاعر عماد حسنى *​


----------



## asmicheal (8 يونيو 2010)

*وعادت حبيبتي ....... *


*فاروق جويدة


*​*
*




 


يا ليل لا تعتب علي إذا رحلت مع النهار

فالنورس الحيران عاد لأرضه.. ما عاد يهفو للبحار

وأنامل الأيام يحنو نبضها

حتى دموع الأمس من فرحي.. تغار

وفمي تعانقه ابتسامات هجرن العمر حتى إنني

ما كنت أحسبها.. تحن إلى المزار

فالضوء لاح على ظلال العمر فانبثق النهار

* * *
يا ليل لا تعتب علي

فلقد نزفت رحيق عمري في يديك

وشعرت بالألم العميق يهزني في راحتيك

وشعرت أني طالما ألقيت أحزاني عليك

الآن أرحل عنك في أمل.. جديد

كم عاشت الآمال ترقص في خيالي.. من بعيد

و قضيت عمري كالصغير

يشتاق عيدا.. أي عيد

حتى رأيت القلب ينبض من جديد

لو كنت تعلم أنها مثل النهار

يوما ستلقاها معي..

سترى بأني لم أخنك و إنما

قلبي يحن.. إلى النهار

* * *
يا ليل لا تعتب علي..

قد كنت تعرف كم تعذبني خيالاتي

وتضحك.. في غباء

كم قلت لي إن الخيال جريمة الشعراء

و ظننت يوما أننا سنظل دوما.. أصدقاء

أنا زهرة عبث التراب بعطرها

ورحيق عمري تاه مثلك في الفضاء

يا ليل لا تعتب علي

أتراك تعرف لوعة الأشواق؟

و تنهد الليل الحزين و قال في ألم:

أنا يا صديقي أول العشاق

فلقد منحت الشمس عمري كله

وغرست حب الشمس في أعماقي

الشمس خانتني وراحت للقمر

و رأيتها يوما تحدق في الغروب إليه تحلم بالسهر

قالت: عشت البدر لا تعتب

على من خان يوما أو هجر

فالحب معجزة القدر

لا ندري كيف يجئ.. أو يمضي كحلم.. منتظر

فتركتها و جعلت عمري واحة

يرتاح فيها الحائرون من البشر

العمر يوم ثم نرحل بعده

ونظل يرهقنا المسير

دعني أعيش ولو ليوم واحد

وأحب كالطفل.. الصغير

دعني أحس بأن عمري

مثل كل الناس يمضي.. كالغدير

دعني أحدق في عيون الفجر

يحملني.. إلى صبح منير

فلقد سئمت الحزن و الألم المرير

* * *
الآن لا تغضب إذا جاء الرحيل

و أترك رفاقك يعشقون الضوء في ظل النخيل

دع أغنيات الحب تملأ كل بيت

في ربى الأمل الظليل

لو كان قلبك مثل قلبي في الهوى

ما كان بعد الشمس عنك و زهدها

يغتال حبك.. للأصيل

* * *
يا ليل إن عاد الصحاب ليسألوا عني.. هنا

قل للصحاب بأنني

أصبحت أدرك.. من أنا

أنا لحظة سأعيشها

و أحس فيها من أنا؟!


لو كنت أعلم أنني

سأذوب شوقا.. و ألم

لو كنت أعلم أنني

سأصير شيئا من عدم

لبقيت وحدي

أنشد الأشعار في دنيا.. بعيدة

و جعلت بيتك واحة

أرتاح فيها.. كل عام

و أتيت بيتك زائرا

كالناس يكفيني السلام..
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 يونيو 2010)

كبرياء 

قصيدة للشاعر فاروق جويدة













سيأتى إليكِ زمان جديد

و فى موكب الشوق يمضى زمانى 

و قد يحمل الروض زهراً ندياً

و يرجع للقلب عطر الأمانى

وقد يسكب الليل لحناً شجياً

فيأتيكِ صوتى حزين الأغانى

و قد يحمل العمر حلماً وليداً

لحب جديد سيأتى مكانى

و لن قلبكِ مهما افترقنا

سيشتاق صوتى وذكرى حنانى


سيأتى إليكِ زمان جديد

و يصبح وجهى خيالاً عَبَرْ

و نقرأ فى الليل شعراً جميلاً

يذوب حنيناً كضوء القمر

و فى لحظة نستعيد الزمان

و نذكر عمراً مضى و اندثر 

فيرجع للقلب دفء الحياة

و ينساب كالضوء صوت المطر

و لن نستعيد حكايا العتاب

ولا من أحب .. ولا من غدر


إذا ما أطلت عيون القصيدة

و طافت مع الشوق حيرى شريدة 

سيأتيكِ صوتى يشق السكون

و فى كل ذكرى جراح جديده

و فى كل لحن ستجرى دموع

و تعصف بى كبرياء عنيده 

و تعبر فى الأفق أسراب عمرى

طيوراً من الحلم صارت بعيدة 

و إن فرقتنا دروب الأمانى

فقد نلتقى صدفة فى قصيدة 

ستعبر يوماً على وجنتيكِ

نسائم كالفجر سَكْرَى بريئة

فتبدو لعينيكِ ذكرى هوانا

شموعاً على الدرب كانت مضيئة 

ويبقى على البعد طيف جميل

تودين فى كل يوم مجيئه 

إذا كان بعدكِ عنى أختياراً

فإن لقانا وربى مشيئة 

لقد كنتِ فى القرب أغلى ذنوبى

وكنتِ على البعد أحلى خطيئة 


و إن لاح فى الأفق طيف الخريف

وحامت علينا هموم الصقيع

و لاحت أمامكِ أيام عمرى

و حلق الغيم وجه الربيع 

وفى ليلة من ليالى الشتاء

سيغفو بصدركِ حلم وديع

تعود مع الدفء ذكرى الليالى

وتنساب فينا بحار الدموع 

و يصرخ فى القلب شئ ينادى

أما من طريق لنا .. للرجوع 


و إن لاح وجهكِ فوق المرايا

و عاد لنا الأمس يروى الحكايا 

و أصبح عطركِ قيداً ثقيلاً

يمزق قلبى .. ويدمى خطايا 

وجوه من الناس مرت علينا

و فى آخر الدرب صاروا بقايا 

و لكن وجهكِ رغم الرحيل

إذا غاب طيفاً .. بَدَا فى دِمَايَا 

فإن صار عمركِ بعدى مرايا

فلن تلمحى فيه شئ سوايا


و إن زارنا الشوق يوماً و نادى

و غنى لنا ما مضى و استعادا

و عاد إلى القلب عهد الجنون

فزاد احتراقاً و زدنا بعادا

لقد عاش قلبى مثل النسيم

إذا ذاق عطراً جميلاً تهادى 

و كم كان يصرخ مثل الحريق

إذا ما رأى النار سكرى تتمادى

فهل أخطأ القلب حين التقينا

و فى نشوة العشق صرنا رمادا 


كؤوس توالت علينا فذقنا

بها الحزن حيناً .. وحيناً سهادا 

طيورٌ تحلق فى كل أرض

و تختار فى كل يوم .. بلادا 

و توالت على الروض أسراب طيرٍ

و كم طار قلبى إليها وعادا

فرغم أتساع الفضاء البعيد

فكم حن قلبى .. و غنى .. و نادى 

و كم لمته حين ذاب أشتياقا

و ما زاد اللوم .. إلا عنادا




​


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

​ 
*دى كانت كلمتها*​





*منك لله بحق وجعى وتعبى منك لله*​ 
*دى كانت كلمتها .. اللى ياما مسحت دمعتها*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. بعد ايام كتير استنتها*​ 

*دى كانت كلمتها .. اللى شلت منها اهاتها*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. اللى كنت ببكى على عياطها*​ 

*دى كانت كلمتها .. بعد ما اخدت وقتها*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. بعد زلى فى بعدها*​ 

*دى كانت كلمتها .. بترد ايامى وسنينى*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. بتقولى ايه هو حنينى*​ 

*دى كانت كلمتها .. وانا مستنيها تجينى*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. وقت دموعى فعينى*​ 

*دى كانت كلمتها .. اللى قدرت وقالتها*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. ودى كانت قسوتها*​ 

*دى كانت كلمتها .. ماهى دى اللى انا حبتها*
*دى كانت كلمتها .. وانا من النهارده نسيتها*​ 

*اصل من كتر حبها .. حبت تعبر عن عشقها*
*كتر الف خيرها وبقولها .. مش هاندم على حاجه عملتها*​ 
*:download:*​ 

*الشاعر عماد حسنى *​


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 يونيو 2010)

_أ . إسميشيل 
دى كانت كلماتها 
دى كانت وسامتها 
دى كانت طاعتها
دى كانت وداعتها
وزفي الآخر ياخسارتها
مع إعتزارى لكاتب الكلمات
_


----------



## asmicheal (16 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _أ . إسميشيل _
> _دى كانت كلماتها _
> _دى كانت وسامتها _
> _دى كانت طاعتها_
> ...


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههه

 على فكرة 

استاذ عماد حسنى شاعر اصيل بجد 

مرهف الحس 
شجى الاحساس 


شكرا لمتابعتك الجميلة ا عادل نسيم


----------



## wadeetito (17 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى ومش منقوول      منقولة من اسماااااااا
اختى العزيزة مدام اسما تحياتى ومحبتى لكى هذة الكلمات كتبتها فى وقت عصيب جدا فى حياتى 


 _ *ماذا ؟؟ ماذا فعلت انا بدنيتى*_
*لاتغضبى مما سأكتبه فيكى ياورقتى

عن حزن وألم وجرح يوصف حالتى

فها انا اتسائل الى اين ذهبتى يافرحتى

فالحزن يملأ قلبى والهم يملأ كيانى ودائما تسيل دمعتى

لا احد يشعر بى فالكل تركنى فى وحدتى

فالكل قد نسى انه فى يوم من الايام كان يستمتع بصحبتى

فالان لا احد يحبنى او يهتم بكلمتى 

الكل يريد ان يسحقنى وينزع من نفسى ثقتى

فلماذا كل هذا ياأخوتى

ماذا فعلت . ماذا فعلت انا بدنيتى

فهل اذيتكم فى يوم من الايام بفعلتى 

فأنا احببتكم وانتم تسببتم فى محو ابتسامتى

فمتى ستنتهى غربتى

ومتى الميعاد الذى يكون فيه اخرتى

فأنا اشتقت كثيرا لهذا الميعاد فمن الممكن فى هذا الوقت تأتى راحتى​*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> بقلمى ومش منقوول منقولة من اسماااااااا
> اختى العزيزة مدام اسما تحياتى ومحبتى لكى هذة الكلمات كتبتها فى وقت عصيب جدا فى حياتى
> 
> 
> ...


 



:download:

خواطر مملوءة الم 

انتم شباب لسة الدنيا امامكم 

لية كل هذا الالم 

بايديكم وبقوة ربنا تستطيعوا كل شيىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينا 

ربنا يفرح قلبك تيتو 

ويبعد عنك الالم والحزن 


شكرا لمشاركتك تيتو


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

*مجروح منك* 








فى عز مانا مجروح منك



فى عز مانا مجروح منك 
مستنيكى تكلمينى ..
يمكن أقدر أسامحك
أو أنسى دمع عينى ..


فى عز مانا مجروح منك
مستنيكى تكلمينى ..
أطمن عليكى منك
حتى لو هاتتعبينى ..


بس خلاص صدقينى .. وحياتك ماهتلاقينى
مع كل نبضه قلب .. هاقولك روحى وسبينى


أصل أتعودت جرحك
وأنتى أتعودتى تموتينى


كفايه وهم وعذاب .. كفايه حب كداب
أنا حبيتك من قلبى .. وأنتى سرقتى سنينى


عارفه ..
أستنيتك تجينى ..!!!
قدامك فى وشك اكرهك .. ولوحدى أقولك ألحقينى
مانتى حبيتى نفسك .. وماعرفتيش تحبينى


عارفه أستنيتك تجينى ..!!!
أجرى عليكى أحضنك .. أنا حبيبك وحشتينى
عرفتى نقطه ضعفى .. قويتى عليا وكسرتينى


عارفه مش هتلاقينى
مهما هاتعملى تانى .. مهما هاتندهينى
مبقاش دموع فعينى .. مهما هاتبكينى 


خلاص مانتى علمتينى .. أندهلك ماتسمعينى
أبكيلك ماترحمينى .. حتى الاحساس بطلتى تحسينى


أقولك !!
كفايه وحاولى تكرهينى
مادام ماعرفتيش تحبينى
بس ياريت تخلينى
أنسى جرحك زى مانستينى
​ 
​:download:


*الشاعر :عماد حسنى* ​


----------



## asmicheal (22 يونيو 2010)

فخامة الحب










فخامة الحب سيدتي تحياتي 
أبعثها مع وفد رسمي من احرفي 
يرتدي البذل الرسمية و ربطات العنق 
و ملفات بها اشواقي و مشاريع مستقبلنا اللملونة
لتوقعيها فأبتسامتك ميثاق الشرف
وبيرق الآتي
و لحظة مرور نيزك المائة عام

فخامة الحب ان التعاون بيننا مثمر
مشرق متورق مترقرق متألق
متجانس متراد ككل المترادفات
فحبك سفير فوق العادة 
احتضنته في عاصمة جسمي
بين اوردت قلبي
و منحته فسيح اوقاتي 
وزيارات افكاري
دون رتابة الرسميات 
و تنميقات الحب العتيقة 
بالية الاحساس مصطنعة الإنارة 
فخامة الحب 
اني بالأصالة عن روحي ونيابة عن وجداني
أمد جسور التعاون المشترك 
في غزو النجوم البعيدة و اغتنام شعرها الفريد 
و بث الحياة في هذ الكوكب الناضب جدا
أمد جسور التعاون المشترك 
دفاعا عن ملامح وجودنا 
و بصمتنا في تاريخ الحب
المورقة منذ لم أركي في ماضي المترامي
إنه دفاع ضد الملل ضد الزمن ضد شيخوخة الحب

فخامة الحب
هذه مواثيقي التي لاتقبل التأويل
وارتسامي على دران اللا منظور
و توهجي في لحظات التأمل
هذه كتاباتي في أيام القسوة 
إرتدتْ حبك واقفة تلوح 
تستنقذ ..... أتعبتها ملاحقات سرابك 
هذه كتاباتي
تنصب الشباك علكي تتورطين 
فأغدو فكرة تنتابك للحظة و تعبر في الغابرين
و قد تلح عليك في ساعات الاحتراق 
فأنهال ثاني اكسيد الشعراء
أنَّــة اصطبار تلامس الاسوار
و حصون التراكم الجامدة 
و تنطوي ميتة دون أن أسقيها 
فتعودي أميرتي النائمة 
و تظل صيرورتي تناج السراب
فخامة الحب 
هذ فصل من خطاباتي الموسمية 
فصل تساقطت فيه أوراق الأمل 
و قلولصت فيه فضائات الدليل 
و ارتددت فيه أبكي أحرف من تأزمي الواقب
على أطلال لم تهجريها بين دَخولِ قلبي و حومله 
لكن أحرقت فيها بخور الأماني
و علقت بها تجلياتك المتلاحقة 
أمام مذبحها المقدس 
سافكا روحي به كل أنتكاسة و انكسار
هازما نفسي فيه كل ما اتعبني الإبحار 
و هذه الليلة .... هذه الليلة فخامة حبي
أنزلت أشرعتي و راياتي
ورميت في قاع الحضر مرساتي
و قد يموت هذ الشاعر داخلي
و لا يعود.... لا يعود أبدا
و تغدوا القصائد أطلالا
لم تسكنيها حقا
لم تسكنيها قط​




:download:


*الشاعر :محمود الحايك* ​


----------



## asmicheal (23 يونيو 2010)

*حقك عليا*


*



*




*حقك عليا انا غلطان .. ماشى خلاص من غير أستأذان*
*انا عارف ان كتير عليا .. انى اعيش القصه ديه*


*حقك عليا متزعليش .. كان نفسى مره أقدر أعيش*
*أديت لنفسى حق مش حقى .. وطلبت فوق ما تتحمله طاقتى *


*حقك عليا غصب عنى .. اصل معاكى نسيت همى*
*نسيت الدنيا وحست أنى .. خلاص حققت حلم عمرى*


*حقك عليا أتعشمت فيكى .. أفتكرت انى هاكون ليكى*
*لكن سامحينى مادام فأديكى .. وكفايه عليا مش عارف أناديكى*


*حقك عليا يا ملاك عرفته .. مش بأديا قلبك عشقته*
*كان أقوى من اللى جوايا .. بس خلاص هاريحك كفايه*


*حقك عليا وأفتكرى حبى .. أفتكرى أن فارقنى قلبى*
*بس وحياتك ماكنش قصدى .. مانتى اللى عارفه حملى وتعبى*


*حقك عليا وهاقول لنفسى .. أنت السبب فى كل عجزى*
*أنتى اللى خلتينى أمشى وراكى .. وأدينى خسرتك وخسرت عمرى*


*حقك عليا أسف كتير .. القرار قرارك مش طالب تفسير*
*انا متحمل نتيجه عذابى .. أسف حبيبتى تعبتك كتير*


*حقك عليا*



:download:

*الشاعر عماد حسنى *
​


----------



## asmicheal (24 يونيو 2010)

اخرتها ايه ​ 






​ 

*أخرتها ايه فى هواك .. اخرتها ايه وانا وياك*
*تعبت انا .... انا بترجاك*
*تشوفلى حل يا عمرى معاك*​ 
*خليت عمرى يا عمرى جميل .. خلتينى أشعر أنى أمير*
*نسيت عذابى نسيت الويل .. خلتينى بس أنادى الليل*​ 
*أسهر يوماتى بستناك .. أنادى بحبك تقولى عيزاك*
*وثانيه بثانيه أدوب فى لقاك .. وتبقى دوايا وأبقى دواك*​ 
*قلبى مفهوش أى مكان .. لا جرح تانى ولا احزان*
*عرفت الدفا عشت الأمان .. خليتى الصعب بيكى هان*​ 
*تعالى ليا كمان وكمان .. تعالى يا ملاكى مستنى قوام*
*ده ياما قلبى داق حرمان .. عايز اشبع منك مش شبعان*​ 
*اخرتها ايه فى هواك .. أختصار التمنى أكون وياك*
*تعبت انا... انا بترجاك*
*تشوفلى حل يا عمرى معاك*​ 



:download:​ 
*الشاعر :عماد حسنى* 



​


----------



## عادل نسيم (24 يونيو 2010)

_ شكراً أ . إسميشيل 
علي نقلك قصيدة عماد حسني  ( آخرتها أيه ) 
يبارك الرب إختيارك ويعوض تعبك بمحبته




_


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

لمذا تشعرين وحيدة










لمذا تشعرين وحيدة
اذا كان دربك الى البيت في الغابة موحشاً
والظلام الدامس يغطي ما حولنا
ولا تجدين غير يدي امها ليدك
فلمذا تشعرين وحيدة
*******
ان كان كل الرفاق الذين تواعدوا
يأتون يتحدثون ويحبون هنا
وسآلوا عنك طوال العام ..هم انا
وغياب يوم عنك هو لي سنة
فلمذا تشعرين وحيدة
********
إن كانت الزهرة
تتباها بعظرها وهي بيدك
والقمر يبدو ساحراً اكثر
كلما اطل من فمك
والعصافير التي ارسلتها
ما زالت تزقزق عند بابك
لتترك لك كل صباح وردة حمراء
في حضورك وفي غيابك
فلمذا تشعرين وحيدة
*******
إن كانت حياتنا كلمة طيبة
ذكرى،مشوار، وسفر
وكل الذين اقتربو منك
صرت منهم أغلى البشر
فلماذا تشعرين وحيدة



:download:
 

  الشاعر :

محمود الحايك


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

*لسه بحبك*












*لسه بحبك*


*نفــــسى أجيلك ايـــوه بحبك*
*انت حبـيبى وانا مـحـتاجـلـك*


*بس فى قلـــبى معلم جرحــك*
*جــرح كـبير ونفسى اسامحك*


*نفسى اجيلك تاخدنى وأضمك*
*واقـعد اشكيـلك تعبى فحضنك*


*نفسى دموعى تكون على خدك*
*تشوف فى عيونى تعبى وتعبك*


*لسه بحبك ومش قادر اسامحك*
*وانـت بــعـدت وانا محتاجــلك*


*لوحـــدى فى حــاجه بتـقـتـلـنى*
*هونت عليــك لوحــدى تسـبـنى*


*قـــولــى بـس عـمـلـتلـك ايـه*
*علمتك الحنيه القسوه دى ليـه*


:download:

الشاعر : عماد حسنى 



​
​


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*باول صفجة وهنا *


*فهرس *


*بالضغط على الشعر تقرائة لسهولة التصفح *




:download:


***********************

************************************

********************************************



*فهرس بالاشعار بالضغط عليها يمكنك قرائتها للتسهيل*



** نزار قبانى *



*+*أشهد أن لا امرأة ً


+الرائع :نزار قبانى أحبك جداً


+الرائع نزار قبانى سأقول لكِ أحبّكِ..


+ نزار قبانى عيناك كنهرى احزانى

+ قصيدة علمنى حبك للشاعر نذار قبانى

+ متى يعلنون وفاة العرب؟؟(شعر: أمير الشعر العربى نيزار قبانى)



+ نزار قبانى أغضب كما تشاء

+ الرائع نزار قبانى كم أحبك 

+ الرائع الدبلوماسى نزار قبانى إذا خسرنا الحربَ لا غرابهْ





**جورج جرداق (هذه ليلتي )*



**أغـــارُ من نسـمـةِ الجـنـوب للشاعر أحمد رامي*

+ قـصة حبي شعر: أحمد رامي

+ قصيدة يقظة القلب تأليف أحمد رامي




** للشاعر الانجليزى (رياردو كبلنج ) عنوانها (if ) ونصها :*



** نجمة الليل*


** فاروق جويدة *

*+في عينيك عنواني..*

*+ *عيناك ارض لا تخون [FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]شعر / *فاروق* *جويدة* ( شاعر مصري )[/FONT]

+ انا وعيناك 

+ وعادت حبيبتى 

+ كبرياء

+
** الرائع << على محمود طه >>قصيدة "إنتظار"*



** قطرة المطر عبد الوهاب البياتي*



** المتهم **عبد الرحمن الأبنودي* 


** لاَ تُشْغَلي..بكِ أو بِدُونِكِ سَوْفَ أُكْمِلُ رِحْلتي.. بقلم سعد الدين ابراهيم*


** أنــا (نازك الملائكة )*



** **(أمل دنقل )*

+ قالت (أمل دنقل )

+ المبدع المميز الرقيق امل دنقل سفر التكوين




** امراءة شرقية رووووووعة*


** أحتاجُكَ بجواري*


** **إمرأة شرقية 2*




** عيناك ليال صيفية و رؤى و قصائد وردية*



** اغار عليك*


** الشاعر محمود الحايك*

*+*عندما عرفتك للمرة الأولى ..

+أين انتي

+ فخامة الحب

+ لماذا تشعرين وحيدة





**الشاعر : عماد حسنى *
16
 


+ اكثر مما اتمنى 



+لحظه حب 


+دى كانت كلمتها

+ *مجروح منك* 

+*حقك عليا*


+اخرتها ايه 

+ لسه بحبك




242 / 25


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

​ 



أبحث عن فتاة ..بين العشرين ضائعة
ضفائرها قصيرة..تعشق ازهار الفل
والياسمين
أنثى..
لها من الذكريات
ما يصنع التاريخ..والمستقبل
أنثى..
تعشق الحب والاسفار
مشتعلة بالوجد كالقطران
ان اجتمعت مع ذرة نار..احيوا حفلة
على شرف الاغصان..
لا تعجب لقولي..وتزعم اني بالوصف
جبار..
اجل..اعلم ليس كل فتاة كاعب
وذات جديلة..هي امراة في كل الادوار
ما ابحث عنه..
أنثى..
لها بين النجوم صحيفة..تصدر كل ليلة
مزدحمة بالقصص وصراع الثوار
أنثى..تجمع قصائص الثواني
في كراس..من ورق الايام والافكار
انثى..
اذا مرت بين جمع..كبّر جلاسه
وغنت الاطفال
اذا ضحكت او تبسمت..تمايلت عصافير الدنيا
وانثنى كل غصن على الاوراق
انثى..
كلما تنهدث صبراً..او ضجراً
تنافست مخلوقات الكون..واشترت الازهار
عطرا..مختلف
كلما ذوبتها معاً..كانت عطراً ليس كباقي العطور
من ازهار شاحبة بلا لون
أنثى..
عيناها اسطورة..شفتها تجمع كل الفصول
تارة بالشهد مبلولة
وتارة برطاب العنب معسولة
أنثى..
سحر نور الغروب..مقتول في وجنتها
انثى..
مباسم الجوز
نهود السفرجل
دفى الربيع
وحرارة تموز..اذا تأخر
كلما رايتها..سبحت الخالق
وكلما لمستها..يكفي لن اسألك اكثر​ 
انثى..في سهد الليالي
تعب..في سهد العيون
كحل..وفي العقل اول واخر العقال
انثى..في المرض
دواء
انثى..إن علمت بمعاناتي
طارت بما فيها عندي
منهارةً على صدري
وتقسم..مرات ومرات
لم يكن عندي خبر..ولم يخبرني جنس بشر
وقالي لي"حبك في خطر"
انثى..تقترب اكثر
الى ان يضيق النفس..
شعرها المخملي على وجهي
قفص
وصدرها اطول حصار..شفتاها
تعتقلني كما نحلة وسط رحق
وعيناها..لون
ما بعد الشفق
انثى..​ 

:download:​ 
لم استدل على اسم الشاعر ​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2010)

*أشـتاقُ إليـكَ*​ 







*

*​ 

*أشـتاقُ إليـكَ*​

​​*أشـتاقُ .. إلى لمساتِ يـديـكَ*
*إلى كلمةِ حبٍّ من شــفـتيـكَ*
*إلى نظرةِ شـغفٍ في عينيـكَ *
*أشـتاقُ .. إلى أن ألومـكَ *
*وأعـتب عـليـكَ *
*ღ♥ღ**
أشـتاقُ إليـكَ *​*

​​​**كما شـوق الزّهرة إلى نور الشّـمـس*
*وأشـجار الخريـف إلى ماءِ المطر*
*والعصافـير المُهاجرة إلى أغصـانِ الشّـجر*
*أشـتاقُ .. إلى ربيـعِ العُمـر*
*وصيفِ الـثّـمـر*
*ღ♥ღ*
*أشـتاقُ إليـكَ *​

​*كـمـا **شـوق البحـر ..*
*إلى مـراكـب تغـزو أعماقـه*
*وشـوق المـراكـب إلى الأشـرعة*
*وشـوق الأشـرعة إلى الـرّيـاح *
*وشـوق الـرّيـاح *
*إلـى*
*وجنـة خدّك*
*ღ♥ღ**
أشـتاقُ إليـكَ*​*

​​​**كـمـا **تشـتـاقُ ..*
*العبراتُ المنسكبة على وجنتيّ*
*إلى من يُـلملمها .. بلسـان الحبِّ*
*وحَنين الشّـوق*
*وأنين العشـق*
*ღ♥ღ*​ 
*أشـتـاقُ إليـكَ *​ 
*كـاشـتـيـاق الـقـمـر إلى أصواتِ السّـمـر*
*وشـوق الـنُّجوم إلى عـَتمـات الـلّـيالي*
*أشـتـاقـُكَ *
*كـمـا يشـتاق الـعِـشقُ إلى طول السّـهـر*
*ويشـتاق الـلّـيل ..*
*إلى هَمهمـاتِ الـقُبـل*
*ღ♥ღ*
*أشـتاقُ إليـكَ *​

​*كما شــوق أوتـار العـود *
*إلى أناملِ فنّان يُداعبها*
*فاعزفْ على أوتار أنوثتي*
*واسـمعْ ترانيم حبّي*
*أنوثـةٌ .. تـُناجيكَ .. تـُداريكَ*
*تبحثُ عنكَ *
*لتحتويكَ*
*ღ♥ღ*
*!!*​ 

:download:​ 

*لم استدل على اسم الشاعر *​


----------

